# Babylon 5: Outrageous Fortune



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2008)

Babylon Five: Outrageous Fortune.

Episode One: All the Dark Places.

OOC Thread
Rogues Gallery

*General Background*
It is 2267, five years after the historic founding of the Interstellar Alliance, seven years after the end of the Shadow War. By bringing together many disparate races to end millions of years of Vorlon and Shadow interference, and by driving the despotic Earth president Clarke from office, John Sheridan and his wife Delenn have helped to bring about a new era of interstellar cooperation, enforced, if need be, by the Anla’shok Rangers.

But although the First Ones have gone from the galaxy, they have left behind their toys, their schemes and their loyal minions. It was left-over Shadow technology that allowed the insane Centauri Regent to conduct his provocative war with the young Interstellar Alliance, resulting in punitive strikes by the Drazi and Narn, and the withdrawal by the newly ascending Emperor Mollari (after the Regent’s suicide) of the Centauri Republic from the ISA. It was the discovery that telepaths were created by Vorlons as a weapon against the Shadows that ultimately precipitated the Telepath Crisis by driving the telepath demagogue Byron down his self-destructive path and splitting telepath society down the middle.

As insidious as these events were, none showed how the legacy of the First Ones still cast its shadow across the galaxy as much as the Drakh assault on Earth. The Drakh were loyal servants of the Shadows. Bereft of purpose once their masters had gone they became driven by revenge for those that they held responsible. On the fifth anniversary of the foundation of the ISA they launched their attack on President Sheridan’s homeworld – Earth. The Drakh attempted to employ a devastating planet-killer weapon left behind by their masters but were thwarted by the sacrifice of one of the ISA’s new line of cruisers (itself built using retro-fitted Vorlon technology). As they retreated, the Drakh resorted to Plan B. They seeded the atmosphere of Earth with a bio-engineered virus, designed to wipe out all life on the planet. Fortunately for  the people of Earth, the Drakh had neither the time nor the knowledge to correctly configure the virus, making it marginally less deadly.

Tests on the Drakh Plague (as it became known) suggested that it would mutate and adapt to human biology, with a projected timescale of five years before it killed every last human on the planet. Earth was quarantined. The ISA sent out its last surviving flagship cruiser, the Excalibur, on a high profile mission to seek a cure amidst ancient alien technology. But it was not the only such mission.

*Character Background*
The call went out from the ISA for experts in every field to join the hunt for a cure. You have all been selected by your immediate superiors, in whatever field or race you come from, to answer the call. Perhaps you are ideally suited, perhaps you annoyed someone and they want you out of the way, perhaps you volunteered out of altruism or perhaps this is a way of piggy-backing onto a different goal that you or your superiors may have. Whatever the true reason, you ended up in a Ranger training camp in the Minbari capital Tuzanor for a quick two week briefing session before being assigned to your team and given your mission.

*The Cover Mission*
You are to travel to Lison, a fringe world on the edge of the Drazi Freehold, posing as Quantium-40 traders. You are to meet with a man named Duane Kessler, a representative of the local ‘government’, to arrange for the sale and transfer of a small amount of Q-40. As far as Kessler is concerned, you are free traders running small-time Q-40 shipments to the highest bidder, aboard your vessel Outrageous Fortune.

*The Real Mission*
Lison is close to Tal-Kon’Sha space. The ‘Tal’ are a highly advanced race that could have achieved the status of the other First Ones, but instead chose to divest their consciousnesses into a computer-generated virtual paradise. Their worlds are mostly protected by automated defences but tech-runners occasionally break through to bring back highly advanced levels of cyber-technology. Lison is renowned and notorious for its high levels of individuals who merge technology with their own bodies, often in ways highly illegal in the rest of the galaxy. It may be that one of these tech-runners has found something that may be of use against the Drakh Plague. The Anla’shok have arranged a contact in Tribon City, Lison. You are to proceed to the Black Nebula bar and find the owner, an Abbai male going by the name of ‘Gills’. He will give you further information.

*Lison*
Lison is a tidally-locked world with a burning day side and a freezing night side. Habitation is underground, along the twilight zone between the two faces. It is a lawless world, once under control of the Drazi Freehold (and rumours state that they would like to re-take it but fear reprisals from the ISA). The government, such as it is, is run by a human called Michael Kevik and is known as the Consortium. It is a loose alliance of Q-40 mining companies, security firms, criminal cartels, megacorporate shell companies and alien interests. By playing all off against each other, Kevik maintains a sort of peace since no one party wishes to see any of the others gain a greater portion of control of the Q-40 mines. There are rumours that Kevik has been courting the ISA for membership, something opposed by many parties of the Consortium since to do so would almost certainly bring in more regulations and controls on what is currently a free-wheeling enterprise.

Tribon City is the largest of Lison’s underground complexes, home to roughly 4 million inhabitants crammed together in caves and tunnels. Oxygen is a valuable commodity in the cave cities. It is gathered at great danger in liquid form by ‘oxygen runners’ on the planet’s night side and maintained by scrubber systems. Imports are strictly controlled by the Consortium as the Air Tax is a lucrative way of keeping the citizens in line.

Transport within the city is mostly by shuttle-tube, with a few slow buggies and moving walkways. Communication is conducted through Lison-Web, which also carries the local news channel United Lison News and Q-40 market data.

Humans are common on Lison, but expect to see predominantly League races, particularly Drazi, pak’ma’ra, Llort, Balosians, Grome, Hurr, Vree, Brakiri and many of the minor races not recorded elsewhere.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 5, 2008)

It has been a long and uncomfortable journey from Tuzanor. Over a week ago you left the all-too-short briefing on Minbar and travelled to Babylon 5 aboard a Minbari transport. There you transferred to your new vessel, the run-down old Earth freighter going by the name of _Outrageous Fortune_. From B5 it was a case of following the short-hop jumps of commercial routes to the far side of the Drazi Freehold. Out here, on the fringes of mysterious Tal-Kon’Sha space, you are far from interstellar affairs amid worlds and minor races long ignored by the likes of the Centauri Republic and the League of Non-Aligned Worlds. Perhaps the new Interstellar Alliance will give these remote worlds a voice, but perhaps many of them prefer to be ignored by the universe at large.

From the jumpgate into Lison space you are soon contacted by Lison Far Orbit Control, who take over navigational control of the _Outrageous Fortune_ and send you a tourist-level data packet concerning local rules and customs. As the world of Lison gets closer you see the contrasts between the harsh glare of the day side and the utter dark of the nightside. A few lights in the twilight zone between are the only signs of habitation, but you already know that the population of Lison lives underground.

Close Orbit Control bring your ship through the landing corridor. It is a rough landing, the ship rocked by high intensity winds generated by the temperature difference across the twilight zone. At one point you see strange silvery clouds scudding along the planet surface, before touching down on a landing platform that soon whisks your ship deep underground through a series of heavy pressure doors to the spaceport of Tribon, Lison’s main settlement.

Finally you emerge in a vast hangar area, blasted from the rock of Lison and decorated in the “decaying industrial” style. Identicard checks, UV decon and weapon scans later you emerge in the arrivals zone of Tribon Downport. Here the grimy industrial feel is continued, low ceilings with utility ducting exposed everywhere, much of it dripping grime or residue. Dirty air recycled through poor quality scrubbers. Harsh blue lighting and neon signs. Thousands of sentients jostle together as they head for the shuttle tubes, offer services as guide, taxi and Q-40 broker to the arrivals or shop at the myriad stalls selling dubious food, cheap liquor and expensive oxygen. 
Many races are here, mostly those for whom the desire for profit or excitement often outweigh the desire for clean air, open spaces and pleasant company. Humans, drazi, brakiri, llort, grome, hurr, pak’ma’ra, balosians and a host of other races that you have never seen before all crushed together in tunnels deep beneath the planet surface. (Sarhat is the only Minbari present).

You see a thin man in a dark business suit watching the arrivals. He spots you, then looks at his datapad, perhaps verifying something. As he approaches he gives you the friendly smile of someone with something to sell.

“Welcome to Tribon,” he says. “I’m Duane Kessler, licenced Quantium-40 dealer. I believe we have some business to conduct.  Let me take you somewhere a bit quieter.”


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2008)

Ashley had known it was trouble from the start. Right from when she'd first seen him sitting at her favorite table at the little Narn-owned coffee shop she liked to start a day at. Him being Quinn Fitz, one of the regulatory agents of the Bureau of Telepath Integration. He wasn't a bad guy, really, but Ash kept as many bulkheads as she legally could between herself and the BTI. 

Even so, she hadn't wanted him to think she was intimidated, so she'd sat down across from him.

"It's on me," he'd said. "Whatever you want. And good morning, by the way."

Her reply had been, "A bit early for my scan, isn't it?"

Quinn had grinned at that. "I'm not here for a scan. I'm here to offer you a job."

She'd felt a sour feeling in her gut at that. "How many times do I have to tell you now? Scan me. I'm being totally honest here. No. Really. No. Want more?"

He'd raised his hand, forestalling her. "This isn't spook work. You wouldn't even technically be a member of BTI. You'd be an external civilian contractor. All the pay, none of the strings. You could even keep trying to dodge me on scanday....though frankly, I think you'd miss your next few of those, and since you'd be on BTI business, it'd be sanctioned and everything."

Tempting. But... Ashley had looked at him, glaring from under her dyed bangs. "You've got teeps stronger than me. Why the recruiting pitch?"

"Uh...huh," Quinn had replied thoughtfully. "Well, first, not MANY stronger, and they're all on tasks they can't be taken away from, even for something this important." He'd let that sink in. Playing to her vanity. Goddamnit. "But more to the point, you're the perfect person. For this assignment, you'd be posing as a commercial telepath."

Ash had frowned. "I -am- a commercial telepath."

"Exactly! But you're also one of only three commercial telepaths on record with the strength to be useful on this project. Most people with your gifts look for more challenging callings."

She hated that little question in his eyes. Hated it before. Hated it then. She'd still hate it when they met again.

"So get one of the other two."

"One's retired, and the other one can't travel."

She'd looked away. Just because she hadn't wanted it didn't mean she liked being second or third choice.

"Don't you even want to hear what it's about?" he'd asked in that gentle, oh-so-reasonable voice.

She'd sighed...and nodded. God knew she could use the money. And if it was a contract thing...well...she had some friends who could read it. Make sure it was on the up and up. No different than doing a corporate teep, right?

-----

Now here she was, the ass end of nowhere, walking into smelly, crowded corridors filled with minds she could barely comprehend, and somehow she'd managed to be first down the gangplank. Or maybe just first to the contact, since she was smaller than the others.

Oh well. Time to find out where our Mr. Kessler stood on the subject of telepaths.

Ashley gave him a neutrally friendly smile and plucked her BTI registration card from her breast pocket.

"Ashley Logan, licensed commercial telepath. I'll be assisting in the negotiations. A pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 8, 2008)

Sarhat looked around in disgust. He wasn't happy about being here but Satai Shakat himself had given this mission to him and he wasn't going to dissappoint a Satai. Even with all the disgust he felt for a pak'ma'ra and the humans. But this whole place was almost too much. He was a minbari warrior for Valen's sake. One destined to become Shai Alyt of Valen'tha itself.

He gave a resigning sigh hearing the female human start introductions. With a forced humility he gave a slight bow and spoke after her. "And I am here to ensure the business goes without interruptions."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

"Name's Kevin.  I'm with him."  Kevin grins as he points to the next guy.

[sblock=ooc] Would hiding the fact that I'm a ranger be part of our 'cover'?  I don't know if it'd make any sense for a Ranger to be here for a business deal, so I assume so at the moment.  Trying to think of a way for Kevin to get out of the 'negotiations' long enough to go meet their contact[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

"My name is Vurk. I will test the contract goods for impurities and their like."

The pak'mar'a speaks into it's translator, his state of being further concealed by the mechanical voice. But at least he has the aura of someone who has seen and learned his things. The behaviour of a true scientist.

ooc: I know, the pak'mar'a are very special in regard of gender, but can I use male terms? I think they will function best with other races by adopt a more convential way of speaking, choosing their 'gender' for speaking.

Edit: Thanks for the anwer!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2008)

(mighty is the ping)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 18, 2008)

OOC: I'm back! Finally dried out from canoeing the wilds of rainy, rainy Sweden, and the mosquito bites are finally starting to die down....
So:

"Pleased to meet you, Ms. Logan. Gentlemen," Kessler says with a smile. He doesn't offer a hand to shake but whether that is from fear or dislike of touching a telepath, a Minbari, a pak'ma'ra or some combination of the three is unclear. He does not, however, seem fazed by the strange mix of races. Evidently he knew who you were to recognize you. "There's a place not far from here called The Grotto that serves multi-species food, I thought it more convivial for business than the concourse. If you'd like to follow me?"

Kessler makes small talk as he guides you through the crowds to a (surprisingly pleasant) eatery not far from Downport Arrivals. Cave-like in decor, the Lison bedrock from which it has been carved has not been covered with metal plating like the other places you have seen. Out of the main concourse it is much quieter than the streets, and looking at the other clientele it seems to be a place popular for business lunches. Most of the Q-40 deal has been finalised prior to your arrival (it is, after all, only a cover story although perhaps a chance for somebody in the ISA to test Lison's Q-40 sources). Kessler places datapad and business card on the table and offers to play for whatever you are having.

"The Rax-Minstrom Q-40 Distribution Agency are one of the finest of Lison," he tells you. "We like to treat our clients well. I have booked rooms for you in a nice hotel called Varenwha Enclave, in Middle City. As I believe you have already been told, here on Lison we process Q-40 to order, so it will take between five to eight days to finalise your order. We are, of course, happy for you to perform your own analyses on our merchandise," with a nod towards Vurk, "but I'm sure you will find it of the highest standard."

At the conclusion of business, Kessler hands over a datacrystal containing map data for Tribon, to enable you to find your hotel. He also gives you contact details that you can use at any LisonWeb terminal to reach him. 
"We don't have day or night in Tribon, so I'm always at work," he says with the air of a well-used quip.

OOC:

To Jemal - Yeah, I'd think for the cover mission Kevin would be working under another guise. I would assume that, as covert operatives, Rangers aren't expected to go around in full regalia all the time.

To WD - Makes sense to me. It's probably one of those things that pak'ma'ra who interact with other races will do so to make the interaction go more smoothly. Like when Chinese people adopt Western names.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2008)

During the talk Ashley is just a quiet presence, the accepted demeanor of a commercial telepath. She sits at the table, eyes downcast, drawing as little attention to herself as possible. Just in case there are other telepaths 'watching,' she even conducts the normal telepathic 'survey' to determine truthfulness. A small thing that required only a fraction of the resources available to her.

Her real concentration though is on casting a wider net...to see if she can feel anyone watching them in particular. A scan similar to the commercial, but instead of seeking lies, she seeks unusual interest; the sign of someone observing them in particular, for reasons beyond mere casual curiosity.

(Not sure if that is possible...if not let me know what the nearest analogue would be and we can go from there. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2008)

OOC:  Well, there's the Danger Sense ability which is continually on, but that would only alert you to somebody about to attack you.

I would suggest that Surface Scan is probably the most appopriate abillity, maintained and directed around the room. There aren't many others present so she could probably scan all of them over the course of the conversation. It's a DC 16 Telepathy check and in this case I'll abstract the whole room as one subject.

Ooh, we ought to decide on rolling. In River Kingdoms it is mainly me rolling dice, expcet for the occasional Invis. Castle roll when somebody gets excited. I'm happy to continue with this kind of thing. I may even use IC for all dice rolls (with RRK I use Pen,Paper and  Pixels dice simulator. It's easier than IC but you don't get the verifying link).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2008)

(OOC - That sounds good then, Dr. Simon, and I'm perfectly content with you rolling, with or without verification links. I don't believe you're the sort to hose characters unless it's for dramatic (and therefore good) reasons.  )

(PS - I think we're waiting on you in Romance...Edit - Oh, no we're not. Hells. Ok, I'll try to get something up. Gah! Still need to level! Curse you and your vacation! I got all complacent! )


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2008)

[SBLOCK="Ashley"]

Ashley casts her mind about the room. Kessler, it would seem, is on the level with his deal and doesn't consider this to be anything other than what it seems, a meeting between buyer and seller of Q-40. 
As for the other habituees of The Grotto, some of the alien minds are uncomfortable to touch, even with a surface scan. There are a few stray thoughts wondering what a Minbari is doing in Tribon, or expressing disgust over the presence of a pak'ma'ra, but there does not seem to be anybody paying the group any undue or suspicious attention. That she can tell....

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

After the conclusion, Vurk only nods his good-bye and waits for the others to leave. If there is a free terminal around, he will try shortly what kind of informations are open avaiable from them.

ooc: Just roll on doc, like in RRK.
Computer +6


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 21, 2008)

After the "talks", which Sarhat was following without real interest, standing a few paces behind the pak'ma'ra (trying hard not to mind the smell), he says to the human female: "We should find the bar we were supposed to go to."

He pulls a hood on his head to hide his ridges. He was afraid that he would pull too much attention if everyone saw him.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 21, 2008)

[SBLOCK="Vurk"]

Computer Use 20+6 (-4 alien technology) = 22

Vurk locates a bank of public terminals near the back of the Grotto and logs in to LisonWeb. Although the system is designed for human sensibilities he soon determines that these public terminals are mainly geared towards news ("Void-Corp plans construction of base on Leen [Lison's moon]", market news and internal communications. A few test searches suggests to him that the system has a fairly average level of security - with a bit more time Vurk could probably mess about with the network.

Lacking any specific searches to conduct, Vurk finds the location of the Black Nebula bar where the group is supposed to meet their "real" contact. He also checks on Rax-Minstrom Q-40 Distribution and finds them to be a legit listed company, middle-priced in the market.

OOC: Let me know if he wants to search for anythign specific.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock="Vurk"]
> 
> Computer Use 20+6 (-4 alien technology) = 22
> 
> ...




[sblock=DM]
Vurk also does a quick search about the hotels location and the district it is located. And he looks, if there is a pak'ma'ra district or a street with a stron presence, by looking up names, etc. (keep close to your people).
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2008)

Ash nods at Sarhat's proposal, but unhurriedly finishes her drink before standing up. So far, so good. Absently she wondered what they were gonna do with that Q-40 it looked like it was part of the plan for them to buy. Haul it somewhere in the _Fortune_? Offer it to the Tal as a gift? If, as she suspected, it simply didn't matter to the mission planners, or the Alliance, then maybe they could just sell it off and pocket the proceeds. She was all about saving Earth, but if you could do that -and- make a few credits, why not?

With a stab of impishness she said to Sarhat, "Okay, why don't you get Vurk over at that terminal while I settle the tab and we'll be ready to go."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 21, 2008)

[SBLOCK="Vurk"]
Tribon city is roughly divided into three levels. The hotel suggested by Kessler is on Middle Tier, in an area that seems to be mainly made up of hotels and the like.
There is a possible conglomeration of pak'ma'ra in the district surrounding the Q-40 refineries, down in Lower Tier.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 21, 2008)

Sarhat made a sound that could only be interpreted as a resigned "eugh" and went over to the terminals. It wasn't a thrill to be near their scientist "friend".

"Found anything?" he asks Vurk from a few steps away. "The girl and I decided to go check what kind of bars this place holds. Does the net show any interesting establishements?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

"As you want, my friend. Let me take a look for bars. Interested in anything particular?" Vurk's voice comes metallic through the translator.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 22, 2008)

Sarhat sighs. Obviously the pak'ma'ra didn't get his not-so-subtle hint that they were going to find The Black Nebula and their contact.

"Well since I don't drink I don't really have any preferance. The girl just wanted to see the town. I think I heard someone mention Black Nebula or something. See if you can find where such a place is."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2008)

"Oh, sure my friend, take a look." the pak'ma'ra says, opening another window on the screen, showing the location and various informations about The Black Nebula.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 22, 2008)

The vidscreen shows images of a lively bar, shots of a gaming pit, stage with musicians, holo-dancers and a long curving bar. All lit with bright neon.
"The Black Nebula. For a great time in Tribon. Find us in sector G-24, Middle Tier. Touch here for a map. Touch here to send us a message. See you soon!" says the cheesy voice-over and marquee message.

OOC: Assuming that you'll all head there, I'll upload the next post shortly. I see from the OOC forum that Jemal is having sporadic access so I'll assume Kevin tags along, being Ranger-y.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 22, 2008)

Several transport tubes and shuttle rides later you reach G-24, in Middle Tier. This section of Tribon is a huge cavern blasted from the planet's rock. Tubeways criss-cross above you, between massive support struts and a dizzying array of structures built atop each other with no obvious rhyme or reason, like a coral excresence made of steel, stone, glass and neon. No less densely populated than the Downport, the "street" bustles with sentient life and the air feels dead and smoky.

The Black Nebula is located in a spur of rock that juts out from one of the cavern walls. It has been dug into and shored up with metal gantries to form a sort of natural multi-storey building, and the Nebula is on the ground floor.

Inside, the club is fitted out in expensive style, a dark ceiling studded with starlights, a huge curving neon-rimmed bar that imitates the rock spur that the Nebula is carved from. The club is at about half capacity with patrons of all species enjoying the show - music performed by a human woman backed by a grome band. Holographic dancers gyrate atop podium-projectors. Beyond you see a gaming area with all manner of gambling on offer. Hulking balosian bouncers guard the door. Several vending machines around the walls offer "Quality Oxygen" for a price.

Working behind the bar you spot a male abbai, matching the description of Traven, your contact who is supposed to know how you can get your hands on some Tal-kon'sha technology.


OOC: The pic is from the original adventure, where Traven is a mutant human with a fishlike appearance. I figured an Abbai was close enough...

Balosians are kind of the Gammorean Guard of B5. I've not found any official depiction of them apart from being tough and often employed as thugs, so I'm assuming them to be the hulking alien types often shown in Season One. If you have access to the shows, there are some guarding n'grath's room in Soul Hunter, and a similar species is rented out to G'kar by n'grath as a bodyguard in Parliament of Dreams. Possibly one tries to throw Sinclair and Londo out of Ock's bar in Born to the Purple, I can't recall what that one looked like.  Basically, big, bulky and with a sort of rhino-horn effect on the nose. That's your balosian.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

"You Traven 'Gills'?" Sarhat asks the bartender from under his hood as he approaches the bar.

[sblock=OOC]So in first post you said our contact was named 'Gills' and later 'Traven'. I guess it was just a blurp on your part but I sneakily added them up to make Gills a nickname .[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2008)

The Abbai looks over and gives a human-style smile.

"That's me, friend" he says. "Traven by name, but most people call me 'Gills'". He glances over the group. "So, two humans, a minbari and a pak'ma'ra walk into a bar, and the barman says 'you must be the group from the ISA'. Come into the office, we've got a lot to discuss."

OOC: Oops, you're right Blackrat. That is indeed the case that Traven is his real name and Gills is a nickname, I'd forgotten which version I'd already used


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Vurk follows the others, but also takes a look across the bar, if they are watched by someone suspicious.
ooc: Only +2, or can I use investigate. Not that much familiar with B5 skills.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2008)

Ashley nods at 'Gills' and follows him back behind the bar to his office. She sighs inwardly and performs the delicate tight-rope act that is a low level scan once again. Just enough concentration to pick up the 'surface' thoughts...but without slipping over into something more invasive. It wasn't always easy, but for Ash it was very practiced.

She had to admit though, the part of all this that was pushing through the ennui was the prospect of using other skills; not just being a mind-monkey.

_But who's fault is that? I could have done anything. Instead I went back to what I knew._

In a bit of a funk, though strenuously keeping it off her face, Ash takes a seat in his office and lets someone else introduce her.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 27, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Vurk follows the others, but also takes a look across the bar, if they are watched by someone suspicious.
> ooc: Only +2, or can I use investigate. Not that much familiar with B5 skills.




OOC: For "Spot" checks, use the Notice skill (or Wis). Investigate covers Search, as well as more forensic types of investigation.

Vurk scans his gaze around the bar. As far as he can tell, none of the assorted aliens present are paying the group much attention.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Ashley nods at 'Gills' and follows him back behind the bar to his office. She sighs inwardly and performs the delicate tight-rope act that is a low level scan once again. Just enough concentration to pick up the 'surface' thoughts...but without slipping over into something more invasive. It wasn't always easy, but for Ash it was very practiced.




[SBLOCK="Ashley"]
Most surface thoughts of the bar patrons are either concerned with the band on stage, trivial daily matters or too alien to comprehend. However, somebody, somewhere (and it feels like a non-human mind) is thinking "Strangers, talking to Gills. Wonder if it's about Alexis? Better watch them."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2008)

(OOC - Hee hee. Do we have an official 'spokesman' here? I am not sure if we're waiting on someone.  )


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

(ooc: I'm very much sure, that Vurk will not be our spokesperson. Only to other of 'his' species.)


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Hee hee. Do we have an official 'spokesman' here? I am not sure if we're waiting on someone.  )



Well yours is the one with charisma and diplomacy. Everyone else is quite lacking in both . Though if no-one talks soon, Sarhat is going to blunt something out...[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2008)

(OOC - That's fine with me, I just didn't want to step on anyone's toes.  )

Once seated in the office, Ash looks at the others briefly and pulls herself up to Gills' desk.

"I'm Ashley," she says pleasantly, and without preamble. "Pleased to meet you. What do you have for us, Gills?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 29, 2008)

"Gills" flexes his crest a little as he begins.

"I understand you're in the market for some Tal-Kon'Sha technology? I can point you in the direction of people who deal with this stuff, although you ought to know that what they do is considered highly illegal by the Consortium. Not that illegal means much round here, but I think the Consortium fear raising the ire of the Tals if people poke around their worlds too much, so they tend to stamp hard on tech-runners when they find them. What this means, though, is that the successful tech-runners are ruthless, cunning and dangerous people to deal with.

If you're prepared to accept the risk, I have a proposal for you that'll help a friend of mine in the process. You see, one of my staff is having trouble with a hired thug who works for one of these tech-runners. If you can, er, persuade him to leave her alone perhaps you can also make contact with his boss. I've asked her to join us to give you more details."
Not long after, there is a knock at the door. Gills' office is fronted with one-way glass and you can see that it is the singer who was on stage earlier. A striking human woman with an elaborate hairstyle resembling a Vree saucer ship. Gills calls her in.

"Ashley, Gentlemen, this is Alexis Vavaroutsos. Alexis, these people may be able to help you with your problem."

Alexis nods and sits down.

[SBLOCK="Ashley"]
Under the stage make-up, Alexis looks tired and drawn. Her demeanour conveys a sense of nervousness.
[/SBLOCK]

"You're here to sort out Raive?" she asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2008)

"That's what's being proposed," Ashley replies. "Why don't you give us some idea of what the background is? What is the problem between you and Raive, and what sort of help do you need sorting it out?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 2, 2008)

"Raive is... an ex who won't stay ex," says Alexis haltingly.

"He is... was... an oxygen runner, you know of them? They go onto the nightside of Lison to gather liquid oxygen, so our colony can breathe. It's a dangerous job, but the danger gives it a bit of romance, you know? And Raive had charisma in spades; charm and danger, what girl could resist?

"So we were together for about a year, eighteen months. Then, about... three months ago, I guess, he had this new wetware implanted. He'd had a few bits replaced here and there - like I said, it's a dangerous job - but this was new stuff, very advanced tech. Most of the stuff on sale around here is retro-fitted from alien tech, maybe a bit of Centauri prosthetics, stuff developed on Earth that's been outlawed. But this was more advanced than that, I guess it was pure Tal stuff. Raive's little gang of oxygen runners moved in circles with the tech stealers, I guess he picked it up then, but I don't know who his cutter was. If I did, I think I'd kill the son of a bitch for what he did to Raive....

"It was some sort of reflex enhancer, I think, but it affected his behaviour. Sure, he was always a bit rough, that was the fun danger, but he became obsessed with the tech, wanted more, wanted to become faster, stronger, better, as he put it. Wanted me to get the implants too, but I don't like the idea of a machine in my brain. Then he started getting *really* wierd.

"He was getting more and more gear added, even when he didn't need it. Started... started sending me the bits that he'd had removed, like some sort of sick love token. I got really scared, moved out of my apartment in case he came looking for me. I think on some level he still cares for me, wouldn't hurt me, but the new Raive, the sick one... I don't know."

"I've told Alexis she can stay in the club for the moment," says Gills. "We have protection, she should be okay. But she insists on putting herself out on stage."

"It's the only thing I've got to keep me sane!" replies Alexis with some bite.
"Traven tells me you're looking for Tal tech. Find Raive, you might find his dealers. But good luck with that poison. You'll need it."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2008)

"Finding him shouldn't be a problem," Ashley says dryly, glancing at the door. "He's got someone watching the bar and now, by extension, watching us. I'm sure we can convince whoever it is to take us to Raive."

She looks back at Alexis searchingly.

Delicately now. Was it really that simple? What ever was?

Concentration parceled on two levels, the words and the mind. Listening at the same time you were speaking was surprisingly tricky. Human neurology wasn't really wired for it. The cadence of conversation was speak - then listen - then speak. 

But human neurology was pretty flexible in what it could learn.

"Anything else we should know? Any details or things you might have forgotten to add?" _Or neglected to add?_

Even as Ashley asks the question, she listens for the answer's echo in Alexis' mind.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 3, 2008)

"Someone out there, now?" Alexis asks with some alarm. She almost gets up to leave, but "Gills" stops her with a hand on her arm.

"I... I've got a datacrystal of some of Raive's last calls to me. Traven made me make one in case I needed it for evidence." She looks towards the Abbai who nods, and hands over a datacrystal.

"It's grim stuff," he says.

"Also, there was a woman from his group, Brenda. Brenda Bhatnagar, I met her once. She might be able to help you."

[SBLOCK="Ashley"]
The woman's thoughts are quite jumbled, overlaid with a heavy sensation of fear. You only pick up images - a vague picture of Brenda Bhatnagar as a human woman, Indian ethnicity. Flashes of a man's face almost completely concealed by metal and wires when she mentions Raive. Mixed up with images of a middle-aged man's face, familiar somehow. This is associated with a strong sense of dislike. The flashes are all too brief and distorted to be able to determine if she is telling the truth.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

Ashley nods at these things and looks at the others to see if they look satisfied.

"I think we have enough to get started. If we have questions how can we contact you?"

(OOC - Unless anyone else has questions, I think we should move on. )


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Vurk nodds at you and seems satisfied with the conversation.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 10, 2008)

"Gills" gives you the contact code for the Black Nebula, so you can reach both himself and Alexis should you need to. Alexis can't remember the exact address for Brenda Bhatnagar (she was following Raive the one and only time she visited) but knows that it is somewhere in D-14 sector, Middle Tier. "Gills" also offers you his office as a workspace, and use of the computer terminal. The Abbai is about to return to work, but Alexis has one more request.

"You said there were people following me. Who are they? Traven, can you get them thrown out?"

The Abbai shrugs. "If Ms. Logan can point them out to me, I'm sure the Balosians can deal with them."

OOC: Further actions to help find this Raive character - view the datacrystal, track down this Brenda Bhatnagar, or use the "tails" in the bar somehow. Let me know how you wish to proceed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

Vurk takes a look at the data and tries to find some useful informations.
ooc: Computer +6


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2008)

Sarhat nudges the ranger and comments.

"I think we could use this person in the bar to our advantage. With luck he could lead us straight to our destination."

[sblock=OOC]Heh, I noticed I had forgotten to put my character in the RG . Done that now.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2008)

Vurk fires up Traven's terminal to examine to datacrystal. Alexis becomes visibly agitated at this and has to leave (via a second, back door in order to avoid the tail (s) in the bar.

The crystal contains a series of vid messages from Raive, who in the early messages appears as a darkly handsome man, whose scars and broken nose enhance his looks. His eyes, however, are cold and blue.

The gist if of the messages are Raive telling Alexis that he has acquired some new tech, and encouraging her to do so too. As the messages go on, more of Raive is replaced by machinery and his insistences and ramblings become more disjointed, almost messianic in tone. Although he continues to cajole Alexis into "improving" herself, the talk becomes more about him, about how he is seeking the perfection of the "weak" human body through technology. He alternates between threatening and poetic, between violently animated to disturbingly still and quiet. The last message ends with the words

"You *will* join me. I have powerful friends now; *they* will help me get you back."

[SBLOCK="Vurk"]
Vurk picks out several clues from the disjointed ramblings (as a pak'ma'ra he probably isn't perturbed by the part where Raive is waving his own amputated arm around for emphasis).

When showing off his new artificial right arm, Raive compliments someone called "Sethyk" on his handiwork, and adds "Not bad for a little furball who makes boxes on wheels."

"A little furball" could refer to the Cascor species, a minor League race who have a sort of tree-squirrel appearance about them. Cascor are generally good technicians.

"Boxes on wheels" is a fairly common term used to refer to T-Kat robots, a sort of tracked maintainance bot commonly used on industrial worlds. 

At one point during one of his more wild phases, Raive evidently knocks the camera of his vid askew. You get a brief glimpse of a neon sign, reflected on a shiny surface.

Computer Use 14+4 = 18

Fiddling with image enhancement and reversing the image, it seems to be a sign in Interlac advertising "Girls", with a neon palm-tree beside the writing.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: As regards whoever is in the bar following Alexis, don't forget that currently all you have is a thought picked out of the air by Ashley, no solid identification.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

"Alright then let us put the informations we got from this together:
When Raive showed his new arm, he mentioned 'a little furball' named 'Sethyk' who usually mades 'boxes on wheels'. The most likely species of this 'furball) are the Cascor. They also have a reputation as technicans.
'boxes on wheels', as you likely know, is a common term for T-Kat robots.

And look at this"  ,Vurk pushes some buttons on the keyboard and a former blury reflecton on a shiny surface changes into a sign in Interlac advertising 'Girls', with a neon palm-tree beside the writing. "I would say we got some clues." concludes Vurk his speech.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2008)

Ashley bends over to get a closer look at the screen and nods.

"Good. This'll help. I should clarify too; I know that someone was watching us and thinking about how we might be here to talk to Alexis. I don't know who it was, specifically. Could have been just about anyone. I'm pretty sure that whoever it is will try to tail us though, so they should reveal themselveas we continue."

"But I'm also thinking we might try to find this Sethyk first. Watching that video doesn't make me eager to meet Raive face to face."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a ping.

I'm waiting for a decision on your next move at the moment. Some notes are posted in the OOC thread, but it occurred to me that you (second person plural) probably don't check that much.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2008)

(Return ping...posted some ideas for how to proceed in OOC thread. Not sure what to post IC though.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2008)

Whilst you have the use of Traven's terminal, Vurk runs a search for the Sethyk and his T-Kat workshop.  He (it) turns up a small database reference to a business called "T-Kat Buy and Trade" run by a "Sethyk S'Kesh", in Lower Tier, K-17 (near the Q-40 refineries). Apart from a contact code there are no other details - unusual for a technology-based business to have such a meagre web presence.

Working on the basis that getting to Sethyk can be combined with flushing out the mysterious tail, the group head out into the streets and tunnels of Tribon. Finding a secluded spot is soon shown to be a lost cause, at least in the area near the Nebula. Vurk proves to be most useful in clearing a route through the crowds as most people veer away from him as he approaches. But the crush of sentient life is so great that spotting anyone following you is a difficult task and although Ashley picks out the same thought processes from the mass of background noise, no visual sighting is made.

Until you get to a transport tube. It is Kevin who first notices the Grome in the transport car, strap-hanging at the far end and paying just slightly more attention to the group than is normal. The Grome catches the Ranger's eye. It would seem that cover is blown on both sides. As the Ranger watches, the Grome pulls out a communicator from the pocket of its trenchcoat and speaks into it.

[SBLOCK="OOC"] I've taken the liberty to put plans into motion. Grome are a minor league race with lumpy pink faces. Generally considered technologically backward. They play a background role in the series, notable appearance is in Season 1 episode TKO where one protests against Walker Smith entering the Mutai.

Transport tube - basically you are in a subway car in terms of picturing layout.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2008)

(hee...ping, I say. I'd post, but I didn't see anything yet.  )


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (hee...ping, I say. I'd post, but I didn't see anything yet.  )



ooc: same here. got a picture for Vurk in the RG, btw.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2008)

The transport shuttle arrives at your stop.

"Don't look round, but I think I've spotted Ashley's spy," says Kevin from the corner of his mouth as you all alight. "Watch the grome in the trenchcoat".

The grome does not get off the shuttle at this stop, but as the car pulls away it can be seen quite brazenly staring at your group through the window, talking into a communicator.

Kevin gives a wry grimace. "Somebody loves us," he says.

A few seconds later, the shuttle arrives at your stop. All disembark, but the grome does not. Suddenly, Kevin bursts into action. With a cry of "See you back at the club" he darts back between the shuttle doors just as they are closing. As the shuttle pulls away you get a glimpse of the ranger approaching a very startled looking grome.

*****

The neighbourhood of T-Kat Buy and Trade is part of a huge gantry bridge that crosses from one side of the lower cavern to the other. The shuttle tube runs along a lower level, and above this is the "street", with a road wide enough for two of the local buggies to travel down. On either side are tatty buildings with a temporary look, begrimed with industrial filth. Litter is strewn everywhere. The area is quiet, with just a few aliens out and about. 

T-Kat Trade and Buy stands across the street from you, a narrow shopfront wedged between a small grubby nameless shop offering "Food for all races: draze, grome, baloss, hurr, lort, naan ect." [sic] according to the sign in its window on one side, and "Beta Holovideo", windows now boarded up with metal sheeting. Across the street, near where you have come up from the transport tube, is the "Club Tropic", advertising "Girls" with a neon palm tree, as seen in Vurk's enhancement of Raive's vid messages.

OOC: The T-Kat shop is open, or proclaims itself to be from the sign on the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

"Shall I go in and ask for food? This may be enough a distraction fot you to take a better look." Vurk suggests.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2008)

(I...thought we were going to make contact with our tail when we found him...argh...so confused. Can I at least try to scan him?)

Ashley shakes her head.

"Overcomplicating things. Lets just go in and ask to talk to the man. If we get trouble, or if he doesn't want to see us, then we can get sneaky."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 30, 2008)

OOC: My fault, I didn't spot until yesterday that Jemal's been having access problems so I moved things on a bit. 

But the timeline is this:

Kevin spotsthe grome spy.
The grome spy spots Kevin spotting him.
As Kevin alerts the others, the shuttle pulls up at your stop.
On my assumption, the party gets off at the stop.
The grome doesn't (his cover's blown, there are no crowds here to blend into).

So, you could miss your stop if you want to stay on the shuttle to deal with the spy directly, and we ignore everything after the asterisks for now. There's certainly time to scan him as you watch the shuttle depart. I'm tempted to have Kevin leap back on the shuttle as the doors close, with a promise to meet you later.

Also to clarify (I've tidied the text up a bit above), T-Kat Trade and Buy isn't advertising food, that's the shop to the left. The shop to the right is the boarded-up holovid store. 

IC:
[SBLOCK=Ashley]
Telepathy check 13+3 (-4) = 16. Success.

You get a glimpse into the alien mind of the grome. He is experiencing a strong sense of fear, and you also pick out that he doesn't know who he is contacting. He is thinking that he doesn't want to mess things up so that Carver, a dark-skinned human, isn't angry with him. Gambling debts seem to be involved.

OOC: As an FYI, any Telepathy check involving a different species from yourself gives a -4 penalty to the check unless you have the Adaptive Mind feat.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2008)

(OOC - Is the game down to me and Walking Dad? I haven't seen a post from any other PC since 9/10/08.)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Ashley shakes her head.
> 
> "Overcomplicating things. Lets just go in and ask to talk to the man. If we get trouble, or if he doesn't want to see us, then we can get sneaky."




Unless there are protests, she starts to do just that...entering the target place of business with the intent of asking to speak to Sethyk.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 9, 2008)

Ashlet, Vurk and Sarhat enter T-Kat Trade and Buy.  It is a long narrow shop stuffed with robot parts balanced on shelves and hanging from the ceiling. Many of the parts look like they have seen better days.

To the left of the door is the counter, with a large greasy human-like alien sat behind it - a Hurr. The hurr is busy watching a violent sporting match (looks like a Mutai) on the vidscreen by the shop front, and its sole concession to acknowledging your arrival is to glance in your direction and grunt.

At the back of the shop is another (closed) door, with a keypad beside it. This is in line of sight of the hurr, or would be if he wasn't watching the fighting.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Hurr are another minor League race with a general reputation for being brutish thugs. They look fairly humanlike except for their puggish noses with four nostrils, and their long flexible fingers with broad pads at the end. 

On the map, 1 square = 1m
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Sarhat]
Sarhat knows that the hurr generally would rather fight before bargain, an action that, given their technological inferiority to the galaxy at large, has kept them a pretty minor race.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

(Doh, how did I miss this...)

Ashley strolls in and looks around, then goes to the counter. Given the neighborhood and situation she decides being overly friendly would seem insincere and threatening, so she affects a vaguely disinterested 'just biz' sort of demeanor.

"Hey there...are you Sethyk?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2008)

The Hurr runs his gaze quickly over the group, rolls his eyes and turns back to the fight on TV.

"Nope," he says.

Just as it looks like he is going to ignore the group forever, an ad break interrupts the bout. Still with one eye on the adverts for Earth beer and Drazi scale polish, he continues.

"Sethyk's out back," he says. "No visitors." Thought processes seem to be going on behind his blank eyes, and he adds "You from VoidCorp?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2008)

Vurk remains a bit distant, just in hearing range. 'His' race is not the most well-liked in the galaxy. Best to let the others do the talk to other species.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2008)

Ashley gives the guy a level look that could mean just about anything. As she does, she tries to tune into the alien frequency of his mind to get a clue about what the frek VoidCorp has to do with anything.

"Take a wild guess," she says with a wry edge.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 17, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
The Hurr's mind has an oily "texture" to it, overlaid with the "taste" of strong, poor quality coffee. It forms quite a clear picture of some humans in suits, collecting sleek black cyclinders from the back room behind the door. It is comparing your group to the one in its mental image, and comes to the conclusion...
[/SBLOCK]

"Dunno. You don't look like it." The Hurr thinks again for a bit and decides that he is curious. "Why you want Sethyk?"

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
You get a clear image of the humans from VoidCorp, enough that you'd recognise them if you ever saw them. None of them are people you've seen before, though.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2008)

"I want to talk to him about a commission," she answers. "Word is that he can sometimes get special parts. Take unusual orders."

"I've heard, he's supposed to be the best."

She gives the alien at the counter a dubious little smile as if she didn't know if she believed it or not.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2008)

Sarhat stands menacingly behind the human but keeps his hood on to hide his species. It's no need to intimidate the shopkeep too much yet.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2008)

The Hurr flares all four of its nostrils, one at a time (it's a neat trick but you need to be a Hurr to accomplish it).

After regarding Ashley silently for a moment it turns to the viewscreen and jabs a rubbery finger at the corner. The picture changes from adverts to a slightly fish-eye distorted close-up of a furry alien face, slightly remniscent of a squirrel or raccoon, except for the multiple pairs of enhancement and magnification goggles jammed on its head.

"Chk chk. What is it?" says the Cascor.

"People want see you," replies the Hurr.

There is a pause.

"Chrrk. Raive?" asks the furry alien. The Hurr shakes his head. "Tchk chrrk. VoidCorp?". The Hurr shakes its head again. The Cascor considers for a second and replies "Chk chrr. No visitors." It kills the connection.

"No visitors," repeats the Hurr. The advert break finishes and the Mutai comes back on. The Hurr's attention to you is drifting away fast.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
I rolled pretty much the same values for Knowledge checks for each of you as regards VoidCorp, so you can all use the same data. 

VC is one of the top tier megacorporations - not as big as IPX or Universal Terraform, but on a par with Edgars-Garibaldi Industries. It is mainly involved with life support, alternate atmosphere processors and most of the engineering works that are involved in keeping people alive in harsh environments. 
They are known for keeping a tight grip on every step of the process, preferring to own outright all the steps of manufacture from mining raw materials, transport and processing to distribution and installation.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2008)

Vurk glances at the other, what to do next.

(Have no idea myself, sorry)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

Ashley thinks fast and quickly feigns pleasant surprise.

"Wait, he knows Raive? Call him back. Let him know we have a friend in common. Maybe we can talk over the old days, before Alexis ran off and Raive got so many implants he practically turned into a robot himself."

(Mew...I feel like we need to split up or something, to give everyone something to do. My distinct sense is that no one but Ashley is really into this.   )


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2008)

ooc: Sorry, social finesses are none of my characters working fields. If he shall grosses someone out...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

(no, that's what I mean...I feel bad that Ashley's the only one who's getting to do anything, and I think that's one reason posting has dropped lately. I think we need to find ways to make sure -everyone- has something they can do.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hurr once again flares its nostrils, and calls up Sethyk on the viewscreen.

"Chk. Now what?"

"They say they know Raive."

"Chrk? Raive?" There is a pause as the techno-squirrel alien rubs its chin. "Send them in. If they can find their way through... Trrrrrrrr." It gives a strange little trilling noise that could be construed as laughter, and kills the connection.

With a shrug, the Hurr presses a hidden button under the counter and the door at the back of the shop slides open.

Beyond is a store room, home to ten identical black metal cylinders. A screen of slender hanging chains covers an opening off to the right, from which comes the sound of voices and the high-pitched whine of a fine drill.

[SBLOCK=Vurk]
Vurk recognises the cylinders as containers for liquid oxygen.
[/SBLOCK]

Beyond the curtain is a strange, dimly lit corridor. It seems as if someone has taken a larger room and cordened it up with metal plates that swing a few centimeters above the floor on heavy chains. The panels block vision to about 2 meters high, but there is an extra meter above them to the ceiling, riddled with ducts and conduit. The plates are covered with racking units and act as a haphazard storage area for all manner of engineering parts, from the joystick of some fighter craft to pots of nuts and bolts. 

The sound carries strangely in here, but somewhere further in comes the intermittent sound of the drill, and a female voice talking in a steady drone. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The panels allow four ways through, from where you are standing. Alternatively you could try going over the top. 

On the subject of involving everyone - I always find its trickier outside D&D to define roles as clearly, which may be one reason. I'm using the adventure pretty much as is from the book (except species), which means it isn't very customised to the characters. Further, different episodes aimed at different character types become more spaced out in the PbP format whereas in an evening of tabletop play they might crop up every session. I shall have a think, see if I can modify things.

Meanwhile, here's a situation that isn't about getting past a stubborn shopkeeper 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2008)

Vurk looks through the opened door and recognizes the cylinders. He will follow the others if they move in, but will not move first.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2008)

(hee...hmm...you make it sound so sinister no one wants to go first  )

Ashley hesitates for a moment, then proceeds into the hallway with the cylinders, picking her way carefully through the plates.

"Sethyk?" she calls, "Thanks for seeing us without notice like this."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 31, 2008)

Sarhat takes an alternative route going by the side of the room. He does have suspicions about this so he takes the little cylinder of his Denn'bok to hand.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2008)

Ashley's voice echoes strangely in this room, coming back from all angles with a metallic note to it.

From somewhere further into the chamber comes an answering "Tchk chk. Come on through. Trrrrrrrr."

Some of the routes between the hanging wall-plates are blocked with piles of junk - old mechanical and electronic parts not even worth anything as spares, by the looks of it. The two middle routes seem to leads deeper into the room, both with other openings off to either side.

There is a click and a whirr as, near to Sarhat, a t-kat robot sheds itself of some covering junk and trunldes towards you. Operating lights flicker on and it unfolds some of its utility arms. One crackles with the blue light of an electric arc welder, another ends in a small cutting saw that spins up to speed with an ominous whine.  The thing turns its sensor array in your direction and moves towards you with surprising speed.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The t-kat model of robot is a tracked utility device, something like a bomb disposal robot or a "treadwell" droid from Star Wars. Like other robots in the B5 universe they aren't independently intelligent, but can be programmed to perform simple tasks semi-autonomously. 

It's quite a small device on a compact tracked base, but the utility arms give it a taller spidery appearance.

Feel free to place yourselves relative to the robot (R on the map). I figure Sarhat, then Ashley, then Vurk in terms of proximity but I'll leave it up to you.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 31, 2008)

Sarhat is a bit startled by the bot and backs away from it, deciding to take the other way with the others afterall.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2008)

The 'bot lashes out at Sarhat with its arms, and whirrs in pursuit. It is speedy on its tracks, but the Minbari warrior is faster on his feet. He quickly catches Vurk and Ashley, but the 'bot is bearing down in him fast. It certainly looks like the thing is deliberately trying to harm him.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Initiative:
Sarhat 18
Vurk 16
Ashley 14
Killer T-Kat 4

Just to kill the mood I also knocked up a daft picture of Sethyk, since I have no illustrations of a cascor.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2008)

Vurk tries to flee the robot and thinks desparately about any weaknesses or flaws in it's design to exploit.

[sblock=OOC]
Know engineering +4, Tech electronics&mechanics+4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2008)

On seeing the insane robot, Ashley jumps to a conclusion. She pulls out her shockstick, hoping that the electricity might prove detrimental to a robot...but hoping above all that it won't be necessary.

"Sethyk! I said we KNEW Raive, but I didn't say we were on his side! Call off the robot, we just want to talk!"

As she speaks, Ashley reaches desperately out with her mind, groping for Sethyk's alien consciousness in an attempt to see if her appeal was met with any trace of sympathy or belief.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 3, 2008)

"In Valen's name. What's the matter with you." Sarhat grunts to the bot as he extends the pike with a flick of his wrist and delivers a jab at it.

[sblock=OOC]to hit +4, damage 1d6+2[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarhat slams his fighting pike into the robot as it advances, bending one of its flailing arms and causing a whine of protesting servos. The machine catches him with its whirling cutter, slicing through his minbari crystalweave and gashing his arm.

There is no reply to Ashley's cry. The strange echoes of this room, and the frantic struggle going on in front of her, as well as the inherent difficulties of locating an unseen alien mind means that she has no success in picking up any stray thoughts.

Meanwhile, Vurk shuffles backwards and tries to bring to mind what it knows about these types of robots.

[SBLOCK=Vurk]
These t-kats are vulnerable to damage near the base where all the arms meet the body, due to the complex mechanics at that point. (Imparting this knowledge to Sarhat counts as "Aid Another"). They are also notoriously for toppling on steep inclines, and are pretty much helpless when knocked over.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat denn'bok attack 15+4=19, hit. 1d6+2 damage =5
Robot buzz saw attack against Sarhat hits, 3 damage. Reduced to 1 damage by armour.
Robot welding torch attack misses.
Ashley Telepathy check 4+7= 11, fail.
Vurk Knowledge (mechanical) 10+4=14
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2008)

"Sarhat, try to hit there all the arms connect to the body. Or topple it over. I lacks a locomotion to stand up again!" Vurk tries to instruct the minbari about the robot's vulnerabilities.

[sblock=Blackrat]
The advice counts as aid another for your next attack (+2 to hit)
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Does the bot seem very heavy? By Sarhat's standard could flipping it over seem like a plausible plan?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat reckons the bot weighs about the same as an adult male bipedal sentient of you choice. A standard trip attack would suffice (although it's slightly more stable than a biped due to a wide base).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2008)

Sarhat takes Vurk's comments to consideration and slams his pike under the bot, trying to use it as a leverage to topple it over.

[sblock=OOC]I'll let you do the rolling again. It is unarmed touch attack eventhough I described using the pike. So it's +3... Or +5 if that aid applies here too. And +2 for strenght check.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2008)

With a deft twist of his pike, Sarhat flips the t-kat off one of its treads. The robot topples over sideways into one of the hanging panels. There is a cacophany of crashes as the assembled pieces of junk fall off the wall onto the robot, topped off with a metallic hiss as hundreds of rivets spill out of their container and bury the t-kat even further. The noise subsides to a few pings and tings, and the whine of the t-kat hopelessly spinning its treads. The buzzsaw arm still protrudes from the pile of debris, waving aimlessly.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Technically I think *all* attacks in B5 are touch attacks, since you have Defence Value and Damage Reduction instead of Armour Class.

Sarhat trip attack 10+3 +2 (aid) = 15. Success.
Sarhat Strength check 15+2=17
Tkat Strength check = 10.
Sarhat wins opposed check. Robot is prone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2008)

With a shrug and a flip of his wrist, Sarhat collapses the pike back to the small tube. "Well that takes care of that then. Now lets see if we find that prankster."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 10, 2008)

A bit further into the "maze" you come to a wider section. One wall appears to be a solid wall rather than a hanging divider. Workbenches border all edges of the room, all covered in clutter. Sat atop the one nearest the wall is a cascor. Although these aliens are often referred to as "small", in reality he is no smaller than Ashley. There is something of the raccoon or squirrel about him, particularly in the way his small fingers deftly handle the cybernetic eye that he is working on. Sethyk appears to be naked in his fur, apart from two pairs of enhancement goggles, a couple of toolbelts and a wrist computer.

The cascor doesn't register your presence, he seems intent on fiddling with the cybernetic eye using a tiny screwdriver, making "tchk" noises to himself.  You notice a couple of inactive t-kats under the bench and, hanging on the wall behind him, a framed certificate of some sort bearing the seal of the Earth Alliance.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2008)

"Goddamn it, Sethyk," Ashley fumes as they see the alien. "Just exactly what the hell was that supposed to be? Were you seriously trying to kill us just for coming to talk to you?!"


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 11, 2008)

While Ashley scolds the gokk-looking creature, Sarhat walks to the wall and examines the certificate hanging there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2008)

Vurk takes a look at the cybernetics in this room. Does they look like the legal stuff stuff, or more blackmarket? He also tries to discern their quality.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2008)

Sethyk doesn't look at Ashley, but pauses in his tinkering. He cocks his head to one side, and seems genuinely puzzled as to what she is talking about. 

"Tchk. Oh, that. Chk chk. Old defences, nothing to worry about." He pokes around in the cybernetic eye for a bit longer before asking, "Why are you here?"

[SBLOCK=Sarhat]
The certificate is awarded to Sethyk S'Kesk by the office of President Santiago, Joint Chiefs of Earthforce and the Mitchel-Hyundyne Corporation for exemplary service (dated 2257).

You know that Cascor predominantly field fighter craft in their space fleet, and you also recall that some Cascor were resident on Earth as part of the design team for the Aurora Starfury (vastly inferior to the Nial, of course). You have a vague recollection that they were kicked off Earth during the Shadow War years when the Earth government became hostile to non-humans.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2008)

Ashley fights back a snarl at the alien's nonchalance. Old defenses indeed! If she'd come alone...

But there were times and places for wrath, and they still needed Sethyk's help. For now.

"We understand you have connections to Raive. Before we go any farther we need to know what your relationship with Raive is."

She was getting tired, and tended to push too hard when she got tired, but Ashley tried to keep her cool and focus as she searched for the 'bandwidth' of Sethyk's alien mind, hoping to get some idea of the answer even if he didn't volunteer it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Vurk]
Much of the junk accumulated on Sethyk's workbench means nothing to Vurk - it looks like scrap metal and not much more. What he can recognise seems manily to be legal cybernetics - medical prosthetics and the like - but a lot seems to have been modified, or is in the process of being modified to a less than legal state; a cybernetic hand with retractable blades in the fingers, for example. Most of it seems to be in a half-constructed state. There are a few pieces that seem far more advanced, and of finer construction, than most of Sethyk's clunky devices, although they have no obvious purpose and seem to be parts of a larger device.

One item that stands out is next to the computer terminal. In a sealed specimen jar next to the computer is a sleek-looking device resembling a silver-grey beetle.
[/SBLOCK]

"Trrk. Raive is my number one customer," says Sethyk. "Look, I've nearly got his new eye ready." The alien holds up the artificial eye. There is a flash from the pupil and *something* fires out, ricocheting off a container of junk and knocking it everywhere with a loud crash. The eye gives a tiny "Fzzt" and produces a curl of acrid smoke. Sethyk gives a series of angry-sounding "Tchk"s and begins dismantling the eye.

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
Telepathy check 20 +7-4 =23

This time you manage to make contact with Sethyk's mind. It 'feels' itchy, and the rapid fire thoughts make you feel slightly sick and giddy, but you manage to pick out some stray thoughts as they flicker past.

-A feeling of pride at some of the 'enhancements' that he has given Raive (including retractable claws).
- A feeling of sadness that Raive is planning to leave the planet.
- The name 'Quentin Tryce'.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2008)

Vurk tries to get a better look at the jar next to the computer terminal. He tries to move unobtrusive and if beong just generally interested in the mechanics work.
"Some nice replacements you got. Just modifying items or also custom builds?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2008)

Sethyk looks at Vurk with keen interest. His eyes glisten.

"Tchk, yes, yes," he says animatedly. "A mixture, mostly improvements on old tech. See this, trrk?" He hops over to a partly dismantled cybernetic arm, knocking other items aside as he does so. "Standard Centauri Avorki biotech. I've boosted the strength output to double the original, and I've got the neural interface adjusted to adapt to the physiology of any bipedal creature. Trrrk. I think," he adds. "And I can get my hands on some _very_ advanced tech, if you get my drift. Like, from people who don't need it because they've been dead for millions of years. Tchk trrk. You understand me, trrk?" He sidles closer to Vurk. "Maybe not _dead_. Chk chk. Trapped inside a virtual reality of their own making, more like."

He notices Vurk's interest in the specimen jar.

"Interesting, trrk? Raive says he found it on the surface. No idea what it is."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2008)

"Indeed. Is it save to take a closer look? I have also some scientific knowledge, that maybe provide you with additional clues."
Vurk answers, suddenly more in his element for this talk.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2008)

Sethyk nods. "Go ahead." He opens the jar and hands it to Vurk.

[SBLOCK=Vurk]
The device is fist-sized, shpaed a little like a beetle shell. It has no visible apertures, switchs or other external features. Silvery-grey, it doesn't appear to be a device at all, but a type of creature. Or organic technology.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
When Sethyk opens the jar you feel a sudden sense of unease. You know what this means, and you were given training in it on Tuzanor. This device was made using Shadow technology.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2008)

Sarhat contends to slowly pace around the room, looking around all the scrap, but not actually paying any attention to anything. He is here to offer protection, and they seemed to get along well right now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]What skill checks would be useful to find more clues on the beetle. On: The material? Its appendages? Sensory organs? Or just the shape without any of those?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2008)

Ashley stiffens and her eyes widen. Out of pure instinct her hand drops to the small holster where her pistol is an unpleasant weight against her hip.

"Sethyk," she says in a choked voice, "Are you -insane-? Do you know what that -is-? Destroy it!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2008)

Sethyk cocks his head to one side.

"Chrrk. I don't know what it is. Do you, trrk? Tell me. Raive thought it was Tal tech." He turns to Vurk. "Would you like to help me study it, trrk?"

[SBLOCK=Walking Dad]
You'd probably need a specific Knowledge (organic technology) to fully comprehend it, but Know (biology or engineering) would probably suffice in their stead. To get further details, though, would require several hours of study with decent equipment.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2008)

Ashley turns away, putting a hand to her temple and fighting for control of the animal fear that's welling up at the unmistkable telepathic 'print' of the tiny thing. Fear and aggression towards. It was, after all, an infinitesimal scrap of what she'd been born to fight.

Shadow technology. And Raive had found it here. He thought it was Tal.

Did that mean the Shadows had been here?

But this plague was Shadow tech too. As much as the thought repulsed her, Ashley had to recognize that this wasn't just an abomination. 

It was an opportunity.

Her throat clicked as she swallowed and said, "It's dangerous. It needs to be disposed of safely. What do you want for us to take it off your hands?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2008)

Sethyk looks at Ashley suspiciously, and grabs the item back from Vurk.

He hops up to the top of one of the swinging panels.

"Chrrk. Why? Why do you want it all of a sudden, trrk?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Failed Diplomacy 

If Vurk wants to try to hang onto the item when Sethyk snatches it, let me know and we can resolve the action.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2008)

Vurk doesn't resist Sthyk as he takes the 'beetle' away.

"Why? Because he lied to you. I don't think this is Tal tech. Something else. And if she says it is dangerous and should be disposed, you should listen to her arguments. I'm a fellow scientist. Just hear her out. I gave it back to you freely and will not take it away." Vurk says, his language slightly metallic from the translator.

ooc: Subterfuge +5; Good arguments: Unbeatable


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2008)

_Damnit!_ Ash scolded herself. She'd overreacted and squandered a chance. If she'd played it cool, they could probably have just bought it off of him. Now he was suspicious.

But she didn't want to tell him it's true origins. Sethyk didn't seem like the sort to care what he sold, or who he sold it to...and there were entities who would pay dearly for relics from the bygone Shadows.

"We're here to acquire Tal tech," Ash says, regaining her footing. "That's why we looked you up, and why we're interested in Raive."

She looks at Vurk questioningly. "You don't think that's Tal? I thought I'd seen something like it in a database..."

With a shrug, she dismisses it.

"If it's not Tal, then nevermind. What else do you have?"

(bluff check? )


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

"Not quite Tal tech. Something else. A kind of replique. No specific signs. Could explode if trying to open." Vurk backs Ash up.

ooc: Subterfuge+5


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2008)

OOC: a) Aargh! Where did my last post go?  b) Subterfuge is actually a Dex-based skill, covering Sleight of Hand and things like that. Intrigue covers Gather Info and Disguise, Bluff, Diplomacy and Sense Motive are the same as before. I'm all for rationalising skills, but some of the names are a bit vague, I think!

IC:
Sethyk looks between the human woman and the pak'ma'ra. Sarhat, ignored for now, is free to wander the workshop. He spots another couple of T-Kat robots beneath the workbenches, looking in working condition and on stand-by mode.

"Chrrk. You can have this, on three conditions. One, I help you study it. Two, you get me off this stinking planet, chk chk. To somewhere with trees. And three... chrrk... I want to see my friend Raive again. I miss him. But I think I know where he is, and if you want Tal tech, the same person can help you. Deal, trrk?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

Vurk waits for Ash's response.

[sblock=ooc]Can I distibute my skillpoints in subterfuge to intrigue? Is it a class skill?

Nice WE! Will be back on Tuesday[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Can I distibute my skillpoints in subterfuge to intrigue? Is it a class skill?




Yes you can. No it isn't (Subterfuge always counts as class skill for pak'ma'ra).

I make it 4 ranks in Subterfuge, -> 2 ranks in Intrigue.

This changes your skills to 
Intrigue +1 (+3 to gather information)  (4 points -> 2 ranks CC, -1 Cha)
Subterfuge +2 (racial bonus)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2008)

Ash considers for a moment, then says, "We have a ship, and we can arrange for your transport to a planet with trees, and even take you with us when we go see Raive. In exchange for whatever Tal tech you have here in the shop, including that...whatever it is."

"Deal?"

(OOC - Bear in mind that Ashley has a pretty good Charisma and Intrigue is a class skill for her that she has ranks in.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 24, 2008)

OOC:  @ Shay. I know. It was a natural 20 on a Diplomacy check for Ashley that stopped him from setting his remaining robots onto you!  

IC:

"Chk. Deal," says Sethyk. He climbs down again. "Tryce. Quentin Tryce is the man you want to see. Chk chrrk. I can take you to him. Chk. He doesn't see strangers, but he provides me with the tech, trrk. Raive went to stay with him, chk chk. Ready, trrk?"

The furry alien seems set to drop what he is doing and take you to this "Tryce" staright away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

"Shall we take this beetle with us? Can I see the other supposed Tal tech first?" Vurk asks around.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 26, 2008)

Sethyk is busy divesting himself of his toolbelt and goggles, replacing them with a more decorative form of utility belt, perhaps the Cascor equivalent of smart clothes. 

"Keep the beetle if you like," he says to Vurk carelessly. "Tchk. Here, this is all the Tal tech I have left. Chrrk."  He scratches sround on his workbench and finds a handful of fine fibres, little more than cotton threads. "Trk. Those are like... chk, artificial nerves. Without a control module or effector device they are pretty much useless. Keep them. Chk."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

Ashley nods at Vurk, indicating he should take the items, then says to Sethyk, "Yeah, lets go see Quentin then. Who is he anyway? Why does Raive trust him so much?"

She follows the little alien as he leads them.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2008)

Sethyk seems to have "dressed" himself to his satisfaction. He flattens some of the more matted clumps of his fur with a licked hand, making little clicks and trills to himself.

"Chrrk. Quentin Tryce is a, chk, very important person in Tribon," says Sethyk as he leads you back through his maze of junk. "He knows everyone, chk chk, and can get anything you want. Trrk. Including Tal tech. I don't know if Raive, chrrk, _trust_s him, chk chk. But he likes the enhancements that Quentin Tryce can get him. Trrr."

Sethyk takes you back through the antechamber with the LOX cylinders and through the back door of his shop. You see Kevin in the process of dragging the Hurr over the counter by the lapels. The Ranger and the alien both look round as you enter.

"Never mind pal, here they are," says Kevin and drops the Hurr back into his seat. He dusts his hands off theatrically. "I guess this is the mysterious Sethyk?" he nods towards the Cascor (who seems unconcerned about the manhandling of his assistant). "What's the sit. rep.*? You want to know what I got from the Grome?"

*Sit. rep. = Situation Report


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Ashley nods at Vurk, indicating he should take the items, then says to Sethyk, "Yeah, lets go see Quentin then. Who is he anyway? Why does Raive trust him so much?"
> 
> She follows the little alien as he leads them.



Vurk takes the container with the beetle and follows, too.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2008)

Ashley gives the ranger a relieved grin. His absence had been worrying. She knew he could take care of himself, but...ever since seeing that 'bug' for what it was...

"Yeah, definitely. I've got news for you too. Sethyk, would you give us a second here to get our friend caught up?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 4, 2008)

It takes Sethyk a moment to get the hint, but after realising that he is supposed to be elsewhere, he suddenly nods and trots over to talk to his Hurr assistant. The two of them engage in a conversation in Interlac.

"Our Grome friend is called Pli'Ador," says Kevin. "I get the impression he and his pal back at the Black Nebula are your typical lurkers, taking any unsavoury work for a few credits. He talked plenty when I caught him - no stomach for a fight. He and his pal were hired by a dark-skinned human named Carver - I couldn't get from him if that was a name or some kind of moniker - and this Carver paid them to watch Alexis and anyone who came near her. They were to report back to Carver if anything happened. He had this communicator," Kevin produces a small transceiver from within the folds of his duster coat. "I borrowed it from him, in case the Doc could do anything fancy with it and trace the calls?"  He tosses the communicator to Vurk.

"So, do we know where to find this Raive cyber-psycho?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 4, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Reveille]

Tribon City, an underground industrial complex dedicated to Q-40 production, with a nice sideline in drugs, illegal cyberware, people trafficking and any number of unsavoury activities. 

According to Lauren's briefing from Knight, sat like a spider on top of this pile is Quentin Tryce, dealer in most things detrimental to health and the master of a vast information network. His collection of the dark secrets of others has kept him safe from interference for many years, but now, it would seem, he has overstepped the mark.

Lauren stands at the lowest level of Tribon, near the persistant drone of the Q-40 refineries. She has with her a set of schematics that are supposed to get her through ducting to Tryce's "Nexus", the heart of his domain. She also carries a datacrystal with a computer virus that Earthforce Intelligence is sure will shut down Tryce's network and neuter his main source of political power. 

Tryce has ruined many lives. Payback is fully deserved. Knight had pitched this as a test, the possible start of further work of great importance. It felt more like a suicide mission.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2008)

Vurk looks at the communicator and tries to discern some new useful informations.

[sblock=ooc]
Technical (electronics &  mechanical)  +4, Computer +6
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 4, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Vurk]
The communicator is the 2267 equivalent of a cheap mobile phone with only one number programmed into it. There is nothing that can be gleaned from the contact address alone, any further investigation would require a significant amount of time (at least a day) in an electronics/computer workshop.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashley frowns.

"Is Carver one of Raive's?" she asks, somewhat rhetorically. Then she nods at Kevin. "Sethyk's taking us to see Quentin Tryce who's then supposed to connect us to Raive. There's something else though. Sethyk had this in the back room."

She shows the ranger the 'bug in the jar.' Lowering her voice she explains, "It's Shadow tech of some kind. Sethyk doesn't know. He got it from Raive...they both think it's Tal. I agreed to give him transport offworld in exchange for setting up this meeting, and giving us the Tal tech he had. So this is ours now, but there could be more."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 5, 2008)

Kevin quirks an eyebrow.

"You know, I think technically I'm supposed to whip out my fighting pike and smash that thing to bits," he says with a wry grin. "But I guess if _that's_ Shadow tech, and the Plague's Shadow tech.... We should get this to the ISA to study ASAP. Maybe we won't need Raive and his Tal tech... but then there _is_ a damsel in distress to help. So I guess we go see this Quentin character."

OOC: Pushed for time at the moment, so feel free to add in any other interaction until my mext post.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2008)

Ashley chuckles nervously.

"That was my first reaction too, but yeah, for all we know this could be the cure. We still need to see Raive for more than the damsel though. Sethyk got this from Raive, and he supposedly got it from the planet's surface, I guess. That says to me that Raive probably has more, but worse...it says to me that the Shadows were messing around with the Tal for some reason. Why else would they have been down there?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2008)

Vurk looks up:
"Oh, it is shadowtech then...
The communicator is rather cheap quality, with only one number programmed into it. There is nothing that can do with the contact address alone, any further investigation would require at least a day in an electronics/computer workshop. Sorry."

[sblock=ooc]
will be back on Tuesday. Nice WE.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2008)

"Not to worry Doc," says Kevin. "I guess this Carver is some associate of Raives - didn't the girl give us a contact name for one of his oxygen runner friends? I can't see there being that many people worrying about some club singer. If we can get to Raive we can probably by-pass this trail."  He looks at Ashley and his usually flippant demeanour becomes serious for a moment.

"Any idea how old this is?  I mean, they told us in briefing that the Tal-Kona'Sha were only a bit younger than the First One races. I wouldn't be surprised if the Shadows weren't trying to interfere with them millions of years ago. If it's newer, like from the last Shadow War, then the ISA will _definitely_ be interested. Maybe President Sheridan will thank us personally." He grins again.

*******

Sethyk leads you down to the lowest level of Tribon, where the Q-40 refineries give a never-ending pounding backdrop of noise and a pall of dust hangs in the already stale air. Here, beneath the vast over-arching pipes of the refineries, a sprawling lurker's market forms a patchwork of blankets between the makeshift buildings made from containers, or caves carved into the rock of Lison. The cascor seems oblivious to the sea of sentient poverty as he leads you to a dirty grey dome. Here he stops at a nondescript door and taps a code into the grimy alphanumeric pad. The door opens with a faint hiss, revealing a short air-lock type corridor beyond, ending in an identical door.

"Tchk, chk. Follow me," he says, having to raise his voice over the humming of the refineries, and steps inside.

[sblock=ooc]
Regarding Kevin's question, there isn't a way known to any of you to reliably date the Shadowtech "bug". Although it looks new, you know that their technology was so far ahead of anything in your experiences that this may not mean anything.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2008)

The belly of the beast. Not for the first time, Ashley considered the possibility that this was some kind of a trap. Sethyk's reception had been less than warm, though he hadn't seemed -hostile-...just unconcerned. But what if she was misjudging him? Alien minds were so hard to read.

Then again, had she really ever thought this would be without risk? Dealing with black market tech runners on a non-aligned world? Of course not. This was as good a lead as they had towards something that might save Earth. It had to be followed, regardless of danger.

Besides, she had a Minbari and a ranger along. What could possibly go wrong?

(Ashley follows. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

Kevin reaches inside his duster and pulls out his fighting pike, keeping the contracted cylinder tucked inside his hand. He glances at Sarhat and whispers something in the Minbari Adrenato language.

[sblock=Adrenato]
"If there's a fight, I'll follow your lead."
[/sblock]

The inner airlock door hisses open and Sethyk leads you into the dome. Your footsteps echo on the metal grille flooring.

A few meshwork steps lead down to the floor of a grand domed chamber, perhaps 100 ft. across at the diameter. Like much of Tribon's architecture, the metal gantries and service ducting have been left exposed, but from head height upwards, reaching almost to the apex of the dome, viewscreens cover the walls. These show hundreds of moving scenes, mostly one per screen but from time to time multiple viewscreens are used to expand a view to enormous size. This flits like some demented channel-hopper, showing now a brief snippet of ISN News (the foiling of a attempted terrorist bombing of a conference on Mars dedicated to curing the Drakh Plague), to local network news (a clampdown in security on airlocks leading to the surface), to a report on shifting politics in the Drazi Freehold, to Q-40 market reports, to secure-cam footage of locations in Tribon, and so on.

This dazzling visual display is the only source of light in the dome, and so you are lit by a kaleidoscope of flickering, ever-changing colours. Each screen has its own sound-track, turned down low but the combined effect is of a babble of competing voices.

"Welcome to my Nexus," says a voice from above, cutting through the din of a hundred intermingled commentaries. 

A shape slowly descends from the roof, silhouetted against the screens of the far wall. It is a corpulent, pale-faced figure, barely recognisable as human rather than some maggot-like alien species. Almost totally wrapped in wires and tubing, some of which pulsate like peristaltic organs, the figure descends in its cradle of conduit like a cybernetic nightmare fallen angel, until it hangs about 10 ft. from the dome's floor.

"My name is Quentin Tryce. What can I do for you?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
I'm assuming here that Sethyk is in front, followed by Kevin and Sarhat, with Ashley and Vurk behind them. Once you're in the dome there's enough space to position yourselves however you like.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Reveille]
With the schematics given, and a simple bit of spoofing, Lauren had managed to insinuate herself through the service ducting of Tryce's Nexus dome. 

She found herself clinging to the framework of a grand domed chamber, about 30 ft. above the floor. The dome is about 100 ft. across the diameter at floor level. Like much of Tribon's architecture, the metal support gantries and service conduit of the dome are exposed (giving Lauren a convenient climbing frame) but to the surface of this are attached hundreds of viewscreens. These provide Lauren with convenient cover, with a handy span-sized gap between each screen to peer through. The screens show hundreds of moving scenes, mostly one per screen but from time to time multiple viewscreens are used to expand a view to enormous size. This flits like some demented channel-hopper, showing now a brief snippet of ISN News (the foiling of a attempted terrorist bombing of a conference on Mars dedicated to curing the Drakh Plague), to local network news (a clampdown in security on airlocks leading to the surface), to a report on shifting politics in the Drazi Freehold, to Q-40 market reports, to secure-cam footage of locations in Tribon, and so on.

This dazzling visual display is the only source of light in the dome, a kaleidoscope of flickering, ever-changing colours. Each screen has its own sound-track, turned down low but the combined effect is of a babble of competing voices. You note that the screens end about 6 ft. above the floor, giving a dark zone around the rim of the dome.

As you watch, an airlock door to your left opens, and a small group of figures enter. They are led by a furry Cascor, hopping forwards excitedly. Behind him (?) come a red-haired human male and a hooded figure of unknown humanoid race. Both walk purposefully and gracefully. Behind them comes a dark-haired human female and a shuffling pak'ma'ra. A strange entourage.

"Welcome to my Nexus," says a voice from above, cutting through the din of a hundred intermingled commentaries.

A shape slowly descends from the roof, silhouetted against the screens of the far wall. It is a corpulent, pale-faced figure, barely recognisable as human rather than some maggot-like alien species. Almost totally wrapped in wires and tubing, some of which pulsate like peristaltic organs, the figure descends in its cradle of conduit like a cybernetic nightmare fallen angel, until it hangs about 10 ft. from the dome's floor.

"My name is Quentin Tryce. What can I do for you?" He is addressing the group of newcomers.

Somewhere down at ground level, behind Tryce, was the access port to his main computer. All Lauren had to do was get down there and plug in the datacrystal that she held. This, so Knight had told her, would shut down Tryce's information network. It seemed like quite a big "all".
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2008)

Sarhat had already taken his small metal cylinder to hand, apparantly running through the same thought process as the Ranger. Seeing one of the revered pikes in the hands of a human made him wince eventhough he knew he'd be carrying one. But he contends to nod and answers in Vik, which he should understand even if he couldn't pronounce it back.
[sblock=Minbari (dark)]"If things go bad, move to flank from your side. For now, let the girl talk."[/sblock]
Sarhat moves a step to his side, allowing Ashley clear line with the "cyborg".

[sblock=OOC]I'm working with the assumption that everyone with fluency of one of the minbari "dialects" can understand them all, even if they can't pronounce them. Afterall, that is the basic assumption in B5 canon. And also there's a cultural taboo for Castes breaking the dialects.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Minbari languages]
Rangers should probably speak the Warrior Caste language anyway, which I presume would be good for giving terse communication about tactics and the like. As far as I can tell they're caste-spanning anyway (that damn confusing human influence muddying things up).  I'm happy to go with partial understanding across fluencies.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2008)

"My name's Ashley," the telepath replied in a neutral, pleasant tone. One might think she was in a boardroom talking to a client. With a handwave, she indicated the little alien that led them in.

"This is Sethyk, as I'm sure you know. We're here to set up a meeting with Raive, regarding the possible export of locally made technological items. We understand you're the man to go to in such a case."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2008)

Vurk just stands there and nods at the cyborg. He is not repulsed but more interested in this synthesis of man and machine.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry. No idea what else to do.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> [SBLOCK=Reveille]Somewhere down at ground level, behind Tryce, was the access port to his main computer. All Lauren had to do was get down there and plug in the datacrystal that she held. This, so Knight had told her, would shut down Tryce's information network. It seemed like quite a big "all".
> [/sblock]




Lauren carefully and quirely works her way down to the ground level and links in plugs in the datacrystal.

OOC: Feel free to make any skill checks for me that are necessary.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2008)

Tryce shakes his head. Jowls wobble, cables rattle.

"Sethyk.  Sethyk, Sethyk, Sethyk. You *know* I dislike unannounced guests."

Sethyk says nothing, but makes a few quiet "Tchk" noises. He doesn't look like he's bothered by being chided; in fact he's typing away at his wrist computer.

"Luckily for you," Tryce continues, "I've been interested in these people myself." He looks at Ashley. "Information is my main line of business, Ms.... Ashley. I make it a point to know all that occurs in Tribon. A small group of free traders turn up, make a deal with Rax-Minstrom for some Q-40, nothing unusual in that but when I dig a little deeper..."

He makes a gesture to his right. Several screens change to give a massive blow-up of Ashley's Bureau of Telepath Integration ID card. 

"Ms. Ashley Logan, psi-rating P-11." Tryce raises his eyebrows in mock surprise. "Yet working as a humble commercial teep?  Who did you annoy, Ms. Logan?"

The image changes to Sarhat.

"And a member of the Minbari Warrior Caste, a rising star in the ranks, by what I can gather. A strange crew member for an old Earth-registered cargo ship. Did you annoy somebody too, Sarhat?"

Now Vurk's identicard appears.

"The illustrious Doctor Vurk. I'm afraid I know your people too well to underestimate you. A very impressive collection of qualifications you have, Dr. Vurk. Perhaps too impressive for a simple ship's doctor."

Finally the image changes to Kevin's identicard.

"Mr. Cole. You of the three have the least interesting background. Almost *too* bland, I would say, in comparison. What secrets do you hold, I wonder?"

Tryce waves an arm. Wires and cables shake. He leans forwards in his cradle of conduits, looming above the group.

"And now you come to me, looking for Raive and the technology that he wears. I am happy to help you, for a small price of course, but I need to know, what do you *really* want?"

[sblock=Sarhat]
Whilst Tryce is giving his monologue, you think you spot something, or somebody, moving behind the viewscreens off to the right. Through the glare of the screens it is hard to be certain of specifics, but you are sure there was movement.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Reveille]
Lauren makes her way slowly and carefully around behind the monitor screens towards Tryce. The little multi-species party down on the floor of the dome are providing a handy distraction to Tryce and she gets round to the rear of the dome without any trouble. As Tryce askes his question of the group, she is about 10 ft. from the floor and almost directly behind him. The schematics are somewhat vague about where the datacrystal port is, but seems to suggest somewhere almost directly below.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2008)

Sarhat sweeps the hood off his head, no need to keep himself covered it seemed, and nods at Tryce's comment. As he notices something in the corner of his eyes, he starts to slowly move towards it, feigning interest on what's on the screens along the way, taking time to "inspect" each screen for a few seconds while keeping his eyes really fixed on the far wall...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=Reveille]
> Lauren makes her way slowly and carefully around behind the monitor screens towards Tryce. The little multi-species party down on the floor of the dome are providing a handy distraction to Tryce and she gets round to the rear of the dome without any trouble. As Tryce askes his question of the group, she is about 10 ft. from the floor and almost directly behind him. The schematics are somewhat vague about where the datacrystal port is, but seems to suggest somewhere almost directly below.
> [/sblock]




Lauren looks around for a a method of getting down there that would be fairly quiet; shimmying down a pole or cabling.

When she ets down to the ground she makes a quick search port and plugs in the crystal as quickly as possible.

OOC: Feel free to make any skill checks for me that are necessary.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2008)

Ashley schools her face to stillness, then forces a smile, as if all this was exactly what she had expected.

"I'm a commercial telepath by choice. I had my fill of other professions during the war. I regard this as an early retirement hobby."

That much at least was true.

"Similarly, we've been honest about what we want. We want to meet Raive, and talk to him about Tal technology. We've gone to some trouble to get this far...we wouldn't have bothered if we weren't interested in following through. Now, there are aspects of this...our client for example...that are confidential. As I'm sure you understand, a person in my field depends on a solid reputation for integrity and confidentiality. The rest of us are no different."

"Now, as for price...there we are prepared to make a deal."

(OOC - I should probably ask what kind of resources we have for making said deal. What kind of access to credit, etc...)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2009)

"My price..." muses Tryce. He gestures with a pudgy, cable-wrapped arm to the viewscreens. Eight of them light up to give an enlarged picture of Alexis.

"I believe you know this woman, she calls herself Alexis Vavaroutsos. She would be of immense value to my organisation. Bring her to me, and I'll give you all the Tal tech you want."

[SBLOCK=Sarhat]
You approach the far wall. Although you are sure that you saw something behind the viewscreens, you can't see it now.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Lauren]
As you start to move towards the ground, the hooded figure steps forwards and sweeps off his hood, revealing himself to be a Minbari - warrior caste by the looks of his multi-point crest, just as Tryce had said.

The Minbari approaches your position, scanning the viewscreens. You don't think he's noticed you, but he's now in such a position that he could, if you weren't careful. Dropping to the ground now would surely reveal yourself to him.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: As for resources to bargain with, I think that'll come under the use of Influence. It's a fairly simple Influence check (DC 10 or so) to get the loan or use of about 1000 credits. Or you could bluff and hope to be able to persuade your superiors to back it up. As it currently stands, you have no resources on hand to bargain with.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> [SBLOCK=Lauren]
> As you start to move towards the ground, the hooded figure steps forwards and sweeps off his hood, revealing himself to be a Minbari - warrior caste by the looks of his multi-point crest, just as Tryce had said.
> 
> The Minbari approaches your position, scanning the viewscreens. You don't think he's noticed you, but he's now in such a position that he could, if you weren't careful. Dropping to the ground now would surely reveal yourself to him.
> [/SBLOCK]




Lauren waits until the Minbari is far enough away so that she can repel to the ground. She keeps a close eye on the Minbari and as soon as it has either left the room or is far enough away to no longer perceive her (not being able to hear or see) she repels down the cables and looks for the closest datalinmk and then plugs the crystal into it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2009)

Tryce's offer hangs in the air. The soundtracks of the countless vidscreens fill the chamber with echoes, almost as if the place were empty...


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 12, 2009)

Sarhat shrugs the thing off. He was sure he saw something, but he didn't want to interrupt the negotiation, so instead he continues his way around the room looking at the screens, this time paying attention to what they hold until he reaches back to the group from the other side. Once there he keeps his eyes on the backwall, expecting an ambush.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

Ashley, for her part, is completely floored by the demand. The abject amorality of it. Not only that, but the unexpectedness of it. Why was everyone so obsessed over Alexis?

She finally looks up and meets Tryce's eyes.

"It's Raive, isn't it? You want her to trade with Raive. Or...to try to lure him to stay? He was planning to leave, wasn't he?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2009)

Tryce laughs, shaking his cables and his jowls. This is not the deep rolling laugh one might expect from an obese crime lord, but a disturbingly girlish giggle.

"Not quite, Ms. Logan," he says at last. "I'm not worried about losing Raive as an employee." 

Behind him, a door opens up in the far wall revealing a small cubicle lit only by display lights of a complex computer system. A figure steps forwards, coming out of the shadows into the flickering light of the viewscreens. You recognise him from Alexis' recordings - Raive Timogen. Little of the man remains, his humanity replaced or covered by machinery. His left arm ends in a savage looking metallic claw, and his eyes stare dead ahead, empty and soul-less.

Sethyk, who up until now has been engrossed in his wrist computer and chirping to himself, looks up expectantly, and lets out a hiss of what could be shock or anger.

"As you can see, Raive is every inch the loyal servant now," says Tryce with an evil smile. "He'd throw Alexis into the Q40 furnaces if I ordered him to. But I can assure you, I don't wish to harm the girl."

Kevin mutters something in Dark Minbari.

[SBLOCK=Vurk and Ashley]
Both of you spot another figure by the door to Raive's cubicle, suddenly highlighted by the lights from inside the cublicle, but still little more than a silhouette. A female humanoid of some sort. Raive and Tryce don't seem to be aware of her.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sarhat]
Sarhat takes in some news stories about the trial of a Q-40 smuggler in Tribon, and a Drazi general downplaying the presence of a drazi fleet near to their borders with Lison space. Then Kevin says in stage whisper "Look to the right of the door." There, Sarhat can just make out a figure, a humanoid female, stood beside the cyborg Raive.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lauren]
The Minbari move on, looking at the vidscreens. Lauren is able to complete her move to the back of the room whilst Tryce is making his pitch to the teep woman. She reaches the ground, still well hidden in the shadows. Just then, a door opens to her right, and a heavily cyber-teched man steps out. He is stood almost right next to her, but his eyes stare blankly ahead. Just behind him is a cublicle behind the door through which he came, and inside is a bank of computer terminals. There's a crystal port in there, but at the moment the cyborg is blocking the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=Lauren]
> The Minbari move on, looking at the vidscreens. Lauren is able to complete her move to the back of the room whilst Tryce is making his pitch to the teep woman. She reaches the ground, still well hidden in the shadows. Just then, a door opens to her right, and a heavily cyber-teched man steps out. He is stood almost right next to her, but his eyes stare blankly ahead. Just behind him is a cublicle behind the door through which he came, and inside is a bank of computer terminals. There's a crystal port in there, but at the moment the cyborg is blocking the door.
> [/sblock]



Lauren waits six seconds and keeps perfectly still. If the cybord hasn't moved by then she shoves it out of the way and wastes no time plugging in the crystal to the port.

OOC: Please make any die rolls she may need to make for me.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Lauren]
There is no movement from the cyborg. So Lauren rushes at him to push him out of the way. His head whips around and his blank eyes size her up in a microsecond. As she closes on him his left arm, ending in a savage looking metal claw, whips up and he stabs the claw into her shoulder. Her momentum carries her forwards and she shoulders him aside and darts into his cubicle. Her numbing fingers fumble with the data crystal.
[/SBLOCK]

Suddenly the figure moves, darting towards Raive, who flicks his head around to look at her and stabs her with his clawed hand. Despite a deep-looking wound, the woman (human, it would seem), shoves Raive aside and nips into his cubicle. She is fumbling with something in a belt pouch.

"What's this?" roars Tryce. "So, you lot are just a distraction, are you? Raive, kill all of them except the telepath."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Nicely stirred by Reveille there!

So, Lauren and Raive have just acted in a surprise round for the rest of you. Now we are into combat rounds proper. All but Lauren and Raive are flat-footed until your initiative count.

Initiative order
Raive
Sarhat (denn'bok to hand)
Lauren
Sethyk
Tryce
Ashley
Kevin (denn'bok to hand)
Vurk

Surprise round actions
Raive AoO on Lauren, attack =14, hit. Damage = 4 (6, -2 DR)
Lauren Strength check 14+0 =14
Raive Dex check = 5.
Lauren wins Overrun attempt.

[sblock=Ashley]
Some teep abilities that may be of use in combat are _daze_, _nerve stimulation_ and _pain_. Also of use might be _message_ and _warning_ to communicate with friends. Ashley is able to use all but _nerve stimulation_ without pushing herself unduly.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Lauren's action is to complete connecting the crystal to the datalink.

OOC: I hope its okay to post actions out of order.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 15, 2009)

[sblock=In minbari]An ambush? Kevin, take Tryce, I'll get Raive.[/sblock]With that there is a quiet "shlick" sound as the Denn'bok extends to its weapon form and Sarhat charges at the cyborg.

[sblock=OOC]Charge at Raive.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC @Reveille.  Out of order actions are fine, although if what you're doing might be modified by the actions of somebody higher in the initiative order its a good idea to give an alternative. But it speeds up play overall not to wait specifically until your turn.

IC:

Raive's head whips around at Tryce's command, and he leaves Lauren to charge towards the larger group. His running form is swift, efficient and athletic. Sarhat is faster, the Minbari warrior clashes with the cyborg halfway. Sarhat ducks beneath a swing from Raive's metallic claw and slams the end of his pike against Raive's ribcage (a favourite move of Sech Durhan). This stops the cyborg in his tracks, but Sarhat feels more resistance than is normal in an unarmoured human.

Sethyk lets out a noise like a scalded cat and runs, full speed, towards the doors behind him. These are shut.

Tryce chuckles. There is the sound of servoes churning and he begins to retract towards the ceiling in his bundles of cables. Kevin glances up at the retreating "information broker", hanging some 10 feet overhead and gives an incredulous glance at Sarhat. Nevertheless, the ranger is already in motion.

[sblock=OOC]
Raive, charge Sarhat, miss with "battleclaw".
Sarhat, charge Raive, 7+5=12, hit with denn'book, 1d6+3=5 damage.
Sethyk, run towards exit doors.
Tryce - retract. Now 20 ft above floor.

Awaiting for actions from Ashley before resolving Lauren and Kevin's actions. If situation is relatively unchanged, Kevin will move to edge of room and climb up scaffolding to Tryce. Lauren is inserting datacrystal. Last up is Vurk, twitching its tentacles.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2009)

Ashley scowls, but tries to convince herself that sooner or later, this result was inevitable. They weren't dealing with 'nice' people here. And she'd never have consented to give Tryce Alexis. Still, she couldn't let Tryce get away either. Somewhere in that grotesquely modified man were the answers they'd come all this way to find.

She looked up at the retreating man and narrowed her eyes in concentration. _Dazing_, was a fairly basic telepathic self-defense technique. It incapacitated without causing the target undue distress or invasion. The mental equivalent of an arm lock. Ashley reached out to Tryce and tried to project 'noise' over the parts of his brain that communicated with the rest of his body...and, she hoped, the machines that were lifting him.

(Daze!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 15, 2009)

Ashley's mind touches that of Tryce, a metallic tang with the sound of purple. It would seem that the man is trained in resistance techniques, performing mental arithmetic and running through little songs in his head. His will too strong, Ashley is briefly rebuffed, feeling slightly strained and now with an annoying advertising jingle for Cap'n Crispy cereal stuck in her head.

Kevin is across the metal grilled floor and up the scaffolding like a crazed monkey. With no thought to his own safety, the Ranger hurls himself up through the struts and cables behind the monitor banks, quickly drawing level with Tryce.

Fumbling with one good hand and a set of numb, blood-soaked fingers, Lauren plugs in the datacrystal. Almost immediately, the monitor screens begin to switch to static. Tryce looks around anxiously.

"What the...?" he screams.

Raive sidesteps a swipe from Sarhat and deftly punches his clawed left hand into the Minbari's abdomen. Some of the impact is absorbed by the Minbari crystalweave garb of the Warrior, but the claw digs deep and the force causes Sarhat to take a step back. He knows that he wouldn't stay on his feet long with another blow like that.

[sblock=OOC]
Ashley: Daze on Tryce. Telepathy check 21, successfully used ability. Tryce makes Will save. Ashley suffers 1 point of nonlethal damage. You can try again without penalty.

Kevin: Move to wall, accelerated climb, Atheltics check at -5, 9+2=11, succeeds in climbing 15 ft.

Vurk - yet to act in Round 1

Round 2
Raive attacks Sarhat, hit for 4 damage (after DR applied). Sarhat at 2/7 hit points.  (Already down 1 point from Sethyk's robot). I moved to this action as I didn't think Vurk could influence it much, but can change it if it turns out he can).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2009)

"No, no it's a mistake! We are not with him. Cease fighting, please.

ooc: Talking and full-defense.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 19, 2009)

"Call your thug off coward!" Sarhat taunts Tryce and changes to a more defencive fighting stance as he lifts the pike in a sweep towards Raive's chin.

[sblock=OOC]Ouch! Sarhat fights defencively from now on against Raive.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2009)

Ashley's attention flickers for a moment between Raive and Tryce. The cyborg was more dangerous immediately...but she believed they'd regret letting Tryce get away. She again focuses on the grotesque retreating form of the underworld boss and concentrates, trying to cut off his mind from his body and leave him momentarily helpless.

(Daze again. And if there's some way to boost my results...action dice or something...I'll try that. I've also got a question. What determines the save DC of telepathic powers?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 20, 2009)

Sarhat keeps the cyborg Raive at bay for now, whilst Sethyk frantically taps at the keypad at the door, and Ashley focuses her mind once again on Tryce. The failure of his viewscreens must have distracted the the crime boss enough to mess up his defensive measures, as this time she gets past and shuts him down. As he hangs there like a limp, oversized baby, Kevin leaps from the scaffolding onto the back of Tryce's cabling. 

"You want me to unplug him?" asks the Ranger.

With Tryce disabled, Raive falters. His strikes against Sarhat seem less sure, and he keeps stopping, cocking his head as if listening for something.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat on defensive, DV 16
Ashley, Daze on Tryce, Telepathy check 14+7=21, succeed in using power. Tryce fails Will save.
Kevin, Athletics check 5+7=12. Successful Jump.

Ashley can hold Tryce in a daze now as long as she maintains concentration. This requires no roll unless she is threatened or jostled in some way. 

Sethyk is by the door, Lauren is still in the cubicle, wounded, and Vurk is backing away from Raive.

Save DC of telepathy powers is 5 + P-Rating + telepath level + Cha modifier. So for Ashley it is DC 20.

Officially, you can't boost the DC of powers, but I'm willing to modifiy the rules for pushing your P-Rating to allow boosted penetration as well. Choose a number between 1 and 6 to add to your DC. Roll that number of d4s and take that amount of nonlethal damage. Or, take 1 point of lethal damage per die instead.  So to boost your save DCs by 3, either take 3d4 nonlethal damage or 3 lethal (or a mixture thereof). In this case, Ashley didn't need to push so I didn't roll, but in future you need to decide before rolling the dice.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2009)

(is it just me or did Enworld get way slow again??)

"Yes!" Ashley blurts to Kevin. "Unplug him! I don't know how long I can keep him suppressed like this!"

Despite the temptation to shift her focus to Raive, she keeps concentrating on Tryce.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2009)

bump.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2009)

Kevin grabs a handful of the cables attached to Tryce's head, shrugs, and gives them a sharp pull.  Still held in his psychic daze by Ash, Tryce doesn't react to this treatment. Nothing changes with the chaotic mess of static and white noise coming from the viewscreens.

Sarhat is still managing to keep Raive at bay, but the cyborg is pushing him back to where Ash stands concentrating, with a nervous Vurk lurking behind her. When Tryce is unplugged, Raive pauses in his assault, giving the Minbari an opening to atack should he wish to.

[sblock=OOC]
Raive is momentarily stunned. Anyone who wants to, not just Sarhat, can attack him if they wish. Kevin is out of reach with Tryce, Sethyk is trying to open the door (and a non-combatant anyway).
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 10, 2009)

Seeing the opening Sarhat tries to sweep Raive off his feet with the Denn'Bok.

[Sblock=OOC]Trip attempt[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2009)

With a deft strike, Sarhat knocks the legs from under Raive, and the cyborg lands heavily onto his back, looking partly confused and partly angry.

Kevin grabs a handful of Tryce's wires and abseils smoothly down to the ground, landing behind Raive, opposite Sarhat. He glances over his shoulder at Lauren, bleeding in the control cubicle and quirks a eyebrow.

[sblock=OOC]
Still to act this round, Ashley, Lauren and Vurk.

Ash can continue to maintain the daze on Tryce with no roll required, or try something else if you think Kevin's 'unplugging' has neutralised him.

Lauren only has clear line of sight to Kevin, now that the Ranger has landed in front of her.

Sarhat trip attack 13+3=16. Opposed Strength check from Raive, 12. Sarhat wins, trips Raive.

Athletics check to abseil 9+7=16, beats DC 15.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2009)

Seeing Raive down and Sarhat joined, Ashley lifts a hand towards Tryce. It was a silly thing...she'd actually gotten some demerits for the habit in PsiCorps since it telegraphed that she was doing something...but it helped her stay focused. She'd broken herself of needing it...but when there was a lot going on, it helped.

This time was no exception. Where her hand pointed, her eyes and mind followed. Raive and the other unknown down there were left to her capable companions. For her there was only Tryce, and the prison she'd constructed in his mind.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2009)

Vurk remains defensively. He knows that he doesn't stand a chance in a fight... a fair fight, it is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 17, 2009)

Lauren steps out of reach of the 'borg and tends to her wounds.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2009)

Knocked to the ground by Sarhat, Raive executes a deft flip and is suddenly back on his feet. He glances quickly between the Minbari and Ranger flanking him, then executes a blindingly fast backswing at Kevin using his cybernetic claw. The Ranger deftly darts to one side but the claw still catches him on the shoulder, drawing blood. The cyborg's look of confusion is replaced with one of determination.

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
Although most of her attention is on holding Tryce, Ashley sees all this. Raive looks like a man who has just woken up, found some people attacking him and instinctively fought back.
[/SBLOCK]

Unperturbed, Kevin pulls out his fighting pike and snaps out some words in Dark Minbari.

[SBLOCK=Fik]
"Shall we take him down, boss?"
 - Minbari languages don't really allow for that kind of informality, but Kevin uses a conjugation that suggests deference towards Sarhat.
[/SBLOCK]

Meanwhile, in her cubby-hole, Lauren fumbles with her first aid kit, her injured arm making it difficult to effectively treat her wounds.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Natural Athlete feat gives you some pretty handy abilities...

Hit from Raive on Kevin for 5 damage, reduced to 3 thanks to Minbari crystalweave.

Medical check 2+7=9 from Lauren, fails in First Aid but may retry. (DC 15+)

Ash has successfully held Tryce in his daze, may continue or perform another action. Sethyk is still trying the door code (he's now got a toolkit out and is dismantling it). Vurk is near him, a safe distance from the melee (as safe as he can get).
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 19, 2009)

SH*T! This has just been too much! Why is it that I lose everything and now this! I swear I'm gonna kill Knight if I ever get the chance.

She fumbles with the kit, doing her best to treat and bandage herself.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2009)

"Wait!" Ashley yells. "Raive! Tryce had you under control! He was forcing you to fight! Stand down now, and we can talk!"

Despite her words, she grimaces and continues trying to keep Tryce a prisoner in his body.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2009)

Ash's words make Sarhat keep his temper and he takes a step back, holding the pike infront of him. "Give him chance to surrender" he replies to Kevin in fik.

OOC: Step back & Full defence.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 20, 2009)

Raive pauses, but he remains alert, keeping Sarhat and Kevin at bay with his cybernetic claw.

"What the hell's going on here?" he asks, his voice almost a feral growl. "Who are you people?" Glancing past Ashley, his gaze falls on Sethyk, currently trying to finesse the keypad. Sethyk drops his toolkit, the delicate instruments falling between the mesh of the floor grille.

[SBLOCK]
I'm picturing Raive as something like Hugh Jackman's Wolverine, but with added wires and gadgets. 

Diplomacy check for Ashley: 14+7=21
Medical check for Lauren: 5+7 = 14. Not quite!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

Vurk looks at the mess around him, but still doesn't have an idea how to make a difference.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 25, 2009)

Sarhat takes another step back and lets Ashley do the talking. He lowers his pike, but is still ready to get back in combat if need be.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2009)

"That," Ashley says wryly, "is a long story. Before we get into that, tell us how to disconnect you from this system so Tryce can't take control of you again when he wakes up."

She continues maintaining the daze Tryce is in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

ooc: Read this, please: RE: Reveille


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 26, 2009)

I hardly ever check the general discussion forums (too little time as it is), but I did this morning and saw this. Thanks WD for posting this as I hadn't got around to it. Scary stuff


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2009)

"I don't know," says Raive. "Sethyk! Is this something you did? Set me up as a little puppet for Tryce?"

Sethyk presses himself against the wall. "Chk chk. Not me, Raive, I promise! I'm your friend!" he squeaks.

Raive looks imploringly at Ashley. "Tryce is coming back. You can feel him too, can't you mindwalker? You or friends need to do something quickly, help me."

Sethyk glances at Raive, looks at Vurk. "You know cyberware," he says to the pak'ma'ra. "Help me disable him."

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
Raive is right, she can feel Tryce struggling to the surface of the daze she has him under.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Checking the details, a subject under a sustained telepath power gets to re-roll their saving throw. 
Some other Diplomacy rolls and things happened too.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2009)

Vurk moves as fast as he can to the Cyborg, still a bit cautious, and tries to disconnect him from outward signals.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 3, 2009)

Vurk and Sethyk scurry over to Raive, quickly assessing the various part attached to him. They have mere seconds to make a judgement, and the two of them home in on a small nodule near the base of his skull. Sethyk pops a part out with one of his small screwdrivers.

Tryce shakes off his daze.

"Raive!" he shouts. "Kill the telepath!"

Raive twitches for a moment, then shakes his head. He takes a step away from Vurk and Sethyk, but remains on his guard, claw at the ready.

"Not yet, Quentin," he growls. "First, I want an explanation." He points at Ashley. "Starting with you."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Vurk Medical 11+7-5=13 (Assist Another, penalty for speed)
Sethyk Technical (electronic) 14+10+2-5=19 (+2 assistance, -5 for speed)
Tryce makes DC 20 saving throw.

Lauren Medical 13+7=20, heals 2 hit points on self.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2009)

"We came here to meet you, Raive," Ashley replies. "All this ducking around with Sethyk and Tryce was just how we were trying to get in touch with you."

"Our interest is in the Tal; their technology. We'd had it on good advice that you were the one to talk to about that."

She flicks her eyes from his feet back up to his head, taking in his cybernetics.

"Unfortunately, it looks like our intel was a bit dated. We had no idea Tryce had pulled something like this."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 9, 2009)

Raive laughs.

"Sure, I can help you get hold of Tal stuff... for a price. But before we make a deal lets go someplace away from that double-crossing dirtbag," he waves his claw at Tryce, fidgeting amongst his cables high above the floor. "Sethyk and tentacle-face here have cut him out of my head for now, but I can tell that they'll need to do a more thorough job to break his control completely."

He smiles, a dangerous smile.

"If you try to frag me over I may wind up killing you anyway, but I'd rather do it on my own terms than as Tryce's puppet."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2009)

Vurk looks at Sethyk: "Let's complete our woprk here."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

Ashley's mouth quirks in a wry, lopsided smile. "Fair enough. I'm all for getting out of here, but first...are you just going to walk away from Tryce after what he did?"

She looks over towards the computer core.

"And second...Kevin, Sarhat...is there someone else back there? What set Tryce off like that?"

(OOC - As I understand it, Reveille's been banned from the boards, so his PC is pretty much an NPC now. Dunno how we wanna work with that.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Ashley's mouth quirks in a wry, lopsided smile. "Fair enough. I'm all for getting out of here, but first...are you just going to walk away from Tryce after what he did?"




Raive looks up at the dangling Tryce, and back at Ashley. He flashes his dangerous smile again.

"With his system shut down, he's just a little fat man with delusions of grandeur hanging by his own wires," he says. "I'm sure one of his other lackeys will turn up to get him down, but he's not worth my time any more."

With a disgusted shake of his head, Raive walks like a stalking beast towards the exit, but Ashley's next words bring him up short.



Shayuri said:


> "And second...Kevin, Sarhat...is there someone else back there? What set Tryce off like that?"




"I thought she was with you," says Raive.

All eyes turn to the computer core, where there is a grille dangling from the wall, and a trail of blood leading into it.

"Near as I can tell she crashed his communications links," says Raive. "Guess she saved all of us, in a way." He shrugs, all interest in the matter dismissed instantly.
"We going or what? You got somewhere we can lurk?"


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 17, 2009)

"Hmph" Sarhat shrugs and flips his pike to it's collapsed form. He pulls the hood back on and goes outside to check the surroundings. If everything looks normal he motions the others that it's safe.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 18, 2009)

"Raive, don't leave me!" calls Tryce. Raive ignores him, watching Sarhat check the coast is clear.

"I can help you," he tries. "Get me down and I'll help you get the tech you need."

"He's lying," says Raive without looking round. "He needs me to find it."

"Don't listen to him," shouts Tryce. "I have the information, I know where you can get some."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2009)

Ashley looks back, and takes one last stab at Tryce's mind, looking not only for whether or not he was being truthful, but for hints about what that information might be...if it was anything but a ruse.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 23, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
Luckily, Tryce is too distracted to try his scan-blocking technique this time, and Ashley is easily able to determine the Tyrce is bluffing. He doesn't have the information, but is planning on being able to find something out through his contacts and surveillance.

Something else occurs to her - the techniques that Tryce used to block her scan were fairly well known, but few people can actually carry them off successfully. To do so requires specialised training, usually only found in professionals in intelligence/counter-intelligence. If Tryce is just a two-bit crime lord, where did he get this training?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2009)

"We're going to stick with Raive, Tryce," Ashley told him. "You might be telling the truth, but we know Raive is. I'm sure someone will be along sometime to help you with that. In the meantime...think about dieting."

She turns her back on the crime lord and follows Raive out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

Vurk also follows Raive out, walking silently, as usual.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2009)

Later:

Tribon City Middle Tier, Lison.
0100 Earth Standard Time

A strange group sits in a room in a simple business hotel, with a view over the cavern of Tribon's Middle Tier. The room is paid for in Centauri ducats by Raive Timogen, to prevent Quentin Tryce from tracing electronic purchaces.

"Maybe that strange woman put him down hard when she disrupteed his system," he says, "but a snake like Tryce doesn't survive for as long as he has without a back-up plan."

Sarhat and Kevin stand ready for action, keeping an eye on the doors and window. Raive sits on a stack of towels on one end of the bed, stripped to the waist revealing a physique of muscle and sinew mixed with scars, wires and plating. [OOC: I picture a tough but slightly disturbing appearance, like Iggy Pop].
Vurk and Sethyk are poking around in his cyberware. Local anasthetic is provided by a bottle of Lurker whiskey and neuronal dampening by Ashley [OOC: it's the opposite to the Pain effect, found in Lurker's Guide to Telepaths]. Raive has been filling in some background on Quentin Tryce.

"He came from outside, bringing in money and contacts. Set himself up as this kind of information broker, liked to have his nose in everyone's business and then sell secrets to the highest bidder, often the people who wanted to keep the secret. The more money he got, the more cyber he fitted, got this crazy notion about his little 'Nexus' that you saw. He hired me a few times to get him some black market tech, but my main job is bringing in LOX from the surface. Recently he had me running a private contract for him, some little side deal he has going on, hoarding LOX round at Sethyk's." He shrugs, causing consternation for Vurk and Sethyk.

"I dunno, price of oxygen's going up so I guess he was setting up a bit of speculation, huh? These days, more and more oxygen runners are getting hurt up there, some teams never come back. Dead vac and a landscape like the back end of Hell can do that to you. A guy like me needs patching up, guess I went a bit overboard." He looks at his artificial arm, sadly. "I dunno if I overdid it, or if it was Tryce's control making me crazy." He turns to look at Sethyk. "Did you help him, old friend?"

"Tchk! No! Not me Raive, trrk." The cascor looks quite alarmed.

"Must have some other cutter working on me too," says Raive. He seems to take Sethyk's word readily, although in the short time you've known the little alien you've noticed that he tends not to lie. "Seems I upset Alexis too, huh? Kid's got a good heart, but too much baggage. You see her, tell her I'm sorry.

"Anyway, you people want me to get you some Tal tech?  I charge 20 000 credits plus expenses for a week's work, more if the job takes longer. Now, it's not my business why you want it but if that fella over there, human fighting like a Minbari, ain't a Ranger I'll chop my other hand off. So I figure Sheridan's little empire can afford my price, huh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2009)

Ashley nods slowly as if thinking it over. It was a bit much...but frankly they didn't have a lot of options at this point, and given that, his request was actually pretty reasonable. Trying to keep up the charade was beyond pointless at this time. 

"I'll need authorization before I can agree to that, but from where I'm sitting I don't see a problem with it."

She glances at the others to see how they're reacting to this.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 6, 2009)

Sarhat gives a slight nod to signify his agreement with Ashley. He then glances at Kev and grumbles inside. It was a bad idea to give Denn'boks to humans. Satai Shakat had taught him to believe that, and he had to agree. There was only one group of humans handling them and they were not as secretive anymore as they had been a decade ago.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

(OOC - Simon, not sure how Ashley would check on this...I need a little feedback on what he's proposing and what she'd need to do to check in so I can post more. Also ping. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC: Will address this all later today - been mulling over the next move


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2009)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Okay, in character terms, Ashley or the other team members can use a comm terminal (there's one in the hotel room) to get in touch with Valerie Maupassant, your liaison for this mission. Maupassant is a French-Guyanan woman who is neither Anla'Shok, nor officially an ISA representative, but serves as a go-between for you and ISA officials. She's currently based on B5 and can be reached through any tachyon relay system. 

In game terms, this kind of decision can normally be covered under the Influence rules, although in this case, since things are desperate for Earth, I might subsume it under normal inter-personal skills to see how pliable Maupassant and her superiors are to the request. All of you have +1 Influence with the ISA for taking this mission, by the way.
[/SBLOCK]

Raive smiles. 

"You do that," he says. He pulls a communicator from one of Sethyk's webbing pouches and hands it to Ashley. "This is a little gizmo of Sethyk's design. Transmits a coded signal on a closed frequency right into my head. If you need to call me privately, use this." He stretches and slides his shiort back on over the fresh bandages. "I'm going to get some sack time. See you when I see you." He saunters over to the door. "Keep the room," he says over his shoulder, and is gone.

Sethyk hops onto the back of the room's sofa and begins tinkering with the dart-firing eye again, twittering to himself.

Kevin looks at the door. "Want me to follow him?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

Ashley rubs her temples moodily. There's a dull throb deep inside that lets her know she's been overdoing it lately.

"I..." She hesitated.

Somewhere along the line, she'd become the leader, it seemed. She hadn't intended to. It'd just happened. 

_Don't fold up now, Logan. When someone throws you the ball, you run with it. There could be a lot riding on this, so you're going to have to carry it just a little longer._

"Yeah," Ashley finally agreed. "Yeah, but play it safe. Keep in touch, and if you think he's onto you, break it off and get back."

She stood up, already feeling drained and tired. "The rest of us should get back to the hotel."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2009)

Tribon City, 0630 EST

Ashley awakes suddenly, to the sound of the com systems "message waiting" alert. Sarhat is sat cross-legged on the floor, near the door, awake but in the Mainbari meditation pose. Vurk is slumped in the room's easy chair, snoring noisily. Kevin is nowhere to be seen, and at first it looks like Sethyk has gone too, until Ash notices him curled up on top of the wardrobe.

There are two waiting messages.

The first, from Valerie Maupassant. "I'm sorry Ms. Logan, but we can't authorise the requested funds at this present time. However, we are very interested in this Mr. Timogen, perhaps you could persuade him to come with you so that we can arrange a face to face meeting? If it helps, dangle the carrot of double payment in front of him."

The second, from Duane Kessler.  "Ms. Logan, I'm pleased to tell you that all the finances have been cleared and we are able to procede with your shipment of Q-40. We will be bringing it to your ship this morning, 0900 EST. Thank you for using Rax-Mindstrom Enterprises!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
For the record, Influence checks use 3d6 plus Influence score, vs. a DC.  A DC of 10 or 12 is usual for requesting extra funds, I used 12 for the larger amount.  Ashley's total was 8 + ISA influence 1 = 9.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2009)

Ashley growls in frustration at the message. "Come with us where? To Earth? You have to be KIDDING me, Maupassant! We came all the way out here, just to shuttle the guy all the way back without even..."

Through her shower she racks her brain, trying to think of a way to turn this around. Didn't those idiots on Earth WANT to be saved? What was ten thousand next to even the CHANCE they'd find something useful? Every time she went down that road, she got so mad she had to stop and do relaxation exercises.

Finally, over room service breakfast, she sent another message to Valerie.

_Let me just make sure I'm reading you right. You want me to offer him twenty thousand to come with us back to Earth? If that is correct, I have some follow up questions and observations.

1) You do realize that Raive is a wanted criminal, is stuffed absolutely full of black market cybernetic alterations, and that you're asking me to ask him to come willingly into the very heart of enemy territory for...what? A lousy twenty grand? I'll be lucky if he doesn't burn my face off.

2) Furthermore, was our mission not just to find Raive and get his help, but ALSO to then actually go to the planet and find technology? If we bring Raive back, we'll be -at best- delaying the second...and to my mind most critical...part of this mission by weeks at minimum. Is that worth a lousy ten grand?

Please help me out here, Val...because I am confused. I thought we'd want Raive to take us seriously, but I'm not sure how he can be expected to if you ask me to behave like a moron. Considering what's out here, and especially considering what's at stake, ten thousand seems like its more than justified.

What's really going on here?_


----------



## Blackrat (May 4, 2009)

Sarhat followed Ash's pacing around with his eyes but otherwise didn't move a muscle. The human was intriqueing. She seemed to be going through just about every state of frustration in circles. Once the breakfast arrived, Sarhat finally moved and ate, but still said nothing. The girl seemed lost in her thoughts and he wasn't going to interrupt her.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2009)

Vurk, as a relatively urbane pak'ma'ra, eats his breakfast in a other room, as it is well aware of the effects that pak'ma'ra food can have on the appetites of other races. Sethyk joins him to discuss technical matters. Either cascor diets are just as bad or the little alien is just not squeamish.

Not long after Ash sends her message there is an incoming call from Maupassant, appearing in person (or at least, via tachyon relay).

"Ms. Logan," she says placatingly. "I apologise if there has been some misunderstanding here. There is no need for Mr. Timogen to be bought to Earthspace, that would indeed be a waste of time and resources. We have operatives in Abbai space, just a short jump from where you are now. Mr. Timogen would have nothing to fear from them, and indeed we can offer immunity to prosecution for any crimes that he may be wanted for. At any rate, the ISA has no jurisdiction over local matters.

"Further, we would like our specialists to debrief Mr. Timogen before authorising a mission into Tal-Kon'Sha space. A venture as risky as this demands some planning otherwise it could be an expensive waste of lives, time and equipment. Besides, we have another lead in your area that we'd like you to follow.

"Now, I respect that you and Mr. Sarhat's team are the one's at the sharp edge, and any other information that you can give me would be appreciated."


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2009)

Ashley has the grace to look a bit embarrassed at the misunderstanding and glances at Sarhat.

"There is one other thing you need to know. I was going to send it encrypted, but if this line is secure I'll just show you now."

Assuming Maupassant answers in the affirmative, Ashley brings out the container with the piece of Shadow technology in it and holds it up to the screen's camera.

"One of Raive's associates had this in his workshop and said it was from the planet. I don't know what it does, but I know it was made by the Shadows. What it's doing on Tal-Kon'Sha I have no idea. I was under the impression the Tal hadn't taken part in any of the wars."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 7, 2009)

Maupassant peers at the jar and pulls at her lower lip.

"That little thing may be more important to finding a cure than anything we can get from Mr. Timogen," she says. "Even if you can't get him to come with you, I'd like you to pass that on to your contact. We'll have the experts study it."

She leans back in her chair.

"We know very little about the Tal," she adds. "except that they aren't as advanced as the Vorlons or Shadows. Perhaps the Shadows were able to avoid their defences and use the planet as a base, or bullied the Tal into doing so. Or... or perhaps they even gave the Tal the technology for their virtual reality machines in the first place.

When you get off-world, contact me again and I'll give you further details on a closed channel. Good luck, Ms. Logan, Mr. Sarhat." Maupassant kills the link.


----------



## Blackrat (May 7, 2009)

"So. It's time to fly?" Sarhat asks Ash. "And in Valen's name, where did that Anla'shok disappear."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 7, 2009)

"Someone talking about me?" says Kevin as he comes through the door to the room, a grin plastered across his face. "Did you say time to fly? What happened? Don't tell me Vurk's been wandering about without his bathrobe?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2009)

"Vurk doesn't use a robe," Ashley quips back, smirking.

"How'd it go with Raive? Oh, and get your stuff together. We're heading out today after we're done here."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 8, 2009)

Kevin shudders in mock horror at the thought of a naked pak'ma'ra.

"Raive's over at the Black Nebula, been enjoying a bit of a reconciliation with Alexis. I had to stick around, make sure he wasn't going to hurt her or anything - you saw those crazy things he was saying in that vid - but Traven made sure everything was above board." He glances at Sarhat. "Don't worry, none of them know I was there." He picks up his shoulder bag, the only luggage the Ranger has. "So, what's the situation?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2009)

"We're giving Raive an alternate proposal," Ashley tells him, still visibly a bit sour, though less so than before. 

"Twenty thousand to come to Abbai space to meet and debrief with some ISA operatives. Oh, and immunity to prosecution. And we're getting put on another project it looks like."

She sighs and starts getting her things together.

"Details are waiting for when we're off world."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2009)

With the group packed and ready, Ashley contacts Raive on his personal communicator and apprises him of Maupassant's offer.

"Off-world huh?" he says. "Well, okay. You've got me intrigued, Ms. Logan. But I warn you, if anyone tries anything funny there's going to be blood on the decks. I'll meet you at your ship."

*****

Docking Bay 14, where the Fortune currently stands, is empty of personnel when you arrive. The cargo manifest has been updated to a hold full of Q-40 courtesy of Rax-Mindstrom Corporation, but the dockers have evidently been and gone. Maintainence and refuelling crews have also done their job already.

Entering the hangar, Ashley suddenly gets a flash. An image of PPG fire aimed at the group. A stray thought - "Kill the girl first". At the same time both she and Sarhat hear the unmistakeable sounds of PPGs warming up.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Diplomacy check with Raive - huge success.

Telepathy check for Danger Sense 14+7=21, success.
Notice checks for Ashley and Sarhat - success.

Ashley and Sarhat can act in the surprise round, although at the moment there is no sight of their ambushers. The PPG sounds seem to come from over by the Fortune. There are plentiful crates, display panels, loading trolleys and stanchions to duck behind within reach.

Vurk, Kevin and Sethyk are unaware and may not act in the surprise round.

Map forthcoming.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (May 12, 2009)

As soon as he hears the telltale sound of PPG, Sarhat sweeps the Denn'bok from his belt and extends it as he shouts, starting in minbari out of habit, but adjusting immediatily to english "Danger! By the ship!" He ducks behind a crate.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2009)

(hehe, I guess I don't need the map for this much...)

Just a hair before Sarhat's cry, Ashley's moving...warned by the hostile thoughts that preceded the sound of weapons being made ready. She takes a few running steps then dives behind a stack of shipping crates; putting them between herself and the ship.

As she lies there her hand goes to her own PPG. It wasn't her preferred weapon, but telepathy at this distance, against unknown targets she could barely see, would be an unreliable thing at best.

"Everyone take cover!"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2009)

There is the distinctive sound of PPG fire burning its way through the atmosphere of the landing bay as Ashley and Sarhat dive for cover. Vurk, Sethyk and Kevin are left flat-footed for a second, but miraculously none of the shot hit them. A barrage from three points near the ship all focus on the crates where Ashley now hides and ablate harmlessly.

A second or so later, Kevin and Vurk duck aside also, Kevin towards Ashley, Vurk towards Sarhat. The Ranger's dive and roll is executed with considerably more agility and aplomb than the pak'ma'ra's rather squelchy flop.

Another blast of PPG fire strikes Ashley's pile of crates, but two more shots hit Sethyk, still standing open mouthed in plain sight. The little alien is blasted off his feet and lands on his back, fur smoking. It is not obvious if he is still alive.

The shots reveal the locations of your attackers, two hiding behind the landing legs of the Outrageous Fortune, the third behind a loading truck over on the left-hand side of the hangar. Looks like they're all Drazi.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Okay, Initiative order is:

Sarhat
Vurk
Kevin
Drazi
Sethyk (down)
Ashley

I've jumped forward into Round 1, so Vurk to Sethyk have all taken their actions. Sarhat can act before the Drazi fire in the above post. Currently, the crates give you full cover.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

(giving it the Sarhat bump!)


----------



## Blackrat (May 20, 2009)

(Ooh... My turn. Whoops.)

Sarhat, not carrying any ranged weapons motions to Kevin to circle from the left to take the enemy there and dashes himself towards the next pile of crates on the right. Before running off he whispers to Vurk. "Consentrate fire to the middle one."

[sblock=OOC]Essentially I'll just move to take cover behind the crates that are NE of Sarhat's current position (or more presicely the single crate right N of those...). Plan is to position myself so that I can charge #3 next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

The PPG was an unfamiliar shape in her hand, and for the first time Ashley cursed herself for never having bothered to learn to shoot one. Still, that was no excuse for just crouching here and letting the others take the risks.

Keeping low, she ran across a small gap between crates to the west, to a single container off on its own that would give her cover to peek north at one of the Drazi. Even though she knew alien minds were harder to affect, she decided to try her most effective weapon before relying on the tiny pistol in her hand.

She concentrated on the Drazi lurking there behind the crate, and when it started to look out...giving her a glimpse of it...she sent out a telepathic impulse towards it!

(Moving west behind that one crate there, then trying a Daze attack on Drazi 1. Hee. Poor Ash has no BAB and no Dex bonus.)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2009)

Sarhat moves like lightning and dives over the crates to take cover in the middle of the pile. Kevin likewise does the same to the left. The drazi on that side of the hangar reacts by angrily unleashing a burstt of PPG fire at the ranger, but he is too slow - all three blasts of plasma go wild or strike crates.

"E chunta! Dvarka!" shouts drazi #3. He keeps his pistol trained at Sarhat's hiding place.

Ash peeks over the crates and as she does so, drazi #2 points his weapon in her direction. The telepath is faster, and her mind locks onto the drazi's weak will. He stares dumbstruck into the middle distance.

Vurk, meanwhile, stirs himself from his reverie. Looking across at Sethyk, he sees the wounded alien drift into unconsciousness.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Whee! Those were some low rolls, luckily for Kevin. So much for whittling down the NPCs... 

Sarhat: double move action to the middle crates. With his enhanced warrior caste speed, he can cover a lot of distance.
Kevin: similar.
Ashley: readied daze attempt from last round, goes on drazi #2. Telepathy check 12+7= 19, -4 for other species = 15, power succeeds. Drazi fails Will save, is dazed as long as Ashley concentrates on him.

Drazi#1 did burst fire against Kevin, which means three attack for the price of one although at reduced attack chance. All three shots miss. Drazi #3 is readying.

Sethyk, meanwhile, fails his Fortitude check to remain conscious. He's not dead yet, but may end up so without medical attention. Shame he's right out in the middle like that....

As far as I know, Vurk is unarmed, but he's got an action this round if WD wants to do anything.

Initiative next round:

Sarhat
Vurk
Kevin
Ashley
Drazi
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2009)

Vurk moves cautiously toward Sethyk, being batter at healing than harming.


----------



## Blackrat (May 29, 2009)

Dazzled by the lack of PPG fire towards him, Sarhat quickly draws tactical conclusion. The Drazi must have had patience to wait until he could get a clear shot. Thinking swift, Sarhat decides to see if he could open one of the crates without exposing himself, and see if there's anything useful inside. The only alternative is to charge straight at a gun pointed at him, and it didn't sound too pleasant.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2009)

"Kevin, I have the one on the left," Ashley tries to tell him, without being too loud and obvious about it. "Take him fast, before he gets away from me!"

(She'll concentrate on the Drazi until he gets away, she's interrupted, or the Drazi's no longer a concern. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2009)

Sarhat examines the crates in front of him. They are empty except for some expanded foam packing "nuggets". The boxes themselves are about 1 metre cubes of lightweight but tough plasteel.

Vurk crawls across the open space near the hangar doors, bravely risking fire to help Sethyk. He gets out his medkit and begins working to stabilise the little alien.

Kevin makes a dash towards the dazed drazi thug. The drazi makes an instinctive move to avoid Kevin's denn'bok as it swings down onto his skull, but the blow lands with a Crack! that resounds around the hangar. By making an overhead blow, however, the ranger has made a fundamental mistake when attacking drazi -don't aim for the head. The thug, still held in Ashley's thrall, barely wavers.

The middle drazi finally reacts and turns to fire at Kevin, recklessly ignoring any danger of hitting his comrade. The shot goes wild, regardless. The right-most drazi continues to keep a bead on Sarhat's position.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat: full round action to examine crate.

Vurk: move to Sethyk and commence stabilising. This is a full round action, DC15 Medical check at -4 due to alien anatomy. The degree of success determines a bonus to Sethyk's own stabilisation attempt.

Kevin: move and attack drazi #1. Attack roll 14+1=15, hit. Damage 1d6+1 =4, less DR2 = 2 damage to drazi #1.

Drazi #1: dazed. May not act, but suffers no penalty to Defence Value.
Fails save against Ashley's daze.

Drazi #2: fire at Kevin and drazi #1, -4 penalty for firing into melee. Misses Kevin, misses drazi #1.

Drazi #3: ready attack against Sarhat.

Ashley: maintain daze attack on drazi #1 (I actually had it as drazi #2 last round, but #1 makes more tactical sense).

For note, you can attempt telepathic abilities on more that one target, but each extra one gives a -2 penalty to the telepathy roll (already at a -4 due to alien minds).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2009)

Vurk tries to stabilize the little alien.

(ooc: medical +7; do I get a bonus for the medkit?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> (ooc: medical +7; do I get a bonus for the medkit?)




OOC:
No, in this system you get a penalty if you _don't_ use one.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2009)

(OOC - Well, it's not my turn, but since I know what I'm gonna do... )

Ashley winces slightly at the blow Kevin's stuck...even when it's an enemy, she can't help but empathize a bit with someone who's mind she's entered. It went with the territory. She didn't let it interrupt her concentration though as she continued to bear down on the Drazi's psyche and keep it passive long enough for the job to be done.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2009)

Sarhat gringes and hastily pulls together a plan. He picks one of the lightweight crates and throws it towards the Drazi, hoping to pull the fire to it, and then follows right behind with with his Denn'bok ready.

[sblock=OOC]Eh, I'm not sure how this is supposed to go... I think it's a kind of bluff attempt followed by charge, but I'll let you decide.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2009)

Sarhat hurls the crate at the drazi pinning him down with its aim. The ploy works. Acting on instinct, the drazi fires at the crate, giving Sarhat the chance to charge towards it, pike at the ready. Looking desperate, the drazi smacks the butt of its pistol into Sarhat's face.

Kevin finds himself in the almost comedic position of battering an opponent who, whilst not totally helpless, does very little to defend himself and nothing to counterattack. With a glazed expression in its piggy eyes, the drazi before him sluggishly ducks and weaves against the barrage of blows unleashed by the ranger, but Kevin still manages to get two solid hits, one on the calf, the other between the eyes of the drazi. Leaking white blood, the alien still doesn't go down.

The last drazi (#2) hiding beneath the Fortune again fires into the (one-sided) melee between Kevin and its team-mate. This time its aim is true. Kevin takes a step backwards as a PPG blast slams into his shoulder. His Minbari crystalweave robes absorb some of the impact, but Ash can see the ranger grit his teeth against the pain as he steps up to the task of beating down his opponent again, smoke rising from the wounded shoulder.

Vurk finishes his ministrations to Sethyk, but the cascor's life signs are still unstable.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat:  I treated this as a sort of feint, but with the intent to draw a readied shot rather than put your opponent off balance. So the drazi doesn't lose Defence Value next round. Bluff check (untrained) =16, vs. Wisdom check from drazi #3. Drazi have a penalty to any Wisdom-based check to avoid violence, I figured it counts here. Feint=standard action, then move action to reach drazi#3.

Ash: Still concentrating on drazi #1, maintaining daze.

Kevin: Full attack option using both ends of denn'bok. Both attacks hit (16 and 11) but still not enough damage (5 total accounting for damage reduction of scales) to put his opponent down.

Vurk: finishes full round action to stabilise. Total 22 gives a +20% chance to Sethyk's stabilise roll. I was wrong above, medkits don't add to the roll, but they give a +10% to stabilise roll.

Sethyk: Total stabilise chance = 40%. 70, fail.

Drazi#1: dazed.

Drazi#2: Fire into melee, hits even with -4 penalty. Kevin takes 7 damage, -2 DR for robes = 5. Kevin at 3/8 hit points.

Drazi #3: Forced to fire at crate, hits. 

Initiative for next round:

Drazi#3: Pistol whips Sarhat, hits for a total of 2 damage (although the text says a face hit, I still counted Sarhat's DR). Sarhat at 5/7 hit points.

Sarhat.
Vurk
Kevin
Ashley
Drazi #1
Drazi #2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Well, that works . Now to beat the Drazi senseless. Attack![/sblock]
Sarhat followed his charge through with a well trained attack routine, intending to bring down his foe as quickly as possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2009)

If the attackers are distracted by the back-fighting members of the group, and if it is fine to move the hurt alien, Vurk tries to bring it behind better cover.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

Ashley hunches her shoulders and covers her mouth to stifle a pained yelp when Kevin is hit. It's not that she can feel what he's feeling, but she can't help being empathetic...imagining what it must feel like and reacting accordingly.

In spite of that, she keeps her mental 'grip' on the Drazi, knowing that Kevin's only chance is to take this one down before the other one can finish the job on him. Then Ash can turn her attention to that one as well...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 12, 2009)

Sarhat slams his fighting pike into his drazi opponent, drawing white blood. The drazi reposnds with a savage but wild swing with his pistol butt, and Sarhat is easily able to evade.

Kevin mutters curses in Vik* and changes tactics, grabbing his opponent and hurling both himself and the drazi to the ground, simultaneously pinning his opponent and diving out of sight of drazi #2.

As Vurk drags Sethyk to the relative safety of the crates, the hangar airlock door opens (manually) and Raive enters. Almost immediately, drazi #2 fires a barrage of plasma at him, and Vurk feels the heat as they whizz overhead. All three shots miss. 

"What the hell?" snarls Raive.

*I imagine Minbari is a poor language to swear in. This is probably along the lines of "You are a coward with no clan or honour".
[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat attack on drazi #3 - 19+4 =23, hit. Damage 1d6+3 =9, less DR.
Vurk: drags Sethyk
Kevin: grapple attempt on drazi #1, hits on 16, not sure if it should be opposed (since dazed =/= helpless) but Kevin wins anyway. Not *by the rules* pinned, but makes no odds if drazi #1 isn't acting.
Ash: maintain concentration on drazi#1. She can just about keep him in line of sight if she wants to continue until Kevin has completely neutralized him.
Raive: arrive.
Drazi #1 : dazed, grappled.
Drazi #2 : burst fire against Raive, all three attacks miss.
Drazi #3: pistol whip attack on Sarhat, missed. This would normally provoke an AoO, but the drazi has the Brawler feat.
Sethyk: -5 hit points, failed stabilise check again. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2009)

"Raive we've been ambushed!" Ash calls distractedly as she leans out just enough to keep the grappled Drazi in sight. "Take cover!"


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

Sarhat continues his assault against the Drazi.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2009)

Vurk tries to get as much cover as possible (prone, full defense...).


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2009)

Sarhat delivers a stinging flurry of blows to the drazi, knocking the thug to the ground, out cold. Drazi #2, keeping a frantic eye on the battlefield, sees this and fires another burst at Sarhat. Two shots go wild, one wings the minbari on his left arm, scorching him lightly through his crystalweave armour. Sarhat notices that the drazi seems to have run out of charge on its PPG.

Kevin bangs the head of his groggy opponent on the floor with a smack, and it goes limp in his hands. Ashley feels the alien's mind slip into unconsciousness.
Raive dives effortlessly over towards her and rolls behind the same pile of crates.

"You got a gun or something?" he asks.

Meanwhile, Vurk has dragged Sethyk to safety, and is concentrating on keeping himself and the furry alien out of further harm's way.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat attack on drazi #3, 18+3=21, hit for 1d6+3 = 9 damage. The drazi goon goes down.
Vurk: keeping out of the way.
Kevin: Unarmed attack on drazi #1, hits, 3 damage, drazi is unconscious.
Ashley: Maintain daze (actually no need, so can change actions of you wish)
Raive: Move to next to Ashley
Drazi #2: burst fire against Sarhat, 1 attack hits for 5 damage, reduced to 3 by DR. Sarhat now at 2/8 hit points.
Sethyk: Stabilise check 69%, still dying.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

Sarhat grins at the misfortune of their adversary though he is feeling woozy for his bruises. He makes a flashy swing with the Denn'bok and takes a single intimidating step towards the Drazi. "Well well. It seems your little ambush has failed. Maybe you should drop that gun and run away."

[sblock=OOC]I'll change to fight defencively in case he decides to charge . Sarhat can't really take another hit ...[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2009)

Ashley tightens her fist around her PPG. "It's all right," she tells Raive. "Kevin and Sarhat are already over there, and if I can see him we can end this right now..."

She peeks out from behind the crate, trying to get a look at the Drazi.

It was all true, of course, but it probably wasn't diplomatic to add that she wasn't quite ready to trust Raive with a gun at her back.

(Revising action: Attempt Daze on last Drazi.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2009)

Vurk stays in cover, his mind racing what he can do.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2009)

Sarhat grins at the misfortune of their adversary though he is feeling woozy for his bruises. He makes a flashy swing with the Denn'bok and takes a single intimidating step towards the Drazi. "Well well. It seems your little ambush has failed. Maybe you should drop that gun and run away."

The drazi looks about him, and hefts his pistol in his stubby hand. It gives Sarhat a sly grin.

"No," it says slowly, then dashes towards Sarhat, fist raised. It doesn't reach him, but suddenly comes to a halt, staring stupidly ahead. Ash has successfully overcome the inter-species difficulties again, and clouded the alien's mind. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat: Intimidate check against drazi #2. Total 11, successfully beaten by Will save (that's how it's done in B5RPG2)
Vurk: keeping out of trouble. He can try another attempt to stabilise Sethyk.
Kevin: currently binding the drazi he's just knocked out.
Ash: Daze attempt on drazi #2. Telepathy check 20+7, -4 for alien race =23. Succeeds. Drazi #2 fails Will save. 
Raive: Wait.
Drazi #2: Dazed.
Sethyk: Stabilise check, 39, fail. Now on -6 hp.

We're pretty much out of combat rounds now, folks. Drazi #2 is not much of a threat unless something strange happens.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2009)

It seems unfair, but Sarhat proceeds to knock the Drazi out so that they can continue on their way.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2009)

One denn'bok between the eyes later, and the drazi is slumped on the floor. Raive stands up slowly and looks about, checking for other attackers. He jogs over to Sarhat and glances down at the fallen drazi.

"Oh man," he says. "These are Zakind's men. This could be bad, we should leave right fragging now!" The name Zakind is familiar to you, from your briefing packet. A drazi raider known to frequent the Lison system, extracting a "tax" of Q40 from departing ships. As raiders go, more of a leech than a shark.

Meanwhile, the medkit monitor tabs show that Sethyk's life signs are still unstable. If he isn't treated properly, and fast, the little alien may well die.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2009)

Vurk retries to stabilize the little alien.

(ooc: medical +7)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Ashley nods as she takes in Kevin and Sarhat's injuries. 

"I think I agree." 

She looks around and spies Vurk...and Sethyk.

"Vurk...how is he? Can we move him? We need to get moving."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2009)

Finally, Sethyk's vital signs begin to stabilize, although he is still weak. Vurk pronounces him safe to move, and Raive picks the furry being up almost tenderly.

"Let's hurry this up," he says. "Zakind has some kind of influence in the government. Security might turn a blind eye to _his_ actions, but they can make life hard for _us_."

There is no further sign of trouble as you board the ship. Sarhat goes through the preflight checks, Vurk makes Sethyk comfortable in one of the berths and the rest of you strap yourselves in.

A woman's face appears on the comm-screen, dressed in the uniform of the Lison Air Guard. 

"Outrageous Fortune, this is Lison Close Orbit Control. There appears to be some... irregularity with your paperwork, I'm afraid your request for take-off is going to have to be postponed until we get it sorted."

Raive leans forward in his seat. 

"See what I mean?" he growls.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

"Should we just ignore them and take off?" Sarhat asks the others' opinion from the pilot seat.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2009)

Ashley grimaces. "It'd complicate things if we ever wanted to come back. Especially if we have to fight our way out. Raive, if we made a run for it, what would be their response?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 22, 2009)

"Depends on why Zakind is trying to kill you," Raive says after some thought. "Like I said, he's got some sort of pull with the bunch of schemers that pass for a government around here, so if you get away and come back, he might angle for another shot at you. Without him, though, as long as your credit's good no-one would stop you from landing, no matter what you did last time.  Would they chase you now?  The Air Guard are next to useless. Zakind, him I'd worry about, but I'd chance it that I could evade him up there than stay here." He gives an evil grin. "Threaten to blast your way out, that'll get them jumping."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2009)

"A shame this is a human vessel and not a Lintira. They wouldn't dare try to stop a minbari ship." Sarhat almost grumbles as he begins the lift-off sequence. "Once we're off the ground, open the gun-ports. That should be enough of a threat." He says to Kevin in minbari.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2009)

Ashley frowns. She wasn't completely sure Raive wasn't jerking their chains. But there was the little matter of the assassins. She wasn't eager to meet more.

"Ground control," she said over the comm, "We're on a tight schedule and after what happened in the docking bay we've a good idea what's really going on. Please be advised that we're leaving now and we recommend not pushing us on the matter."

She cut off the communication line. The die was cast.

"Sarhat, we may need to use the jamming device. Don't use it unless we have to though."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 23, 2009)

"Negative, _Outrageous Fortune_, we... wait..."

The woman from ground control looks more exasperated than anything else, as Sarhat starts the launch procedure. Although, you assume, she could override the lift and airlock sequence that will take the _Fortune_ to the surface of Lison, she doesn't.

Control frowns.

"_Outrageous Fortune_, you are in violation of Lison Close Orbit Control regulations. Please be advised that you have just incurred a 5000 credit fine, and further legal action may be taken. Control out." She kills the connection.

Raive looks pleased.

"Ah, they're bluffing. It's not like they've got the power to make you pay or anything," he says with his customary feral grin.

The _Fortune_ lifts off from the grey surface of Lison, into the churning atmosphere. 

"Gun ports open," says Kevin in response to Sarhat's order. "Are you sure about this?  It hasn't worked very well for your people in the past..."

There is no further response from Lison ground control, and the _Fortune_ ascends into the Big Empty.

You are a few thousand Ks from the system jump gate when a ship drops into sensor range. A Drazi Sunhawk. She is hailing you.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Diplomacy check by Ashley
Operations (sensors) by Sarhat
Operations (pilot) by Sarhat, Take 10 for lift-off.

Some mechanics that might be of use:
There are three range bands in space combat; Sensor, Long and Close. Currently the Fortune and the sunhawk are within Sensor range of each other. Closing or opening range bands is a matter of opposing Pilot or Operations (pilot) rolls; ships don't have a "speed" characteristic. Most small-scale weaponry such as that on the Fortune, and (usually) that carried by Sunhawks, are Close range. 

The Fortune can be flown single-handedly, using Pilot as the relevant skill, or (as you are currently doing) as a crew, in which case Sarhat would use Operations (pilot). 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2009)

_"I'm not much of a pilot. I'm a doctor. Use your skill, so we will not need mine."_ Vurk says.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2009)

Ashley takes a deep breath, then answers the hail.

"This is Outrageous Fortune, please respond. Repeat, this is Outrageous Fortune, outbound from Lison to jumpgate. Please respond."

Off the comm she mutters, "They probably outrun us and outgun us. If they start coming in, we'll use the jammer and go balls out for the gate. Sound good?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2009)

A drazi face appears on screen.

"I greet you, _Outrageous Fortune_. This is Zakind, if the _Voluga_. Quentin Tryce has offered me a considerable sum of money to kill you." Zakind grins, altough on a drazi the expression always looks more like an evil leer. "However, I'm not an unreasonable man. I know you've got a hold full of Q-40. I think perhaps if you gave it all to me, you'd outbid Quentin Tryce."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 26, 2009)

Sarhat actually smirks at Kevin's comment and answers in minbari. "To be precise, it didn't work too well for _your_ people. And this time, I'm actually doing it for a threat."

Seeing the Drazi threatening them he turns to Ash. "I think your plan was good enough, shall we do that?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

"Zakind, please standby for a moment. I will convey your generous offer to the captain," Ash replied...then clicked the comm off and looked at the others.

"Suggestions? One option is just to give him the cargo. I mean...it was only a cover story to start with."

(Doc, what's the tactical situation? Are they between us and the jumpgate? Do we have any info on their ship's capabilities? Can telepathy be used via indirect observation, like a video communication signal?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 26, 2009)

OOC:

Zakind's ship is behind, about 30 degrees to port and 30 degrees above, relative. In theory, you could run before them and get to the jumpgate first.

Assuming this is pretty much a standard Sunhawk, their weapons are only close range, the same as yours. However, Fortune has but a single particle beam (turret mounted, so usable in any arc) which will barely tickle the armour of a Sunhawk. However, the Minbari jamming suite ought to prevent them from getting a sensor lock and thus make it much harder for them to target you. 

Telepathy can't be used via a direct link.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2009)

ooc: do we actually have the cargo? I don't remember if this was only a cover story and an sensor trick.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC: You do have the cargo, roughly 20,000 credits worth of Q-40. It was a cover story, but the deal was real as the ISA can always use more Q40.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2009)

"The other option," she prods, "Is to make a run for it. With the jamming suite on we have a good chance of it, I think. It'd be nice to keep our ace in the hole in the hole a bit longer...but lets face it, this is a pretty isolated event in the middle of nowhere. Probably won't spread far."

"Personally, I think we should make a run for it. I hate caving in...and there's nothing to stop him from taking the cargo and then still killing us."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 29, 2009)

"I agree. Let us run. If he catches us within range, we will use the jammer."

With that said, Sarhat pushes a few buttons and hits the thrust, trying to outrun the Sunhawk to the gate.

"Kevin, be ready with the gun. Ashley, keep an eye on the sensors and be ready to engage the jammer when they get too close."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2009)

The trick in evading your enemy, as Sarhat has been taught, is to ramp up to full thrust gradually, so that it only becomes apparent that you are trying to escape once it becomes too late for your enemy to act.

Estimated time to reach the jump gate, about 10 minutes, and these creep by as the _Fortune_ gradually edges away from the Sunhawk. Even Raive looke nervous, although he tries to hide it.

"Hey, listen. You people get me killed, I'm going to be seriously pissed, yeah?" he says.

The Sunhawk has spotted the ruse as you slip out of sensor range. Gunning her engines, Zakind's ship edges in closer, moving back into sensor range, closing in gradually. Sarhat goes all out, maximising thrust for the _Fortune_, but the Sunhawk, a military vessel, is the faster ship. With the jump gate almost in range, the Sunhawk begins locking its weapons onto the _Fortune_.

Ashley switches on the Minbari stealth computer. Sarhat engages the jump gate sequence. The Sunhawk manages to get weapon lock. As the blue vortex into hyperspace spirals into life before you, the Sunhawk launches a barrage of particle weapons - beams, blasters and cutters. All miss, as the _Fortune_ drops down the tunnel into hyperspace and the jump point closes behind it.

A few nervous minutes pass until it becomes apparent that Zakind isn't going to follow you through the jump gate.

Somehow, you have managed to escape the Lison system with your hides intact.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Okay, I figured six space combat rounds to the jump gate, first of opposing Operations (pilot) rolls to get away.

Round 1 : Sarhat 25, Zakind 13. Pull out of sensor range.
Round 2L Sarhat 23, Zakind 11. Pull further ahead.
Round 3: Sarhat 16, Zakind 18. Sunhawk closes.
Round 4: Sarhat 12, Zakind 26. Back to sensor range.
Round 5: Sarhat 13, Zakind 26. Close to long range.
Sunhawk also tries to lock weapons on target. DC with Minbari suite engaged is 22, which is exactly what they got. Any attacks gain targeting computer bonus.
Final round (at the jump gate): Sarhat 14, Zakind 18. Sunhawk closes to Close range.
Sarhat activates jump gate (Systems Operation DC 5).
Sunhawk fires all weapons against a Defence Value of 22. All three attacks miss.

So, there doesn't seem to be sign of any further pursuit. I'll give you a chance for any reaction posts, and if there's anything else you want to do bfore heading to the rendezvous point, then I'll post a denouement for this adventure in a few days time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

Ashley checks the scanners for a second, but when she's satisfied the ship won't be following them into jumpspace, she relaxes into her chair...almost to the point of sliding out.

"That was as close as I ever want to get," she mutters. "When they locked on through the jammer, I thought we were finished."

She gives Sarhat a weak, tired smile. "That was some pretty amazing flying there. Saved all our skins."


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2009)

"I'm amazed this human vessel was capable of following my reflexes but thank you." Sarhat replies to Ash.

He relaxes as he sets the ship to follow the beacon to Abbai. For the first time since the fight Sarhat actually grimaces. "Now that we're on our way, would you take a look at my shoulder?" He says to Vurk and points at the cindered hole in his jacket that show the ppg burn.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2009)

*Denouement*

A few days later, the Fortune is docked at Renashaa Transfer Station in Abbai-space. The clean, white, brightly lit and quiet corridors contrast sharply to the packed grime of Tribon.

You are met by the crew of Whitestar 96, captained by a Minbari ranger called Linnmer, where Raive is taken to be debriefed. Sethyk is tended in the Abbai med-labs, recovering slowly from his injuries. Sarhat and Kevin are alos almost recovered from their wounds incurred in the mission.

"I've got your new orders," says Linnmer to Sarhat. "As well as a possible change in personnel, there is someone on this station that Dr. Franklin is very interested in. It seems this individual has shown incredible resilience to disease, and has promised to help Dr. Franklin in his research, in exchange for some kind of.. cultural favour." 

He turns to the door as it slides open. An abbai enters, accompanied by another alien. An alien whose race was supposed to have been wiped out by a virulent plague in 2259. A markab.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sarhat bows slightly to the Ranger and greets him. "Shak-Na. We will continue to serve." He looks on as the strange alien walks in and wonders about this "cultural favour".

"Before going on, I had a favour to ask." He says to Linnmer. "As a Minbari you certainly understand my disdain for these plasma weapons. If your ship has a stock of Minbari pistols, I would like to requisition one as this would benefit the mission."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Ashley is surprised for a moment, but quickly recovers and steps forward to meet the markab.

"Hello there. I'm Ashley Logan. It's good to meet you. Thanks very much for agreeing to this."

She glances at Linnmer. "Whatever 'this' is," she directs at the Minbari, just pointedly enough to remind him that Sarhat isn't the only person in the room.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2009)

OOC:

Pausing the action for the moment to see if Leif gets his character sorted, as now is a good time for a change in personnel.

Plus a bump after the outage.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

*Episode Two: The Art of Survival*

Renashaa Transfer Station, Abbai Space.

"Ranger Cole is being transferred," Linmer had said. "We have a replacement for him, a human volunteer. This is Kirth Warren, assigned from Earthforce. Ms. Maupassant has deemed his skillsket to be suitable for your needs." The religious caste Minbari gave a slight inclination of his head as the newcomer stepped forwards.

[OOC: Leif, chance for you to introduce your character].

Later, a small group convenes in a conference room near Renashaa Station's main medlab. Present are Sarhat, Ashley Logan, Vurk, Kirth Warren, Linmer and two others. An abbai medic and the markab known as Cheshana.

"Ms. Logan," says the markab. "You ask what this is I ask. I tell you. My people are dead, almost all of them. A small some of us survive. We remember those gone, we build shrine to them when we find place where our people are been."

"One ship of my people, the _Lashaiaj_, is lost for long time. It miss transfer jump when, we think, crew die of ... _drafa_." The markab has difficulty bringing himself to say the name of the plague that wiped out his people. "Now I find it. On board ship is great religious leader, have with him important holy relic. I need ship to find our ship and get relic, to put in shrine of memory." He turns to Linmer.

"President Sheridan declared any Markab ruin or derelict to be a protected site. Any interference is illegal. Now, we have a legal problem here. We can't simply pick the ship up due to ISA law, and to do so would require permission from the markab government, which doesn't exist any more. Cheshana here  can grant us permission to board the _Lashaiaj_ under his supervision, but we will have to leave the ship where it lies."

The abbai speaks up. "There are striking similarities between drafa and the disease that affects your people, and there is a possibility that drafa was engineered by the Shadows as well. Cheshana here has natural resistance and has volunteered to let us study him, in return for this assistance."

"I do not want to see your people die," says Cheshana. "But you must understand, this is very important to what is left of my people. Many think your disease is because you are immoral. _I_ know your people do much to help many races, but they ask this favour of you to test."

The abbai medic turns to Vurk. "Dr. Vurk, your species are known to be susceptible to drafa, so I have managed to procure enough doses of Franklin's Serum to help boost your...um... chlorocyte levels enough to help you withstand the disease, since there is a risk of exposure."

"Any questions?" asks Linmer.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Jumped a little from the last few posts.

Sarhat is granted a Minbari laser for use.

From the previous adventure, Sethyk is recovering in the station medlab. The Q40 has been loaded on board Whitestar 96, as have Raive Timogen and Kevin Cole for debriefing. Linmer also requests that the Shadow tech item be handed over for further study.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2009)

*Introduction of Kirth Warren*

Kirth has an extremely unassuming appearance.  He is dressed in an oil-stained tech/mechanic's coverall with a glittering Earthforce insignia on the left breast.  (The oil stains miraculously seem to be allergic to the portion of his coverall that bears the insignia.)  He wears a moderately-sized satchel over his shoulder, presumably containing his tools.  He looks as if he's been awake for several days straight, and he is sporting what looks to be three days' growth of beard in support of that.  He briefly and half-heartedly salutes the officers present.  "Kirth Warren's the name.  Happy to be on the team.  If anyone has anything that needs fixing, just leave it on top of the pile and I'll get to it when I get to it."


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

[Back to the action at hand....]

"Yeah, I have a question. [OOC:  Kirth pauses significantly.] Sir.  Um, what precautions are planned to see that _we_ don't contract this disease?  Presumably, the ship's entire crew succumbed to it, so I'm thinking that all of the atmosphere and 99% of the surfaces in the crew compartment are fully contaminated.  While I'm sure that we all want to improve relations with the Minbari, I'm equally sure that we don't want to sacrifice ourselves in the process.  While I understand that this is a disease of another race or species, it is apparently quite similar to an affliction of humans and who knows whether it could easily make the jump from one race to another?"

[sblock=prickly bast***, isn't he?]Yeah, that's right, Kirth has a +1 mod for charisma.  Hard to believe isn't it?  It may take me a little while to find Kirth's 'voice', but what I'm going for now is the Engineer from "The Hunt for Red Oktober," if anyone remembers him, except that Kirth isn't a chain-smoker.  Gets along famously with the crew and the Captain depite (or, perhaps, because of) his irreverent nature, keeps to himself, mostly, and doesn't stand on ceremony at all.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2009)

Sarhat stood there silently, listening to the briefing and considering the mission. Boarding a derelict ship, possibly exposing themselves to a deadly virus. Sounded dangerous but he was ready to serve.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

The abbai doctor nods her head in understanding.

"Well, Mr. Warren. First of all, it does not seem that _drafa_ affects humans or minbari. The disease has been present on, for example, Babylon 5 station for over seven years now with no other races beyond the pak'ma'ra being affected. It is known only to strike races who synthesise neurotransmitters in circulating cells, not, as the case of all our species, with the exception of Dr. Vurk, within the nerve cells themselves. 

"However, I appreciate your caution. We will give you all a full medical check before and after your return, in addition we have some isolation suits available for you to use. Since we have had little time to prepare," she glances at Linmer and rubs her crest, "they will have to be of Abbai design. They will fit you, but you may find them, um, a little tight."


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth gives the doctor's assurance a curt nod, but his downcast eyes and grim expression suggest that he is not totally comfortable with these precautions (or lack thereof).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

Ashley absorbs that information, and nods. "All right, if that's the deal, that's the deal."

She focuses on the alien they're proposing to help.

"Anything on that ship we should know about? Automatic defenses?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Yes, good question, Ashley!  I am also interested to know the present status of the ship's weaponry.  I assume the turret is in working order?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 12, 2009)

Cheshana looks down at the ground, then back up at Ashley and Kirth.

"My people use not offensive weapons. The ship have interceptors, but if you fire not on it, you are safe, if they work until," he says. He pauses. "This is passenger ship, have three sections that rotate around central core. Maybe still rotate, I not know. Central core have main engine, boat bay, central corridor and bridge. May need dock on outer hull and use emergency airlock, if you ship have docking collar [ooc: it does]. Or use EVA suit and go into boat bay, unless your ship have shuttlecraft [ooc: it doesn't]. Have schematics, can show you if you wait short while." He pats an Abbai-made portable computer hanging at his waist.


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Perhaps there are members of our team who relish EVA.  If so, and they have a desire to engage in that activity here, then I give them my full support.  However, personally, I would suggest that we make use of the docking collar and do what is necessary to gain access to the ship in that way.  Do you know whether any of the ship's systems are still operational, like life support, gravity, etc., or will we  be forced to enter the ship in EVA gear, even if we are able to avoid actual EVA?"

Kirth eyes Cheshana's portable computer with great envy and almost starts drooling.  Almost. _"Oh, the mischief I could make with one of those,"_ he thinks.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2009)

Cheshana makes an open palmed gesture which seems to be the equivalent of a shrug.

"We know these things when we scan from your ship," he says. "It is ten _shaioy'sa,_ about nine Earth year since ship lost. Ship have fusion power, should work still."


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Very well, Ceshana," says Kirth, and gesturing at the portable computer he continues, "How many different kinds of solitaire can you play on that thing?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheshana looks puzzled.

"Soli...?" he asks, turning to the abbai for help.

"It's a human passtime," she says. "Used to absorb excess processing power on their computers."

"Ah," says Cheshana. "I not have that. But I have full copy of Five Hundred Sacred Scrolls for read. Perhaps you like read? Very enlighten," he adds.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Yes, Ceshana, I would like that very much," agrees Kirth, thinking that some xeno-culture would be a small price to pay for the opportunity to fondle and grope a machine like that one, at least for a short while.

[sblock=]







			
				Dr. Si said:
			
		

> "It's a human passtime," she says. "Used to absorb excess processing power on their computers."



  Here it is almost 3 hours after this post was made, and I'm still laughing uncontrollably![/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2009)

"Alright," Ashley says, "Obviously we'll do it. We can work out the logistics and the details on the way."

She rubs her forehead. "Is there anything else to discuss? I mean, I don't want to jinx it, but from what I'm hearing this should be pretty easy. We get there, we recover the relic, we put it in the shrine...and done. According to plan, at least."

"Right?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Sounds right to me, but, ah, you know, things seldom go as smoothly as they are planned.  This is a hallmark of every military or covert operation with which I've ever been involved.  Surely it's not just me?  At least, we'd better hope so!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 17, 2009)

A handsome young Centari sits at the bar chatting up some darling little thing, occasionally sipping a drink that someone else bought for him. The girl goes to powder her nose and as Croft watches her slender form head away he thinks to himself, _"Wasn't there something I was supposed to be doing? Hmm I'm it'll come to me..."_ Another drink arrives and thanks the buyer with a nod.


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Say, um, Ceshana, is there anything we should know about this artifact before we start this job?  Like are we forbidden to touch it or anything?  Is it radioactive or harmful to humans in any way?  Will it be under heavy guard?  Will we have to sneak in and steal it out from under the noses of a big army?  You know, just minor details like that are what we need to know.  Thought you might have forgotten a few of them....  This sort of thing may have a noticeable effect upon our final price for this ... project."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 18, 2009)

Croft:

An abbai female hustles into the bar. She's carrying a datapad under one arm and looks annoyed.

"Master Callo!" she says, her voice cutting across Croft's brain like a knife. "The people from the ISA are here, the one's you are _supposed_ to be meeting _right this moment_!"

She waits, tapping her fingers on the datapad.

Kirth:
Cheshana looks confused again, but recovers quickly.

"It just a ... " he hunts for the right word in English "necklace. Amulet. Not dangerous, perhaps kept in safe place as worth valuable money for gems. Ship die of plague many year ago, no army to guard, and my people not violent people, would not attack if still alive." He looks down for a long pause, then looks up at Kirth with sadness in his face. "Not forbidden for outsiders to touch," he adds.


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Ok, Cheshana, thank you.  Just one more question -- is the necklace believed or considered to be under a curse of some kind?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2009)

Ashley snorts.

"Yeah. I'm sure holy relics are often considered cursed," she points out sarcastically. "Not to mention, so what if they think it's cursed?" 

She raises her eyebrows in mock surprise. "Do you believe in curses?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Centari lazily looks over at the abbai with a dreamy smile and nods. He gets up shooting a fanged grin and a wink to the bartender, closing with the impatient abbai girl while thinking to himself, _"A night with me will put her priorities in order..."_ He smiles at her and gestures to the door with a courtly sweep of his hand. "After you beautiful." As he leaves, Several of the patrons seem to wake from a dream and are slightly confused for a while as to where so much of their money had gone (from buying the youth drinks).

OOC - Does the group know I'm coming, or is it a surprise?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 18, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> OOC - Does the group know I'm coming, or is it a surprise?




In character, no they're not expecting you.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 18, 2009)

OOC - just like any government organization  keep the pertinent information out of the hands that it directly pertains to.

Croft keeps pace next to the Nervous little Abbai girl. "So what was this deal about again?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*



Shayuri said:


> Ashley snorts.
> 
> "Yeah. I'm sure holy relics are often considered cursed," she points out sarcastically. "Not to mention, so what if they think it's cursed?"
> 
> She raises her eyebrows in mock surprise. "Do you believe in curses?"



Kirth rolls his eyes and give Ashley a longsuffering smile.  "Please note carefully that I said, '_considered cursed._'  In lower-tech cultures, advanced science may be perceived to be magical.  But I guess you think that everyone in the universe should know everything that you know?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2009)

Croft:

The abbai gives Croft a look to freeze his tentistacles off. 

"They don't tell me," she says. "Something important for the ISA."

Others:

Cheshana steps in between Kirth and Ashley before a full-blown argument can develop.

"My people all die because they believe in the Curse of Drafa," he says sadly. "_I_ know it is sickness caused by microscopic life, but many your people also think your Earth disease is curse from gods. It made by alien race many think as gods, so perhaps people not so wrong. Perhaps Curse of Drafa also made by god-aliens." He steps back out of the way and bows his head. "I do not believe in curses. And my people not think amulet cursed."

Just then, an abbai enters with a young Centauri male.

"Master Callo has decided to drag himself away from the bar to join us," she says frostily, with a nod towards Linnmer.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth is startled by Ceshana's move to diffuse the situation, since he meant no hostility by his words.  Still, he supposed that an outsider could interpret the exchange in that way. At the first opportunity when he can do so without being observed by anyone else, Kirth gives Ashley a surreptitious wink.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2009)

Ash shrugs and looks over at the Centauri.

"Callo. I'm Ashley. Ashley Logan. Good to meet you."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 19, 2009)

Croft give the human a long once over before meeting her gaze with his own. "A pleasure I hope, Miss Logan was it?" He gives the other two a glance as well before addressing everyone. "My name is Croft of the trading house Callo. I guess the ISA brought me in because you're looking for some older artifacts? Despite my age I can assure you I am something of an expert in that field."


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

To Croft, Kirth says, "Greetings, Sir Centauri.  I trust that we are looking forward to an enlightening and profitable expedition."  And Kirth also now sees the Minbari group member for his first time.  He subtily gives Sarhat the once-over, even as Croft gives Kirth the once-over!


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 19, 2009)

Sarhat couldn't believe it. First humans and a pak'ma'ra... Then more humans and now a centauri. This group was more of a team of lurkers than a specialised tactical squad he was expecting from Satai's words. Well, it was important for ISA and Shakat had personally requested his presense. Sarhat would do his duty.

The young minbari on the back nodded at the centauri. "Sarhat, pilot and warrior. I hope you prove yourself valuable."


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Speaking of 'value,' are we in some sort of competition against each other for berths on your ship?  Or are there any other examination procedures that we should be aware of?"   Kirth wasn't sure that he liked the Minbari's attitude, but he knew very well the temperamental nature of the average hotshot pilot, and so he was prepared to offer up any ego-stroking that might be required.  And, he hoped to diffuse the situation somewhat by drawing some attention away from the Centauri.  And anyway, Kirth expected that it took all of the Centauri's effort and attention just to maintain that freakish hairdo, so he felt that any help he could offer might be appreciated.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 23, 2009)

"Even the smallest of trading vessels has room for several dozen crew and passengers, so I wouldn't worry about space too much..except the part outside the ship." Croft adds with a wry smile. "So they tell me you've found something you might need me to take a look at?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2009)

Ashley glanced at Linmer, then nodded at Croft. She decided to stay out of the 'compete for beds' conversation. 

"If you're an expert in xenotech, then we could definitely use you. We found an artifact that was made by Shadows. We need to know what it's supposed to do."

(OOC - I don't think Ash has it at the moment...she surrendered it to Linmer, I believe...)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Crofts eyes widen for a moment, making him look even younger than he is, as Ashley mentions shadow tech. "I am something of an authority on that subject. Or as much of one as someone who wasn't involved in any of that business could be. Luckily I was only 9 at the time, so nobody sane can accuse me of consorting with the shadows. They just left so many of their toys laying about the galaxy when they left, that I've been able to learn quite a bit about them since then."


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Well, then, this sounds like it's right up your street, Croft.  All I know about shadows is that if your light is bright enough you don't have to worry much about them . . .. . . oh, I see, you must have meant the _CAPITAL_ "S" kind of Shadows -- same thing applies really -- not my field at all."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 24, 2009)

Linmer gives a slight bow, and brings out the shielded box that currently houses the Shadowtech item, placing it on the table of the conference room.

"For your imminent mission with Cheshana, your skills in this area will probably not be needed, we hope," he says to Croft. "However, there are other concerns here. What you are about to see is strictly classified. No-one outside of this room must know of it." He opens the box to reveal what looks like a dead beetle. A fist-sized, rounded chunk of black glossy material. Croft and Ashley immediately get a vague sense of unease. Cheshana mutters something and makes what is probably a protective or religious gesture, stepping away.

"This was found by an oxygen runner on the surface of Lison," says Linmer, 

[sblock=Croft]
This obviously uses Shadow technology, but it is probably not Shadow made. It looks more like a fusion of Shadowtech with a lower level of advancement, although whether very new or very old you can't tell without much more study.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Why, that doesn't look so menacing.  I've seen bigger bugs than that splattered across the windscreen of my airship back home."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 25, 2009)

Croft shrugs, "And bugs much smaller have wiped out entire civilizations too...lets take a closer look." He breaks out a jewelers loop from some unseen pocket in his vest, and screws into his eye. From somewhere else he produce a tiny probing tool. Knowledge checks: Shadow Tech=23, Engineering=19


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

"I'm no expert," Ashley says quietly, "but shouldn't you be doing that in an isolated room or something?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2009)

At Ashley's words, Linmer and the two abbai take a step backwards away from Croft. Cheshana has already put himself as far as he can from the Centauri with the Shadowtech.

[Sblock=Croft]
As you initially guessed, this is Shadowtech grafted onto a lower tech item. You don't recognise the origins of the lower tech - to do so would require longer research - but it seems less advanced than, say, Centauri or Minbari. 

The item itself is inert, something like an insect in structure complete with legs and sharp "jaws". It also seems to possess a mechanism for producing an electrical spark from the rear end.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 29, 2009)

A chesher grin spreads across the young Centari's face as he catches the apprehensive retreat of the observers. "These could cause quite a bit of damage if they got into a sensitive area of electrical systems or into the fuel pods. A single spark is all that's needed in the ships of several races."


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth is not impressed.  He folds his arms and sighs, checking his watch every now and again.  "If it were really _that_ dangerous, I doubt whether they would be carrying out this operation in such a place as this, as you have observed, Ashley.  Most centauri that I know anything about might sometimes be careless, but seldom, if ever, with their own skins.  Now when _he_ leaves," here Kirth indicates the cetauri, "I'm right on his heels and you'd better be as well."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Centari sounds very scientific as he drones on about what he has learned about the hybrid technology. "...Well this is just one, and its non-operational right now. I would think that anyone who wanted to use them in some sort of attack would use swarms of them."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2009)

"The point is," Ashley said, trying to stay focused, "what is this thing, and why was it on a planet with no known connections to the Shadows?"


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

"I do not think it matters to us." Sarhat answers to Ashley. "We can let the scientists figure that out and consentrate on the mission at hand ourself."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 8, 2009)

Croft takes the loupe out of his eye and puts away the tiny probe. "Well I'm sure the Shadows had far more allies than just those that are known to the general population. I've seen several items like this where lower tech civilizations find or are given technology far beyond there own, and try to integrate it with there own.

So what kind of artifacts are you looking for now? Any kind of technology similar to this could be very dangerous to...even be in proximity too, if you don't know what you're doing. You might want to consider finding an expert to take with you."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

"I...sort of thought that's why you were here," Ash points out, giving Linmer a questioning look.

"Maybe I should shut up now before I start making debits that my bank's not going to cash."


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth flicks the ashes from his cigarette and looks as if he is about to speak.  He wisely thinks better of it, takes another drag on his cigarette, and looks very thoughtful.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2009)

Linmer gives a small bow to Ashley.

"It was... decided that Mr. Callo would be a valuable addition to your crew, given your experiences on Lison," he says. He turns to Croft. "As I trust you were informed, these people are searching for alien technology that may help with the bio-engineered plague affecting Earth. Specifically, in this sector of space, Tal-Kona'Sha technology.

"However, their current mission is a simple search and retrieval job from a derelict Markab vessel. Your expertise in ancient technology is unlikely to be required, but perhaps your other talents might? And, with Mr. Warren joining the crew it will be a good opportunity for you all to experience working as a team."

He gives the slightest of smiles - almost warm and friendly for a Minbari.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth gives Linmer a subtle nod and slight smile for the acknowledgement.  "I'll do my part to keep our gear functional.  Let's hope that we have no need for a gunner!"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2009)

"Yeah, well, the Fortune's not a battleship," Ashley says. "If there's need for a gunner, you can bet it'll probably be for covering fire as we get the hell out."

"All right, we know where we're going, we know what we're doing...anything else anyone wants to add before we adjourn?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 18, 2009)

"Ah yes, I had forgotten that part. I have been at the bar for several hours." The young Centari nods his head to himself and starts tapping out a message on his communicator then pauses. "Which dock is the ship at so I can have my things brought round?" After getting the answer he finishes typing in the instructions and gives a slight bow to the others. "Are there any other preparations that need to be made then before we are off?"

OOC - sorry for the delay, my mother's been in and out of the hospital with cancer treatment.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth, duly chastized, remains silently ready for action.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2009)

*Fendamir Transfer Point, aboard the Outrageous Fortune, two days later*...

The _Fortune _drops out of the gate back into normal space after a couple of days in hyperspace. Cheshana has been quiet for the past day, after some initial conversation with Kirth about the Abbai datapad. It seems that Cheshana is an engineer, so the two men enjoy a bit of technical discussion before a sombre mood overtakes the Markab.

Fendamir was a transfer point, one of the many laborious real-space stages that commercial vessels have to take to travel the galaxy. There was once a refuelling depot set up by the Drazi but this was destroyed during the Shadow War. The Drazi government never saw fit to replace Fendamir Station and the system is now something of an abandoned backwater. Cheshana tells you that the Markab ship, the _Lashaiaj_, was heading here many years ago, a year before the Shadow War broke out openly, when it was last seen. He gives you a selection of calculated trajectories that the ship may have taken had it dropped into realspace out of control.

A vast blue gas giant hangs "over" your view, once the source of hydrogen fuel for the destroyed Fendamir Station. Now it provides intermittent interference to sensors and communications, and a slight but inexorable gravity well that Sarhat has to constantly compensate for. 

Finally, after some hours of searching, you find something caught in a distant orbit of the gas giant, its sensor silhouette suggests that it is not a piece of debris from Fendamir.

Cheshana does some calculation on his hand-held computer. 

"That's it," he says grimly.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Oh, just great.  Here at last, are we?  Now what?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2009)

"We set an intercept course, dock, and board," Ashley replies, directing the comments to Sarhat as well. "Then we'll see what we've got."


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Sounds just lovely.  Tell you what -- how about if I remain here and keep the 'homefires' burning on the _'Fortune'_?"


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 23, 2009)

Sarhat nod at Ashley's "plan". "I was just about to propose a direct approach." The minbari answers.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2009)

As you have already seen from Cheshana's schematics, the Markab vessel is a dart-shaped vessel with a three-fold radial symmetry.

The central portion is roughly cylindrical, a zero-gravity section with the bridge at one end and engineering at the other. A shuttle bay is located underneath the bridge at the nose (too small for the _Fortune_ to dock), and there is a maintainance/emergency airlock at the rear, between the forward thrust engines.

Rotating around this section are three equally-spaced identical passenger sections, wide near the stern tapering to stubby point at the bow (where each section has a viewing and relaxation lounge). These are the main areas of the ship, mostly passenger berths but also crew quarters, galley and (being Markab), prayer rooms.

Each of these sections has an access hatch on the outside, for space-borne docking.

Sarhat carefully guides the _Fortune_ towards one of these, until your ship is resting belly-down on the side of one of these sections, and a docking collar can be extended to the _Lashaiaj_. In doing so, Sarhat bumps the Markab vessel into a slightly lower orbit of the gas giant, although Kirth calculates that it is still stable for another 30-40 years.

OOC: Hopefully you get the idea of the ship. It's meant to look like the one in Confessions and Lamentations, couldn't find a good image of it:







BTW,  Sarhat and Ashley need to be updated to 2nd level.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 23, 2009)

Croft watches out the window as the the nearly derelict ship he was currently on docks with the derelict ship in orbit of the gas giant. He was glad that nobody he knew could see him this piece of human trash. He wondered what the situation might be on the other ship as the hull reverberated with the metal-on-metal contact of the docking clamps. He heads down toward the docking area.

[sblock=actions]reaching out with a _'surface scan_' and _'sense telepathy'_ toward the Markab vessel. (100ft in)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2009)

[sblock=Croft]
Reaching out with his mind, Croft can feels the, for want of a better phrase, psychic impressions of the ship. There is a ripple in the mindscape, characteristic of the fading imprint of telepathic ability.

This imprint is left when somebody uses telepathy. It tends to fade quickly, taking longer for more powerful telepaths. That there should still be an imprint on a ship supposedly dead for 7 years suggests that either incredibly powerful telepathy was used (more powerful than anything known to the younger races), or that, at least up until a few days ago, there is/was somebody alive on board with telepathic abilities.

OOC: Surface Scan needs a specific target to work, and can't be used through the hull of two spaceships. You got enough of the psychic pattern to be able to recognise the mind if you met it again. 
Telepathy check 16+9=25
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 5, 2009)

Sarhat carefully latches the docking collar and when he is certain the ships are secured together he gets up from his seat. Checking his pistol and Denn'bok he nods to the others. "Ready?"

[sblock=OOC]Oh bummer. I thought I had already updated Sarhat. I'm quite sure I did. Probably forgot to post it though [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"No.  Does that make any difference?"

Kirth checks to see that his sidearm is with him and ready to go.  Putting his hand into an empty holster, he grimaces and says, "Damn!"

[sblock=Dr. Si, Sir?]I fully intended to get Kirth a sidearm of some variety, preferably some energy variety.  However, I neglected to complete my equipment-buying task.   So I find myself with a very gadget-poor tech! Oh, well, live and learn.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 6, 2009)

Croft zips up his flak jacket with one hand as he checks his PPG's tab with his other before holstering the sidearm. He grins sheepishly if anyone shoots him a look. "Better safe, and all that... right? Am I going to be needing my translator for this one, or do you have this covered beautiful?" He cocks an eyebrow suggestively at the telepath and winks. His bit safely stowed in his vest pocket for easy access, he thinks he's as prepared as he can be for whatever might face them on the other side of the bulkhead door.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Leif]
The Fortune has a supply of PPGs (not the Earthforce Auricons, the lesser variety) for all crewmembers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Is Ashley aware that Croft is a telepath? Additionally, and this can be discussed in the OOC thread, it would be useful for me to know what sorts of actions can be done at significant (ship to ship) range via telepathy for future reference.  Oh, and is telepathic contact language-dependent?[/sblock]

Ashley gives Croft a thin smile and moves her arm to show a small shoulder holster tucked underneath it.

"Preaching to the converted."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Shayuri]
Seeing as most of the B5 rules are open content I think I'd be legally safe posting the telepathy rules whole-cloth somewhere. When I've time!  Otherwise, I'll check on those queries and get back to you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Telepathy isn't so much language dependant as species dependant. Without a special feat a character gets a -4 to telepathically interact with another species. 

And on another note Croft was speaking from a diplomatic standpoint as opposed to a firepower one  don't want to step on toes role assignment wise.[/sblock]Croft almost starts to roll his eyes, then gestures to the translator hanging from his belt to the ships spokesperson. "Was the ability to speak Markab among your many talents my fair lady?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2009)

OOC: You know you've got a Markab on board, don't you?


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*



Dr Simon said:


> [SBLOCK=Leif]
> The Fortune has a supply of PPGs (not the Earthforce Auricons, the lesser variety) for all crewmembers.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Dr. Si]Thanks for the tip! [/sblock]
"I seem to be short a weapon or two.  Anyone object to me getting one from the ship's locker?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2009)

"Be my guest," Ash replies to Kirth. "That's what it's there for."

She looks back at Croft.

"I figured I'd leave the Markab speaking to the Markab we're bringing with us," she answers. "Other than that, I think I've got it."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 6, 2009)

Croft leans against the bulkhead like he completely forgot what they were talking about, and lets out a silent yawn while waiting for the hatch to open.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheshana gives what looks like an awkward thumbs up gesture and a grin - more of a grimace but like many of his race he is quite lantern-jawed and the expression is a difficult one for him.

Indicators on the airlock suggest that the Markab ship still contains breathable air. You check sidearms, and communicators. Vurk has elected to stay on board the Fortune and monitor you from afar. Although the synthesised voice from his translator carries no emotion, you suspect the pak'ma'ra may be frightened of exposure to a rare disease that his species can actually catch.

Now that the Fortune is docked with the rotating Markab ship it has become affected by the pseudo-gravity, so entry into the Lashaiaj is "up" from a local point of view. Inside the Markab airlock, lights still show that the ship has some power. Cheshana taps a few controls and nods thoughtfully. The inner door opens.

The air is flat and stale, but there is not the overpowering stink of decay that perhaps might be expected from a ship of the dead. Lighting is dim and the designs of the interior carry overtones of a temple. You climb up through the airlock hatch to stand beside it in a dead-end hallway. 

Suddenly, Ash and Croft are overcome with a massive burst of telepathic energy. They are mentally assailed by a dizzying blast of images, mostly nonsensical flashes that pass too quickly to be interpreted. All that is left is an almost-overwhelming sense of fear, of hunger, of loss and of loneliness.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Ashley and Croft currently have the _shaken_ condition.

The Fortune has EVA suits or breather masks for all crew, if you want to have taken any such precautions before boarding the Markab vessel. Let me know. If you have, ignore the comment about the scent of the air.

Kind of funny that After Earth and this game should both be going with the derelict ship idea, but as you may have noticed they aren't quite the same.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 7, 2009)

Croft clears his throat to cover the wince at the psychic assault. "Maybe we should have brought a couple crates of food with us as a sign of good faith? Who knows how long these ... people have been stuck out here? I'd be happy to go see to that if you guys think its a good idea."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheshana shakes his head.

"It was seven Earth years ago when Drafa struck my people down. Even if any survived the plague...." He leaves the statment hanging, perhaps not wanting to hope that anyone might still be alive.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2009)

Ashley yelps and reaches out blindly to grab onto the adjacent bulkhead as her knees wobble.

"Oh my god," she grits, cringing. "What IS that?! It's too strong...!"

Then whatever's afflicting her seems to pass. She leans against the wall though, drained.

"That was not a Markab," the telepath mutters, her eyes shut.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 8, 2009)

A quiet "ching" sound is all that can be heard from Sarhat as he extends his Denn'bok in reaction to Ashley's distress. After it becomes apparent nothing is threatening them afterall he puts the weapon away again and helps the human to her feets, showing unusual compassion for him.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Having filled his holster with a weapon from the ship's stores, Kirth was feeling bolder than he had felt for some time.  However, the putrid stench of the other vessel and the psycyic assault against Ashley and Croft seem to have quite taken the wind out of his sails again.  Strangely comforted by the presence of his weapon, but frustrated by the absence of a tangible target, Kirth says, "So now what do we do?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheshana taps at his datapad and holds up a deck plan of the ship. 

"We need to find talisman," he says. "My plan think was that we need find..." he searches for the right words, "...passenger manifest. We need find crew computer, middle section, I think."

OOC: Pics will be forthcoming once I copy my graphics package across to the new computer.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 9, 2009)

Croft turns to Cheshana. "Is there some form of traditional greeting among your people to indicate non-aggression? To let these people know we're friendly types as opposed to your standard loot and pillage pirate types?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2009)

"What people?" Ashley asks. "I thought the ship's crew was dead."

She frowns. "Still...that might explain that flood of emotions if they weren't..."


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*



Dr Simon said:


> Cheshana taps at his datapad and holds up a deck plan of the ship.
> 
> "We need to find talisman," he says. "My plan think was that we need find..." he searches for the right words, "...passenger manifest. We need find crew computer, middle section, I think."
> 
> OOC: Pics will be forthcoming once I copy my graphics package across to the new computer.



Kirth's ears perk up noticably at the mention of an investigation involving computers.  He audibly cracks his knuckles and wiggles his fingers in anticipation.  "Now, _there_ is something that I can help with!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 12, 2009)

"I..." Cheshana starts to say something, then pauses, evidently reconsidering. "If we meet other Markab, I will talk them," he says eventually. "But.. I think we not meet."

You leave the airlock access corridor through a series of iris valves and hatches; some overkill in security terms. You find yourselves in a corridor lined with stateroom doors. Forward, the corridor leads to another iris valve. Aft, it turns left. All is quiet except for a faint hum of power. Lighting is dim, but apparently still functioning as normal.

"There is access to central portion, here, near engineering," says Cheshana pointing to the map. "Or here, near front of ship. Which way you think?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"I have, admittedly, absolutely no prior knowledge of Markab ship architecture, but I must say that if the design were up to me, I would place the computer in the more centrally-located, well-protected position."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 12, 2009)

Croft looks at the row of doors between them and the hatch. "If there are dead and dying people on this ship, we may want to air on the side of caution and check these out before leaving them behind us."


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"You first, Croft.  We're right behind you.  Really."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 13, 2009)

Croft shrugs as he draws his EF-7 And takes up a position next to the first door. He glances at Ashley and does something completely unexpected, into her mind comes a few words come from the young Centari.[sblock=@ Ashley]Message =14- You know that whatever sent that pulse is on this ship, right?[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Croft listens at the door for any kind of sound from the other side of the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2009)

Ashley narrows her eyes at Croft, then looks away with a noise between a 'harumph' and a resigned sigh.

"The dead we don't have to worry about. If there's any Markab left alive, they probably won't be in any condition to hurt anyone. It's whatever else is here that has me worried."

[sblock=Croft]_We still don't know what it is though. One of us should try to contact it._[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 13, 2009)

Croft presses his ear to the stateroom door. The only sound is a faint electronic bleeping as Cheshana taps his datapad, then a series of creaks and clunks reverberate through the superstructure of the ship. Like an old-fashioned sailing ship, the Markab vessel seems to be groaning under strain. After emitting its protests, the ship is silent again.

[SBLOCK=Croft]
You can hear nothing clearly through the door. The stress sounds of the ship are amplified and all you can hear are eerie noises, possibly the sound of a heavy door slamming shut elsewhere in the ship, something that sounds like something being dragged. You can't sure if these are real or just wierd echoes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 13, 2009)

Croft opens the door a crack if able, using the bulkhead or the door itself as cover.

OOC - How do these doors open? Do they slide into the frame from the side or the cieling, do they swing open or accordian away?[sblock=OOC @ Sahyuri]I read up on locate mind, but unless you know the person you're scanning for, the telepathy check DC is insanely high.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2009)

Sarhat pulls his pistol takes a ready position next to the Centauri.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2009)

The door swings inward, against some pressure. The lock system is an electronic key-card type, of the kind where you just need to wave or place a keycard on a scanner plate next to the door. The door is not locked, however, and Croft notices that this door has been forced open previously.

Looking from the doorway, he sees a fairly typical mid-passage cabin. A stub of corridor leads in from the door with a door to bathroom to the right. Beyond the corridor it widens slightly to a stateroom with four bunks. The only light comes from the corridor.


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth puts his hand on his weapon, but does not draw it yet.  He will remain poised and ready to do so the moment a threat materializes, but he is more concerned at present that he not appear to be overtly hostile. (Hint, hint!)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Croft boots the door open while standing with his back to the wall if able.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2009)

The room is empty. The small bathroom, just about large enough for one person, is also empty. Decorated in the markabs' favourite autumnal shades or oranges, reds, browns and yellows, the bed clothes have been dragged onto the floor and small personal items suggest that this room was once occupied, but there is no sign of anyone now, alive or dead.

The lights in the corridor dim for a moment, then flicker back on again.

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
In the brief moment as the lights come back on, you think you see a pair of children standing in the corridor towards the front of the ship. Vaguely defined, but they look like humans, identical twin girls. Then the lights come back on and they have gone.
[/sblock]

OOC: I've begun adding the telepathy rules to the first post of the OOC thread. More disciplines yet to come but the basic rules are all up.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2009)

Ashley looks around as the lights dim and sighs.

"Great, just what we..."

Her voice trails off as she stares fixedly down the corridor towards the front of the ship when the lights come back on. She squints a little, and tilts her head slightly to one side.

Then she starts marching down the corridor with a resolute, maybe even defiant stride.

[sblock=Simon]Knowledge: Telepathy or equivalent check may be in order here...has Ash ever heard of telepathic 'echoes' or similar phenomena where telepathic impressions can exist without a living mind to create them?[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 16, 2009)

Croft exhaled a sigh of releif as they find the room empty. "Well that was anti-climatic. Lets move on shall we?" He starts to move to the next door when he notices Ash walking down the corridor on her own. "Did you see something Ash?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth watches Ashley's progress with some interest, but does not move himself.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2009)

Cheshana looks confused for a moment, then pulls at Kirth's sleeve.

"See here," he says, holding out his datapad. "Computer core, that way," he points to the front of the ship, in the direction Ashley is walking. "And above. We take this hatch, I think." He points to an access hatch on the schematic, further down the corridor. There is an iris door between where you are now and where this shows on his map.

[SBLOCK=Ashley]
Ashley reaches the area where she saw the twin girls, but senses and sees nothing peculiar here.

OOC: This ability is quite well known:

Psychometry
Power Required: 15
Range: Close
Action: Full round
Telepathy Check: DC 24
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
Strong emotions and traumatic events, as well as powerful energy discharges, can leave psychic impressions on physical objects. A telepath using psychometry can detect such impressions. This ability is unpredictable and the information gained from it is usually a mess of conflicting emotions, fragmentary memories and bizarre images. Psychometry can be used on a location or an object, although the best results come from having a significant item at the location it was imprinted on.
Psychic impressions tend to fade over time but at uncertain and unpredictable rates. Hyperspace has been known to preserve these telepathic echoes, leading to tales of ghost-haunted derelicts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2009)

Ashley stops and frowns. After a second she looks back and replies to Croft distractedly. "Thought I did. Could have been a trick of the light. Not sure."

After another moment of scowling around, she tries to open the iris.

[sblock=Simon]Requiring P15 means there's no humans that can use that power though, right? I recall P12 was the most you could roll. Is P15 even possible outside of Vorlon manipulation? If not, how is this power well known? If so...how? [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2009)

[sblock=Shayuri]
You can use an ability with a P-rating higher than yours by expending mental effort.

Find out how much you would need to raise your P-rating by, and either roll this number of d4s and suffer the resulting value in nonlethal damage, or take the straight value as lethal damage. If you have discipline focus in the associated discipline, you can roll d3s instead. You can only boost your P-rating by a maximum of +6

So, Ashley is P-11. In order to use a P-15 power she would need to either take 4d4 nonlethal damage or 4 lethal damage, or, since she has Discipline focus (sensing) (which this ability happens to be), 4d3 nonlethal damage. The highest rated power she could use is P-17.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*



Dr Simon said:


> Cheshana looks confused for a moment, then pulls at Kirth's sleeve.
> 
> "See here," he says, holding out his datapad. "Computer core, that way," he points to the front of the ship, in the direction Ashley is walking. "And above. We take this hatch, I think." He points to an access hatch on the schematic, further down the corridor. There is an iris door between where you are now and where this shows on his map.



"Excellent!" says Kirth, cracking his knuckles.  "Shall we, then?  Oh, after you, please!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2009)

Cheshana follows Ashley down the corridor, then excuses himself past her and examines the iris door. He turns back with a look of furstration on his face.

"Did not think of this," he says. "Security lockdown. Door need code to open."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2009)

"And you don't have the codes," Ashley finishes with a sigh. "Score one for planning ahead."

She looks back at the others. "Anyone  up for trying to hotwire an alien ship?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 23, 2009)

Choshana has the grace to look slightly embarrassed. "Can help with translate markab systems," he says.

OOC: i.e. Aid Another


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 23, 2009)

Croft raises an eyebrow. "At least one of you knows how to bypass security systems right?"


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Sarhat takes a look at the locking console. "I do have some experience..." He looks closer and points at few symbols and asks the markab to translate as he starts poking around.

OOC: Computer Use +7, Operations: Systems +8


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 26, 2009)

With a bit of help from Cheshana, Sarhat manages to get the iris door open. Beyond is a corridor much like the one you are currently in - more staterooms to either side.

As the aperture expands, the lights flicker againd, and go out. This time they don't come back on again, but emergency lighting sputters into life, filling the corridor with a warm red light.

Cheshana looks grim. "Reactor should still work," he muses. "Perhaps damage to power system somewhere. We hurry, I think!"

But before you can act...

[sblock=Ashley]
You are assailed by a sudden wave of panic, but this time you are able to get your own defences in place, and the sensation washes over you. From behind your mental fortress you are able to view the images and emotions without being forced to feel them: fear of the dark, coupled with a sense of panic, of suffocation and of hunger.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Croft]
You are assailed by a sudden wave of panic, but this time you are able to get your own defences in place, and the sensation washes over you. From behind your mental fortress you are able to view the images and emotions without being forced to feel them: fear of the dark, coupled with a sense of panic, of suffocation and of hunger.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kirth]
The darkness is suffocating you. Without the light you cannot breathe! You will suffocate and you will starve! You need light, quickly!
Then the feeling has gone, leaving you shaken and gasping for breath (although, in fact, you can breathe quite normally.
Kirth takes 1 point of non-lethal damage and is _shaken_.
On top of that, he hears something moving overhead. Or, thinks he does. You can't be sure if it was part of that wierd vision or not.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sarhat]
The darkness is suffocating you. Without the light you cannot breathe! You will suffocate and you will starve! You need light, quickly!
Then the feeling has gone, leaving you shaken and gasping for breath (although, in fact, you can breathe quite normally.
Sarhat takes 1 point of non-lethal damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Bloody hell, what was that," says Kirth as he instinctively recoils.  "No one told me that there were bats loose in this hulk!  And, um, incidentally, if we can find some kind of electronic or mechanical controls that we think pertain to the systems we wish to bypass, I'm certainly willing to tinker about a bit and see what I can override.  Just, please make sure that I don't fool around with life-support!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 28, 2009)

Croft is getting a bit miffed by these continued psionic attacks, especially since every power he knows requires line of sight. He Takes a long slow look around to see anything is hiding in air vents or in dark corners. "Something is watching us, and its really close by..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheshan looks about him nervously. "If I not man of science and still believe like my people, I say that Dark Angel of Drafa still walks ship," he says quietly. "It... it good thing I man of science."

You moving through the iris valve into the fore part of the Markab ship. Cheshana taps Kirth on the arm. 

"You have good idea, my friend." he looks around at the dim lighting. "I think strange ship power fail now when we come, after eight year." He indicates a computer access point  along the wall, the screen still active. "I help you, perhaps see if anything... anyone...change systems."

[sblock=Kirth]
Having had the most contact with Cheshana on the journey from Abbai space to the derelict, you sense that he is more unnerved by events than he is trying to let on. The whole thing about not believing in the Dark Angel sounds to you more like he is trying to convince himself.

Oh, and, should you wish to try what he suggests, Computer Use skill with Cheshana providing Aid.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Croft]
You can see no sign of a watcher, although it *is* quite dim lighting. Still, a Centauri should be well versed in expecting hidden assassins. You feel sure that you haven't missed anywhere. Probably.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2009)

"It feels like telepathy to me," Ashley mutters. "My mental defenses held it off that time. But the power of the images, and the fact that there's no one actually here to project them..." 

She shakes her head. "It almost seems like telepathic 'echoes' of the past, but that's usually really hard to tune into. Only the strongest telepaths can even try. To have it happen like this, even to non-telepaths, I don't even know where to start theorizing."


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth puts an arm on Ceshana's shoulders and says, "Yes, you're a man of Great Science.  But, uh, tell you what, we'll keep an eye out for Dark Angels, of Drafa or anywhere else, just in case."  Kirth cracks his knuckles, wiggles his fingers luxuriantly, and gets ready to do some computer work.  "Now!  Let's see what we can do here...."

Kirth's computer use skill check, with +2 for Ceshana's aid. (1d20+9+2=14)

"Hmmm, I don't think that's quite the result we were going for."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 1, 2009)

Croft will try to grab anyone the that tries to run screaming down the hallway from the mental assault. When the iris opens to reveal another set of staterooms, the young Centari will start checking the others in the same fashion as the first one (Listen/open door from cover/spot/search).


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking behind the human's back Sarhat gives a few pointers when he thinks the man is going to a completely wrong directory.

OOC: Aid with the computer.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2009)

Between the three of them, Sarhat, Cheshana and Kirth manage to access the Markab computer systems. The activity log clearly shows that somebody has been tampering with the system in the engineering section, deactivating the lighting.

Meanwhile, Croft searches some more staterooms. On this side of the safety iris they are marginally larger, but otherwise identical to the one that he checked before. The sparse furnishings are in disarray, as if the room has been ransacked, and there are no signs of any bodies.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Thanks for the help, felas!  Think we should turn the lights back on, or leave the place the way we found it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2009)

"Lets not change anything," Ashley suggests. "It'll make it easier to tell if someone else is meddling if we don't have to tell what they did apart from what we did."

She scowled. "I was going to suggest we break into groups, but if there's a hostile telepath on board, that's probably a bad idea. Lets find this relic and get clear."


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Agreed.  And good thinking, Ash!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2009)

Cheshana ponders the computer screen for a moment.

"Perhaps we not need to go to computer core, to find passenger manifest. Perhaps these terminals connected to same system. Mr. Warren, can you try to access passenger files from here? Then we find which room to find holy relic. I help you with Markab language again."

OOC: Assuming that this is possible, it will require two Computer Use checks - DC 20 to get past the security firewall and DC 15 to find the data.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"I think I can do that.  Here, let me give it a go."

Computer Use skill check: 1d20+9=24


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2009)

"Hm. Markab very honest people," says Cheshana with a slight smile. "Perhaps not think dangerous have public and command data connected. Now you through to passenger files, need find where cabin Vocator Tzerchen. Should be easy for you, Mr. Warren, no?"

OOC: Computer Use DC 15 to find data, but can Take 10 or 20 on this, assuming no hostile ICe or other problems...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2009)

As the Markab and Kirth huddled over the computer terminal, Ashley turned to look away, down the corridor. She closed her eyes and reached out with subtler senses, trying to feel the impressions of an alien and possibly hostile mind out there in the twisting metal warrens of the drifting ship...

(Not sure how this works....but I figure there's gotta be a way to sense telepathy or sense other minds. Just let me know what to roll. )


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*



Dr Simon said:


> "Hm. Markab very honest people," says Cheshana with a slight smile. "Perhaps not think dangerous have public and command data connected. Now you through to passenger files, need find where cabin Vocator Tzerchen. Should be easy for you, Mr. Warren, no?"
> 
> OOC: Computer Use DC 15 to find data, but can Take 10 or 20 on this, assuming no hostile ICe or other problems...



"I don't know that I'd say it's _easy_, but I think I'm beginning to get the hang of this system." 

OOC:  Since Kirth has +9 on computer use, taking 10 should be sufficient, shouldn't it?   That's what he'll do.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2009)

Kirth has no trouble finding the data. Vocator Tzerchen's cabin is located in the forward part of the ship, but in one of the other arms (the section you are in is repeated three times around a central core). 

[sblock=OOC]
@ Lief, Take 10+9=19, easy task. 

@ Shayuri. This is possible, using one of the rules from Lurker's Guide to Telepaths, which is a little different to Sense Telepathy, but has a very high DC. You may as well roll and see what you get.

Attached is deck plan of ship. As I said, this is repeathed three times in radial symmetry around a central (zero-gravity) core. Side airlocks are emergency exits, airlock near the engineering is the one you came in. "Down" leads to the outside of the ship, "up" leads to the core. An elevator suite is located in the large area just forward of where you are now (red X). 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth says, "Vocator Tzerchen's cabin is located in the forward part of the ship, just here," he indicates the cabin on the terminal's display unit.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2009)

OOC: Oops, forgot attachment. Now rectified.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth will take 10 again twice more, this time to make sure that the environmental controls a re suitable for habitation by the party along the route to the indicated cabin, and then to unlock any sealed portals along the route.

"There!  Now, our route should be prepared.  Are we ready to move out?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2009)

Kirth prepares the way. Barring any outside interference, you should have easy passage all the way to the Vocator's cabin. Meanwhile, Croft finds that all the cabins that he checks in this section have been cleared of bodies and personal effects. Sarhat maintains overwatch as the others do their thing, keeping a wary eye into the red-lit corridors.

Ashley focuses, opening her mind to the beacon of a telepathic brain amidst the fog of the mindscape. Croft nearby almost blots out the background, but she sense something. At the front of the ship. Forwards of your current position, in this section.

[sblock=OOC]
Telepathy 20+7=27.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth will first commit to memory the indicated route and will mentally note the position(s?) of any other computer terminals along the route, in case some further tinkering is called for.  He will then wait until some of his more militaristic-seeming friends take the lead, and will fall in near the middle of the group, in what he perceives (percieves?  not sure...  dangit!  I used to know these things!) to be a protected position.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2009)

Frustrated by being at the mercy of unseen forces, Ash decides to try to turn the tables, knowing that it would be a miracle for her to actually succeed. She pauses and closes her eyes and throws her mind open.

Immediately she winces at the noise of the others around her, thoughts and emotions chattering away, battering at her...a multitude of whispers and shouts in her mental ears. It will be impossible to tune them out, yet still be open to other impressions, she decides. She's wasting time.

Only then, by pure luck, the psychic babble subsides at the exact moment that there's a soft, quiet 'sound' from farther ahead. Too far to tell much about, but it was a miracle she'd heard it at all! Quickly she erects her defenses again, blotting out the noises, and opens her eyes.

"I found a mind on the ship," she says breathlessly. "Something other than us. It's at the far forward end, in this section. I couldn't tell any more about it though."


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Welllll...I think we were about to head that way anyhooo, Ashley, so we can certainly check it out when we get there."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2009)

Ash gives Kirth a glare, more than a little incensed that he seemed to be discounting her warning.

"All right," she says peevishly. "Next time I luck out and manage to detect a potentially powerful, hostile telepath you're heading straight for without realizing it, I won't bother to warn you."


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Heh," chuckles Kirth embarrassedly.  "No, Ash, please continue with the warnngs.  I... just, uh.... well, you see, all this psy-stuff is foreign to me.  I'm pretty much at a loss if there's not some grease-monkey work to be done.  Please, by all means, let's do whatever YOU suggest."  "I'll just keep quiet.  If you want any 'stuff' out of me, you can squeeze my head."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 27, 2009)

Croft sidles up next to Ash with a smile having completed his sweep of the empty rooms. "You must be a very strong teep, to detect a mind through all this." The Centari indicates the rusting corridor around them. "I'm sticking with you your cuteness."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2009)

Ashley scratched her cheek, suppressing a flare of irritation. The truth was it was herself she was irritated with. It wasn't like her to be so on edge...and Kirth's statement hadn't really been inflamatory.

"I'm sorry," she said to him after a second to swallow her pride. "I didn't mean to snap like that."

With a deep breath and a nod to acknowledge Croft...though she discretely takes a step to maintain her personal space from his sidling...Ashley suggests, "I think we need to find this other telepath and talk to whoever it is. The truth is that I don't know that they're hostile...what we're experiencing may be the result of a very powerful unshielded mind that's projecting randomly around it. Whatever it is, we don't want to leave it at our backs though."

"It was this way."

She starts guiding the team towards the location she'd sensed the foreign mind at.


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*



Shayuri said:


> A...and Kirth's statement hadn't really been inflamatory.
> 
> "I'm sorry," she said to him after a second to swallow her pride. "I didn't mean to snap like that."



Kirth follows Ash, perhaps a bit too closely.  "Think nothing of it, Ashley!  We're al doing well not to 'snap' in a more serious way, all things considered."  And Kirth immediately drops back to a more respectable distance.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2009)

Guided by Ashley, you make your way to the front of the ship, down what is essentially a long corridor past staterooms. At the end is a doorway wth Markab writing over the top; you recall from the plans that this leads into a panoramic recreation lounge at the very front of the section. As you approach, the images of two little girls, identical twins, suddenly appear before the door. They hold out their hands and look imploringly at you, then fade away.

[sblock=OOC]
All of you see the figures, but each of you sees them as your own species.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2009)

Ash frowns and touches her temple. She didn't feel a telepathic contact, but...what other explanation could there be?

"I just got a sort of image. Two girls. Children. Twins. But they were human, not Markab."

She looks at their Markab guide.

"These ships wouldn't have had humans on them, would they? They couldn't have."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 30, 2009)

Croft raises an eyebrow at Ash's statement. "Of course its hard to tell before we have grown up, but those were most definitly Centari children. An easy mistake for the untrained observer though. The whole fading away bit was quite odd however, regardless of race."


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"No, I must agree with Ashley.  The children that I saw were definitely human waifs, no mistake."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 1, 2009)

OOC - pesky humans ;p the only thing they have going for them is numbers! Like cockroaches!


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 1, 2009)

_I agree that humans and centauri are hard to tell apart, but what I saw was definitely neither._ Sarhat points to the three. _There was two little girls, I agree on that, but they were certainly minbari. Unlike with your species, there is no other that can be mistaken for one of us._


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheshana juts his jaw forwards. "I saw Markab children," he says. "What this mean?" He looks at the group quizically. "We go on?" He points to the door.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2009)

Ash chews on her bottom lip, feeling a superstitious prickle on the back of her neck. 

_What kind of telepathy would it take to hit us all with slightly different images at the same time, through my and Croft's defenses, without even feeling like telepathy? Is there even a P-rating that goes that high?_

But the alternative was even less believable.

"Yeah," she replied. "We go on."

With a deep breath, Ashley thumbed the control to open the door...and hopefully meet the maker of these strange events face to face.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2009)

The slides open with a screech of metal scraping metal, and jams halfway. It has been buckled by some heavy impact, and no longer fits into its recess. The gap, however, is enough to squeeze through.

Beyond is a large lounge area, bathed in the blue light of the looming gas giant, visible through a panoramic window that covers most of the far wall and rises up to the ceiling. The comfortable furniture in the room is scattered about in disarray and there is a strange musty smell.

[sblock=Sarhat]
You catch sight of something, something childlike, move into cover behind one of the larger sofas at the far side of the room.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Croft]
You catch sight of something, something childlike, move into cover behind one of the larger sofas at the far side of the room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone looking might notice Croft slide something out of his pocket and into his mouth. He points at the section of the sofa with his PPG. He holds up a hand a moment and closes his eyes. [sblock=@ Dr S.]Use the Glyph variation of the message power to send an image of our group sitting at a banquet table, along with the childlike creature from its point of view, heaped with every kind of food. We are all laughing and eating in a very friendly way. I love that a picture is worth a thousand words 

You can roll the telepathy check with real dice since IC is down for the umpteenth time this week, to keep things moving.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2009)

Slowly, cautiously, two figures emerge from behind the sofa. Two alien beings, about four feet tall and identical to your eyes - hairless, pale skin shining in the blue light, large eyes, stocky bodies clothed in the ragged remains of clothing in Markab style, clumsy-looking three-fingered hands. 

Holding hands, the two small aliens gaze at you, then in unison they tilt their heads to one side, and blink at the same time as well.

Cheshana makes a sound almost like a laugh. "Ensorrians!" he exclaims.

[sblock=Ashley]
You feel a mental tickle form these creatures, and the impression that they are hungry. You have heard, vaguely, of the Ensorrian race. A minor race incapable of spaceflight themselves, they had been of interest to Psi Corps because of their powerful empathic abilities, slightly at variant with known telepathy. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Croft]
You feel a mental tickle form these creatures, and the impression that they are hungry. You have heard, vaguely, of Ensorrians, a non-spacefaring race found amongst League races as telepathic/empathic entertainers - artists working in mental images. They were briefly popular in the Republic several hundred years ago when it controlled that part of space, but the idea of powerful non-Centauri telepaths on Centauri Prime was not accepted well.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kirth]
The name "Ensorrian" means nothing to you, but you suddenly feel starving.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sarhat]
The name "Ensorrian" means nothing to you, but you suddenly feel starving.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Telepathy check 17+9-4=22, success with Glyph.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2009)

Ashley relaxed on seeing the two, relieved that there was, in fact, a normal explanation for all this. Of course, it begged the question of what two Ensorrian children were doing on a Markab ship. Where had they come from? How had they survived?

"All right. We can feed them once they're on the Fortune." She looks at Cheshana. "Do you know their language?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2009)

"They have no language, speak only up here," Cheshana points to his temple. "But perhaps understand Markab language. What I say?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Upon seeing Croft's gesture with his weapon, Kirth likewise draws his sidearm, just in case.  Kirth seems a bit oblivious to the other happenings, though.

"Whatever are you talking about Ashley?  Take WHO back to the ship?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2009)

"The Ensorrians," Ashley replies, giving Kirth a narrow-eyed 'not-funny' look. "And you can put your guns away, everyone. We're not gunning down unarmed children."

She squatted down a little to be more level with them and concentrated on sending a message to them.

_I'm sorry if we scared you. We came to recover a Markab relic. You can come back with us too. Will you tell us what happened here? How did you get on this ship?_

(OOC - please roll for me...IC still down)


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth looks suitably chagrined at Ashley's rebuke and becomes intent on studying the mechanism of his weapon.  He does NOT holster it just yet, mind you.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 4, 2009)

The two ensorrians, still holding hands, again move their heads in concert. A series of images washes over you: the ensorrians in the lounge amidst relaxing markab, projecting images of a sandy landscape into the minds of all present. The markab gradually falling ill, their numbers rapidly dwindling. A feeling of fear as _something_ stalks the ship, carrying away the bodies of the markab, of the _something_ hammering on the door of the lounge whilst the ensorrians cower behind the sofa, sending out waves of empathic fear to drive the creature away. Then a long, long period of loss, hunger and fear of the terrible creature.

Your communicators bleep. It is Vurk, hailing from the _Fortune_.

"This is Vurk." The pak'ma'ra's true voice grunts and grates beneath the flat synthesised translation. "Have any of you returned to the ship?"


[sblock=OOC]
Ashley: Using Message ability, DC 12. Telepathy check 13+7=20, success.

The non-telepaths feel the enorrian's projection intensely, for them it seems momentarily real. The two telepaths are gradually able to put their usual defences in place, as they become used to the different "wavelength" of the ensorrian's telepathy. They can choose to watch the scenes distinct from themselves, as if on a vidscreen, or to try and shut out the images completely.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2009)

Ashley frowns. What could possibly...

She touches her comm and answers, "No, Vurk. In fact we found some Ensorrian survivors. They were immune to the plague..." She pauses as a disquieting thought occurs to her.

"Vurk, has anything moved between the ships since we left? If anything has boarded the Fortune you could be in danger. Secure all the doors and arm yourself. We'll be coming back."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 4, 2009)

"The airlock has cycled, that is why I ask," Vurk's reply comes over the comm. "If it is not one of us.... Hurry back, my friends. I will try to keep safe."


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth makes ready to head back to the _'Fortune_ with all possible haste.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 7, 2009)

You race back to the other end of the Markab ship as fast as you dare, the two Ensorrians scuttle behind. By the time you reach the airlock, the docking collar has been retracted back into the _Fortune_. Clunks and hisses echo through the hull as the _Outrageous Fortune_ disengages from the Markab liner.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

OOC:  Which side of the airlock we were on when the docking collar disengaged?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 7, 2009)

OOC: Just to clarify - you're on the markab ship.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 7, 2009)

"Oh that can't be good..." Croft speculates as the collar retracts from the airlock window. He taps his com, "Vurk is it? You might want to lock out all controls so the intruder can't cause any more mischief?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Great, just great!  Now what are we supposed to do?"


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2009)

_Well that's a surprise._ Sarhat exlaims as he looks at the ring. _Vurk! What are you doing?_ He tries to contact the pak'ma'ra.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2009)

There is no reply from Vurk, just the faint hiss of radio silence. About 2 meters of hard vacuum separate you from your ship (and the airlocks of the two ships). None of you are suited for EVA, although next to the airlock is a locker with 2 Markab EVA suits. Whether someone can don them before the _Fortune_ disengages is another matter....


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 8, 2009)

Croft quickly lifts one of the suits off the wall and opens the back for the human or the markab to jump into. "No time to waste! Every help get one of them into the suit!" he indicates both the grease-monkey and the markab with his chin. "Its a Markab suit, but he is will be faster at getting into the ship on the other side...will he fit is the question."


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth fairly _leaps_ into the waiting suit.  "You don't have to tell _this_ 'grease monkey' twice!"

Once he is in, he will do his best to assist the others.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2009)

Cheshana balks at the EVA suit. "I not good space work," he says, stepping back from the offered garment.

Meanwhile, Kirth struggles into his pressure suit, every passing second an age of frustration as he tries to don the suit as quickly as possible, without getting tangled. Eventually, Kirth is ready. Outside, the _Fortune_ is pulling away from the ship on her maneuvre thrusters. Kirth's suit has a little maneuvre pack of its own. If he is quick, he might still make it to the _Fortune_.

[sblock=OOC]
Dex check for Kirth to try to "hastily don" the EVA suit. 2+1, fails to beat the DC 15 so it takes 3 minutes to get into the suit fully.

Using the jet-pack is a matter of Pilot skill.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"Ok, I'm all set, finally! Heh, anybody going to try to talk me out of going out there?  Oh, yeah, do I need a key code or anything to get into the _'Fortune_ when and if I get to it?"

Kirth will await a response for a brief moment, but he doesn't have much hope for it.  Assuming no one stops him, he'll have his helpers step back and begin cycling through the airlock.  AFter, of course, he takes any key or keycode that he needs to get into the _'Fortune_.  Before he cycles the airlock, he pauses.  

OOC: I'm really having doubts about this, guys (and gal)!

OOC:  Unfortunately, he has no Operations (Pilot) skill, best he has are Operations (Gunnery) and Spacecraft Proficiency.  Does he have some idea of what he's doing here, or should he go cower in a corner and mumble to himself?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2009)

(OOC - is there any chance...even small...that Ashley could try to use telepathic powers to impede the non-Vurkian presence on the Fortune?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 11, 2009)

OOC: Don't you hate it when you press the wrong key a wipe what you've just written?

Armed with the access code for the _Fortune_, Kirth steps out of the airlock of the Markab liner, into hard vaccuum.

During the time taken to don the suit and cycle the airlock, the _Fortune_ has moved about 100 metres away from the _Lashaiaj_. The angular momentum of the rotating Markab ship has shifted the Fortune along a tangential path, and whoever (or whatever) is piloting her is running the maneuvring thrusters in bursts of blue-white energy. Although she is a proverbila barn door, reaching the _Fortun_e is a by-no-means easy task of matching constantly changing vectors whilst providing enough forwards thrust to reach her yet enough deceleration not to smash into her side (not to mention compensating for the faint but inexorable gravity of the gas giant).

Several frustrating minutes pass by as the tiny, vulnerable Kirth dances with the _Fortune_, all the while both objects moving further away from the _Lashaiaj_. Suddeny Kirth sees an orange glow from the stern of the _Fortune_. The main engines have come online. The _Fortune_ is now aligned on a course for the jump gate. Once the main engines are engaged, there is no way that the EVA suits little thrusters could catch her.

Checking the suit's fuel reserves, Kirth realises that he has a choice. He can return to the _Lashaiaj_ now, or he can risk everything on a last push for the _Fortune_, but if he fails, he will be adrift in space.

[sblock=OOC]
Okay... over to you 

I rolled totals of 8, 5 and 5 for attempts by Kirth to "dock" with the Fortune - you need a DC of 12.

Whilst this is going on, there is enough time for someone else to don the other spacesuit, should you wish. They won't get to the Fortune, but they might be able to save Kirth.

The Fortune has a numeric access code, but these things usually have an emergency manual override as well. (You know the kind of thing - a big red handle behind a panel that blows open dramatically...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2009)

Ashley watches the mismatched ballet through a viewport, fists balled helplessly at her sides. 

"Cheshana...is there any way we can get this ship's engines online? Like...now? If we can follow them into hyperspace we may have a shot at stopping this. Not to mention picking up Kirth."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 11, 2009)

Cheshana , his expression a mixture of fear, guilt and concern as he watches Kirth's spacewalk, glances over at Ashley.

"If we hurry to bridge, yes. I think should still work." He starts off down the corridor of the liner, beckoning behind him.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Never one to wittingly play the hero, when Kirth checks the fuel reserves on the EVA suit and sees his dire situation, he turns back toward the Lashaiaj immediately.  "If they wanted heroics, they shouldn't have sent a grease monkey!"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2009)

Ash nods and runs after the Markab, while contacting Kirth. "Get back inside as fast as you can. We're going to follow them to the hyperspace gate."

"Croft, to the bridge, Sarhat, help Kirth back in, then both of you get to the engine room."


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth answers his com:  "Roger that, Ash!  I'm flying home as fast as I can.  But I'm no good in engineering -- my skills are of more use on the bridge.  Still, if you insist, I can always use the extra sleep...."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley scowls at herself as she continues and shakes her head. "And Sarhat's a pilot...all right, all right...everyone to the bridge then, once Kirth's on board."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2009)

Sarhat shakes his head. This is not going right he thinks to himself as he heads to the bridge. _I will try to initiate the controls, but I might need translation help._


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2009)

With care, Kirth makes it back to the _Lashaiaj_ without incident and once he is back on board you head for the bridge, guided by Cheshana. A mix of fear and nervous excitement radiates from the Ensorrians.

The command section of the Markab liner is in the non-rotating core. Access is via the transport tube system, and you feel the pseudo-gravity fade away to nothing as the tube reaches your destination. Since the _Fortune_ has no artificial gravity (highly primitive in the eyes of Sarhat and Croft), you are used to the sensation, if not necessarily comfortable with it. Only Sarhat moves with grace and ease as you pull yourselves along the hand-holds to the bridge.

The heavy-duty hatchway to the bridge hangs open, rocking ever so slightly under the action of the rotating section and its counterweight. Inside is a strange sight, and Cheshana makes a shocked sound. The Ensorrians give off a pulse of terror.

Monitor lights indicate that the ship's systems are still functional, and seem to be within safe parameters - there are no blaring warnings or the like. But in the centre of the bridge somebody has assembled bones, skulls and wiring into a macabre sculpture, a _memento mori_ composed of dead Markab. The bones are scraped clean, bound together by parts of the ship and stacked in the centre of the bridge. 

[sblock=OOC]
Untrained Pilot check, Take 10 = 11 for Kirth performing a "Return to Base" maneuvre (DC 10).

Computer Use 18+9+2 for Kirth to access central core.

Finally found a good resolution picture of the _Kar'Ti_ (from Confessions and Lamentations). The_ Lashaia_j is simialr design, but the inner part is smaller than the outer prongs. The bridge is where all the lights are at the middle front.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth looks up at the shocked Ensorrians and Ceshana after he has successfully returned the ship to base.  "Not exactly a 'lively' crew we have here, but everything seems to be going about as well as possible, under the circustances, wouldn't you say, Ceshana?  Is there some 'cleansing' or something that we need to do now?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 16, 2009)

Croft raises a painstakingly manicured eyebrow at the assemblage of bones and considers it a moment as an art object instead of the remains of this ill-fated ship's crew, while taking out his bit discreetly. "I could find a buyer for that, but it might take a week...give or take." He look at the Markaab while the others bustle around doing the "pilot" thing. "Was this ship property of the Markaab government or privately owned? Because I could find a buyer it as well." None of the others can understand how someone could shift gears during this type of situation so seamlessly, but the Centari manages to pull it off somehow. "Should we even bother to see if what we came to find is still here? Or, are we assuming that whatever we are now following was it?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

"I'm all for looking around here first.  That would be much, much easier, and carry far less risk as well."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2009)

Sarhat pushes some bones out of the way as he makes his way to the flight consoles. It was a macabre sight but nothing that'd really bother a warrior. He starts as quickly as possible to initiate the flight systems.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth looks about for the gunnery controls, if there are any.  It would be very unfortunate if such were necessary, but, he supposed, better to be prepared for the worst.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheshana is stood with his head bowed whilst everyone fires questions at him. Finally, he touches his closed fists to his chest, then his forehead, some kind of ritual gesture, and looks at Croft.

"This... not... Markab work," he says. "This... not our way with dead." He winces visibly as Sarhat clears the bones out of his way, then tries to adopt a professional demeanour. "This ship, all her crew, must become part of our great memorial," he says firmly. "ISA law say that all Markab artifacts not be sold. President Sheridan make law himself." He looks suspiciously at Croft, perhaps remembering that the Centauri Republic is not part of the Interstellar Alliance. Then he sets to helping Kirth and Sarhat interpret the controls.

The ship has weaponry, but mostly defensive. Compared to the single particle beam of the _Fortune_ it is practically a warship, but fighting would still need to be done at close range.

All systems seem to be good, a quick diagnostic shows that everything is still ticking over and working within safe parameters. The sensor array shows the Fortune still heading towards the jump point but there m ight still be time to intercept her.

The engines haven't been fired for years, so Sarhat brings them online slowly. Main thrusters are heating nicely. Maneuvre thrusters ready to fire. Then:

Kkrr-Booommmmmmmm

The ship is rocked by a huge explosion. Vented gas and debris can be seen out of the bridge viewport jetting into space from the rear. The ship's aspect lurches violently, moving the gas giant further into view in front of you. The superstructure groans under the sudden violence, and warning lights suddenly begin flashing on the engineering console. Waves of fear and surprise emanate from the Ensorrians. Markab bones drift loose and float around the bridge.

"Damage to docking thrusters," says Cheshana. "But... system fine before. No reason to go wrong!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The ship can still be flown, and the damaged area has already been sealed off. However, lacking some of the fine control she is going to be a pig to maneuvre. Assuming nothing else explodes. Oh, and the orbit has shifted. She's now got about 3 days before being dragged down by the gas giant.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2009)

Ashley bit down on a swear as she was rocked nearly off her feet; only a quick grab at a railing saves her from being dumped.

"There's no time," she snapped. "Once the Fortune gets into hyperspace we will -lose her- if we're not in right on top of her. We have to get there as close to her as possible."

She took a deep breath. "Okay, Sarhat, we need you to pilot and Kirth you need to run ops. Cheshana, they'll need you for translation. That means Croft and I will have to search this ship as we go and make sure there's no more unhappy little accidents."


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2009)

*Kirth Warren*

When the explosion occurs, Kirth is not as stoic as the noble Ashley.
"Arlkajfizboomldkfjnsdfk!!"   <-notice the blue streak

Recovering his composure, Kirth takes his assigned post.  "Ops aye, Cap'n!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 17, 2009)

Croft finds himself on the floor where the explosion unceremoniously dumped him, but his eyebrow is no longer cocked wryly. He is very quiet as the time for quips has now been officially canceled.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2009)

Already sitting down Sarhat gets his composure back quickly and punches a few controls. _That was curious. That shouldn't have even happened. The engines have not been used in a while but they shouldn't deteriote that badly. I would guess that whatever stole the Fortune rigged them up. If you are going to roam around, take care, there might be something else rigged to blow._ He starts working the controls, trying to compensate for the lack of fine manouvers and to intercept the Fortune as fast as possible.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2009)

The bridge of the Markab ship is arranged in a circle around the hatchway to the core corridor. Since it is in the zero-gravity section, the stations are situated such that the realtive positions of the users are as if they are lying in a circle around the hatchway, with a 360 degree circuit. Sarhat, Kirth and Cheshana strap themselves into the relevant stations. The Ensorrians hang on to the closest station, a back-up sensor control.

Sarhat sets in the commands for turning the huge ship. There are no further explosions but there are groans of protest and shudders in the superstructure as she flips on her access. The gas giant shifts out of view and its blue light fades from the bridge.

The main engines give a kick of power, and the Lashaiaj begins to head towards the Fortune, and the jump gate. The ship's navigational computer projects that you should reach the Fortune before she reaches the jumpgate, assuming both ships are maintain their current thrust.

Ashley and Croft have a lot of ship to search. There is the central core, with the engineering for the main thrusters at the stern. There are three passenger sections, with the engineering for the maneuvre drives at the stern. One of the passenger sections is supposedly where Cheshana's artifact still lies. Where do you want to start?

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sarhat: Operations (pilot) 12+8=20
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 22, 2009)

Croft looks out at the debris floating away from the ship with unabashed horror at the thought of trapsing through an unknown ship with a brand new hole in some random location he might find accidentally and doesn't move. "Um what does that computer say about where our brand new screen door is?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

"I'm sure the damaged sections get sealed off," Ashley assures Croft. "I don't hear any decompression alarms. Come on, we should secure engineering first...then work our way through the passenger sections."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 4, 2010)

Taking comfort from the pretty human teep, the adolescent Centari gets up off the ground. "Maybe we could find a couple more of those space suits before we go poking around in a damaged alien ship?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 6, 2010)

Cheshana calls up an image of the ship on the computer screen.

"Damaged section here," he says, pointing to one of the drive areas at the rear of one of the side sections. "Computer says area sealed, here." He points out the adjacent rooms, highlighted on the screen in red. He points to some indicators on Kirth's console. "Air pressure in ship safe," he adds.

There are some more Markab-style space suits in a locker just aft of the bridge.


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Are you telling me that we should remove our suits?  And expose ourselves to whatever it was that wiped out the crew of this vessel?  No, thanks!  I'd rather breathe this bottled air for ten years!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 7, 2010)

Croft goes to the indicated aft sect section of the bridge to locate the extra suits. If he finds them in good repair he will start slinking into one without delay.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2010)

Sarhat continues pushing the ship to it's limit, trying to cut the the Fortune from reaching the gate.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth gulps audibly at Sarhat's recklessness, but assists him all that he is able.  He's too busy being terrified to speak.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2010)

As Croft and Ashley head aft thtough the zero-gravity central corridor, Sarhat pushes the aging Markab ship as hard as he can, whilst Cheshana and Kirth work feverishly to compensate for the impaired maneuvrability. 

In engineering, the two telepaths check for damage and any further trouble in their own ways - Croft casting a seemingly cursory glance over everthing, looking for anomolies in the big picture, Ashley poking into corners and conducting a fast but methodical search.

Cheshana and Kirth succeed in reprogramming the flight control, and Sarhat powers down on the Fortune. Unfortunately, he is momentarily thrown by the improved control and comes in on an awkward vector. 

Down in main engineering, Ashley finds something attached to the coolant section of the main reactor; Croft reckons it looks like a deliberate attempt to weaken the conduits and might rupture if the reactor is asked for a power surge.

There is a "ping" from your communicators as a text message arrives:

_"This is Vurk. Am well, hiding in head. Ship taken by drazi, think just one. Do not reply. Will update. Hurry."_

[sblock=OOC]
Some Operations (piloting) checks from Sarhat to close the distance: 10+8=18, moves from "Sensor" to "Long" range. 1+8=7 to move from "Long" to "Close" range, succeeds, but puts strain on the ship and leaves you at a penalty for the next checks. Stress check 17+8=25, no damage to ship.

Technical (engineering) checks for Cheshana and Kirth. Kirth lacks skill, so aid only 13+1=14, success. Cheshana 8+8+2=18, success, removes penalty for damaged engines.

I rolled Investigate (i.e. Search) for Ashley, since that is higher than her skill in Notice (i.e. Spot), and Notice for Croft since he lacks Investigate, but I think it reflects the two personalities quite well. Knowledge (engineering) from Croft to identify the sabotage.

So:

At Close range btoh ships can bring their weapons to bear, although whether you want to fire on your own ship is another matter. You could interpose the Markab ship between the _Fortune _and the jump gate, but you have one chance for this (Operations (piloting) at -2). Going EVA ship to ship is an option. Fixing the sabotage will require Technical (engineering or mechanical). Leaving it _might_ be safe. Any other ideas you might have.

At this range, both ships could go through the jump gate even if only one opened it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2010)

"This is Ashley," she comms to the bridge. "Croft and I are in engineering. There's some kind of device down here that Croft says is sabotage...it's designed to blow if the reactor has to give too much power too fast. We need someone with technical skills to get this thing off. So far, other than this, it's been clear."

"How are things up there?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Technical skills, eh?  Think that might be right up my street?"  If he gets a nod from Sarhat, Kirth will loose himself from his berth and make his way to engineering.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 17, 2010)

Croft seems pleased he found a sabotage device before it went off. When he hears the identity of the killers he seems to actually get angry for a moment. "Drazi? They're scum, they are so low, they would kill there own mothers for a profit. They're just...they're just so ..... scaley." He shivers as he says the word. "They just skeeve me out with those beedy little yellow eyes under all those ... scales ... its just ... soooo unsanitary."


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth enters engineering just as Croft makes this astute observation, and smiles.  "So...care to show me just what these 'unsanitary scaley scum' have been up to?  Hopefully I can at least lend some assistance in correcting the problem."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2010)

In engineering, Kirth examines the sabotage and realises that it can be fixed quite quickly; it looks like it was done in a hurry and probably relied on nobody taking the time to search. He patches the coolant system back together.

Up on the bridge, Sarhat is left alone with Cheshana and the two Ensorrians. There is a tone from one of the consoles.

"Jump gate opening," says Cheshana. Sure enough, the _Fortune_ has activated the jump gate sequence, and both vessels now hang before the familiar blue vortex of a hyperspace entry point.

[sblock=OOC]
Kirth: Technical (mechanical) 12+5=17

For the record, you _can_ fly through a jump point opened by somebody else. Normally you wouldn't because (a) there's a risk that the point might collapse if you're inside it and (b) in any civilised system there are strict flight regulations stopping people from "point hogging".
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

As Kirth patches the coolant system, he says, "Oh, would that all of the problems that we are sure to face are as easy to fix as this one!"  And, into the com he says, "Ceshana, I'm going to stay back here for the time being, I think.  Just buzz me back here if you require the eyes of another pilot, or need me to spell you at the helm."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2010)

"Follow them through!" Ashley says. "We have to stay on them!"

She looks at Croft. "Once we're in hyperspace, we need to try to find the Drazi on the Fortune and see if we can stop him. It won't be easy, but it should be _possible_."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 19, 2010)

The Centari's eye half glaze over as a smile spreads across his face, when the jump portal opens right in front of them. "Oh I'm right there with yuh sister." His voice has the same tone of utter anticipation as if his father had asked him to stay confined in the harem for an entire week as a personal favor.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

_I can not fight him in the hyperspace._ Sarhat mutters as he pushes to follow the drazi through.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 21, 2010)

Croft and Ashley propel themselves along the zero-gravity central corridor of the Markab ship, using the hand-holds. Kirth is left alone in engineering, where he finds a bank of monitors and controls surrounding a zero-g harness. Things seem to be running fairly well, although there are a few monitors just above red that suggest systems being pushed to their limit.

The telepaths arrive at the bridge just in time for the jump to hyperspace. It feels like there ought to be some kind of physical sensation; a lurch or the feel of falling, but the transition into hyperspace happens without any such things, merely a change outside the small viewports from the blue of Fendamir VI to the angry red of hyperspace.

Those on the bridge experience a sudden ruch of excitement and homesickness, inexplicably strong until you remember the two little Ensorrians strapped side by side, still holding hands.

The Markab liner is still right on top of the _Fortune_. Sarhat is right in that combat in hyperspace tends to result in disaster. The ship's only weapon, a chin-mounted particle gun turret that is slightly more powerful than the one on the _Fortune_, will function in hyperspace, but issues with sensors and moving away from the beacon means that a prolonged fight could be dangerous.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Feeling almost at home for the first time on this alien ship, Kirth noticeably relaxes when he is, thankfully, left alone in engineering.  Then, he remembers his other job, and gets on the comm to Sarhat, "You wouldn't by chance be needing a gunner up there, would you?  I'm pretty comfortable back here in engineering, but I guess I'll come on back up there if you can use my help?"  He winces as he awaits Sarhats reply, hoping against hope that he can just be a slug and lay around engineering for the time being. (His favorite pastime!  )


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2010)

Ashley swallows nervously. She knew the _theory_ of the effects of hyperspace on telepathy. She'd never tried to put it into practice before though. It was hard not to think about possible side effects, or unintended consequences. Not to mention that she doubted touching a Drazi mind would be fun.

But there wasn't much else to try short of firing on their own ship.

"It's okay, Sarhat," she said. "You just keep him in sight. Croft and I will need something to focus on."

She concentrated on the _Fortune_, imagining its cockpit in as much detail as she could recall; imagining the scaly, reptilian drazi at its controls. _Show me your mind, you little bastard..._

(Trying the telepathy thing...assuming I need to contact him before I can do anything to him, but let me know if otherwise. Ash's goal will be to shut him down like she did with those guards.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2010)

Ash allows her sensory defences to drop. It is like putting on a bright light in a dark room, or taking out ear plugs. Sensations are massively magnified. She can feel the Ensorrians nervous excitement, Sarhat's controlled focus and Cheshana's fear. Croft is a noticable blank, his own walls very much in evidence.

Control is difficult, like trying to use a greatly servoed-up system - the tiniest movements of thought are increased ten-fold. Trying to focus on the Fortune is hard, trying to pinpoint the mind of an unseen, unknown person even harder. Close, perhaps just a tickle of something, but nothing solid, not enough of a connection to exert influence.

It almost seems as if the Fortune's hijacker is aware of this attempt to find him, for as soon as Ash drops her attempt for a breather, the Fortune's gun turret swivels round to fire a lazy shot at the Markab cruiser, and her engines flare to pull her away from the Markab ship.

The viewports are lit up with a brief flash of blue from the Fortune's particle cannon, and there is a _SPANG!_ of impact, but the weapon is too weak to penetrate the skin of the Markab liner.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Telepathy check 17+8=25, not enough for the DC 28 required. Although it may be possible to sense the Drazi, it may still not be possible to affect him without true line of sight - seeing the ship alone is not enough.

No damage to the liner. The Fortune is pulling away unless Sarhat wants to try to close the gap again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth, hearing the *spang* of the fire at the ship and his engineer/tech's senses being tuned into the ship, he feels even the slight shudder of the weapon's impact, but not being able to see what's going on, he speaks into the comm, "Uh...what gives with the collision?  Did we detour through a meteor field?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 23, 2010)

OOC - this is the main downside if telepathy in this system. it only affects being in LoS. I don't suppose we could try using the "Pain" ability on the electricals of the Fortune could we, like a ranged shock attack?

"Try to get along side it so we can see in the cockpit, and maybe get a line of sight to that scumsucking fiend." Croft seems very much like a slighted teenager right now, of any race really, in his penchant for violence against those that he perceives as a having insulted or threatened him. He grips the dashboard with one hand as he slips his bit back into his mouth before taking a double fisted grip on the console he is standing at. He pears through the window looking for something to blast with his mind, taking pot shots at the elecrtical system of the thrusters of the Fortune.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2010)

Sarhat brings the Lashaiaj in as close as he can to the Fortune to enable the telepaths a glimpse onto her bridge. Even a silhouette of her hijacker would suffice. The maneuvre is a bit like the Warrior Caste skill of "Skindancing", except that Sarhat is flying a craft four times the size as the target vessel with an uncooperative fine control system.

The two ships clash, but the collision is a minor one. The Markab liner emits a protest of collision alerts and the hull groans.

"No damage," says Cheshana. The Fortune sheds a few shards of swarf but otherwise seems okay.

On the approach, Croft tries to affect the ship's electronics. He has heard of "cyberpaths", teeps modified with cybernetics so as to interface directly with electronics and computer systems. In theory, what he is attempting could be possible but without training or the right equipment the inorganic electrical impulses are just noise that he cannot begin to work out how to affect.

Sarhat's flying may be haphazard, but it does bring you in close enough for the telepaths to see a figure through the tiny bridge windows of the Fortune, lit only by the lights of the control panels. The Fortune's particle gun tickles the skin of the Lashaiaj once more before Ashley latches onto the alien mind and blankets it in a daze. Whilst she focuses, the Fortune will be unpiloted.

Meanwhile, down in engineering, Kirth's relaxation is broken by a series of alerts. Several systems which were working at the edge of safe parameters have raised or dropped into warning zones. Although it's unlikely that the ship will explode because of it, it may lose both gravitational spin and the rest of the maneuvre drives.

[sblock=OOC]
Gah! Plenty going on there, I'll spare you most of the rolls for space combat.

Sarhat: Close on Fortune, Operations (pilot) check 1+8=9, natural 1 means collision. Stress check Operations (piloting) 9+8=117, success, so no damage to Lashaiaj. 

Ashley: Telepathy check 9+8=17, succeed in using Daze, Drazi fails Will save.
The drazi pilot is now dazed as long as Ash concentrates (and he continues to fail his Will).

Now that the ships are in relative position it is quite easy for Sarhat to maintain this aspect, unless something in engineering breaks....
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Into the com, Kirth says to the bridge, "Easy up there, ok?  Sheesh, it's all I can do to keep us moving!  Well, back to work for Mr. Fixit!"

Kirth then sets about making whatever repairs he is able to do.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2010)

"I've....got him!" Ash cries, her eyes unfocused as she gazes across the void at the Fortune. "Stay with him, Sarhat. Croft, signal Vurk and tell him to get his ass to the cockpit and disable the Drazi!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 30, 2010)

Croft relays the message to Vurk, and tries to "soften up" the Drazi (with the Pain power telepathy=27, NLD=5) through the pair of cockpit windows.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2010)

_You want me to skindance with this?_ The minbari only whispers in disbelief and then executes the manouver anyway. After that, keeping the ship there was an easy task. _Do what you do, but do it fast._ He answers to the telepaths.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth continues his tinkering about in engineering, oblivious to the mental activities of his friends elsewhere in the ship.  He'll try to make any obvious modifications that he can do to coax a bit more horsepower out of the powerplant, but will not do anything needlessly risky.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 1, 2010)

Ashley holds the drazi hijacker's mind in her will, numbing the sensation. She can feel it squirming inside her mental grasp, seasoned by a strong taste of madness. The alien mind and the touch of the drazi's insanity cause her to momentarily recoil involuntarily. Cheshana watches the telepaths nervously, and the Ensorrians emanate waves of excitement and fear.

At that moment, she loses him but Croft lances out with his mind and you see the drazi double over in pain. You see Vurk approaching from behind with a hypodermic, startled when the drazi comes out of its daze. The pak'ma'ra bravely lurches forwards and jabs the drazi in the neck. Within seconds the hijacker's head droops. The drazi becomes limp, head and arms floating in the zero-gravity of the _Fortune's_ bridge. You see Vurk float over to the control panel.

"This is Vurk," comes "his" voice over the communicator moments later. "The drazi is sedated. If you can align us, I will extend the docking collar."

Down in engineering, Kirth labours hard to keep the markab ship going. He sorts out one problem only for another to occur. For the moment, she is holding together, and Sarhat is able to keep her level with the _Fortune_.

[sblock=OOC]
Telepathy checks already made. The drazi ultimately made a Will save against Ashley's _daze_, but failed against Croft's _pain_, taking 6 points of nonlethal damage. 

Melee attack from Vurk 17+1=18, hits drazi who fails Fortitude save against the sedative.

Technical (mechanical) 7+5=12 from Kirth to keep Markab ship going, with partial success, leaving it no better but also no worse.

Operations (pilot) 7+8=15 from Sarhat to maintain position, easily made.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Into the comm, Kirth says, "How go things up there?  I'm not sure that I can keep this sorry alien p.o.s. going indefinitely, but I'm doing all that I can."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 3, 2010)

Croft spits out his mouth guard with a relieved air-raspberry of flapping lips, catching it and returning the apparatus to his pocket. He activates the com to engineering, "We got him, and Vurk has control of the fortune again. We need to pull along side to redock...no rush anymore though."


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 3, 2010)

_Vurk, this is Sarhat. Do you know how to take the ship back through the gate? I would prefer to dock in normal space._ Sarhat aligns the ship with Fortune and keeps a close eye on the beacon.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2010)

"Vurk, Ash here. Sarhat's right. Lets slow down, turn around, and re-exit through the gate we went in through. This ship's engines aren't in the best of shape, so keep the pace casual."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 5, 2010)

Vurk's natural voice speaks a series of grunts that, for some reason, his translator does not convert to English. "I think I can stop the ship," he says. "But I'm not happy with turning it around."

There is a silent pause, then Cheshana clears his throat.

"Perhaps...," he starts. "Perhaps we bring both ships to dead stop. We still on beacon good. We can link ships, you cross, Captain Sarhat keep your ship on course and I, I think I can do same here." He looks around the everyone on the bridge, shyly. "I can control ship a bit, and I only one who read Markab. Will be easy."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 5, 2010)

After a few long, heavy breaths Croft seems to regain a mearure of hi composure and panache. He give the Markab the thumbs up and turns to the lovely Ash. "Shallwe go find what we came here for while they play parralel parking ma'lady?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2010)

Ash nodded. At Croft, at Cheshana...at everyone.

"All right. Vurk, stay in communication with Cheshana to get this docking done. However you two want to do it is fine. Croft, lets find this relic so we can all get on the ship that actually still works. Then we can find out what a Drazi was doing on an old abandoned Markab ship."

She heads off the bridge towards the crew quarters to resume the quest. Room by room if need be.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth, hearing and feeling some of the stress being removed from the engines, breathes a sigh of relief and mops his brow, as he continues his vigilant monitoring of the ship's systems.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 9, 2010)

_Easy, no. But possible._ Sarhat answers to the markab and opens comm again. _Vurk, full stop and hope that the currents don't smash us together. Lucky we are not very far from the gate. Beacon is still strong._ Waiting for the Fortune to come to stop he turns again to Cheshana. _I am not sure this ship can survive the trip back to civilisation. I suggest we take the Fortune once those two find the artefact and leave this ship for the hyperspace._

Once Vurk has stopped the Fortune, Sarhat will try to dock the two ships together.

[sblock=OOC]Dammit! I keep writing Greed when talking about the ship . Lets see how long it takes until I start referring the real Greed as the Fortune in AE [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2010)

Before Croft and Ash leave the bridge, Cheshana hands them his Abbai-made datapad.

"Here," he says, bringing up some diagrams. "This have map of ship, here where we think talisman is. And here is picture of it so you know when see.".

Whilst the two telepaths search the ship, Sarhat, Vurk and Cheshana begint he delicate procedure of docking. Under Sarhat's guidance, Vurk brings the _Fortune_ to a full stop. Then it is a matter for first spinning the _Lashaiaj_ at exactly the same speed counter to the rotating sections, so that these are held stable relative to the _Fortune_. Difficult, but not too hard since the ship is mostly fly-by-wire and the Markab computer calculates the necessary adjustments. Kirth keeps an eye on the damaged maneuvre drive but the tiny bursts of thruster fire place little strain on the system.

Finally the piloting team are rewarded with a gentle "Clung!" as the two ships touch together. Vurk magnetises the landing gear on the _Fortune_ and extends the docking collar. 

Whilst this is going on, Ash and Croft find the talisman that they are looking for. Finally, it would seem, the mission is over.

Cheshana looks across to Sarhat. "You get your people onto your ship. I stay here until all across to make sure we not lose position," he says with a small smile.

[sblock=OOC]
I know what you mean, and they're similarly named ships as well, let alone the whole "rescue in hyperspace" scenario!
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarhat glances at Cheshana curiously but shrugs of the suspicion. Opening communications he tells the plan to others. _Ashley, Croft if you have found the artefact, head back to Fortune. Same for you Kirth, we don't need you here anymore. I'll be there soon._ He opens the straps keeping him in the helm and pushes out. _Keep the ships steady, I'll signal you when I have the Fortune._ He tells Cheshana. He looks at the children and sighs. He didn't really know how to deal with this. _Alright. Follow me. We go to our ship._


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2010)

"Ash here. We have the talisman." She gives Croft a nod.

"We're heading for the airlock now."

She makes good on her report, turning around and heading for the other end of the ship. As she does she remarks to Croft,

"I thought our last mission, where we got pinned down by assassins on a docking platform, was the craziest one ever. Guess the mountain has a new king. Lets get outta here before anything else happens."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2010)

[sblock=Sarhat]
Cheshana touches Sarhat's arm as he passes, gently asking him to wait. He meets Sarhat's eyes.

"Captain Sarhat," he says with difficulty. "I think you guess my intentions. Everyone I ever know or love is dead. Your people have way, you call "_going to the sea of stars_". This I...." he trails off. "When time comes, Captain, I ask you do as I wish. All data need by the humans is on datapad. I give to Mr. Warren, he like it for his solitaire." Cheshana gives a small, sad smile. "I hope humans not suffer same fate as my people. Good luck."
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 19, 2010)

edit


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2010)

(OOC - I thought only Sarhat heard what Cheshana said...)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 19, 2010)

[sblock=@ Shayuri]The timid little Abbai that was loath to even help control the ship during the fight all of a sudden wants to be left alone on it now that its damaged? it has no baring on the actual game so stop being pithy about fluff Shay.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Now you're just pithing me off. [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 22, 2010)

_I do not agree with you. You still have duty for your kind. But I will respect your wish._ Sarhat places a hand on Cheshana's chest. _Valen with you. May you find what you look for in the stars._

Once he rejoins the others he simply shrugs off any question they might have. _Cheshana stays behind to make sure the ships don't stray. I will take control and contact him once we are on the bridge._

[sblock=OOC]I sorta agree with vertexx. I was pretty sure what chesh was going to do even before the confirmation. Wouldn't be too far out for a savvy centauri to pick the signs... 

But to pick on the more important fluff-mistake. It's markab, not abbai  And I thought she was he, but I'm too lazy to check through the thread for that...[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 22, 2010)

OOC: Yes, Cheshana is both a Markab, and a "he" (it's that -ana ending that get's you, I guess. It should be pronounced with heavy emphasis in the first syllable and very little on the 'a's, CHESH-nuh, not that that would ever be obvious from reading it).

IC:

As the crew of the _Fortune_, plus the two Ensorrians, return to your ship you are greeted enthusiastically by Vurk. An enthusiastic pak'ma'ra is not something most sentient beings want to see.

"It is good to have you back," he says through his translator. "I have the drazi sedated in sick bay. I think the zero-gravity webbing will keep him secure in case he wakes up."

Everyone is strapped in. Sarhat and Kirth run a quick check over the systems of the _Fortune_, but everything seems to be in order. 

Cheshana hails you from the Markab ship. 

"Captain Sarhat, ready to disengage?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I could have sworn there was an Abbai woman somewhere along the way, I probably messed it up. Its impossible to keep all the NPC's right with these crazy alien names that give no hint as to gender or race (except the Narn with their affinity for apostrophies). (I may have an ear for language, but that doesn't extend to fictional alien dialects obviously.  Names ending in "A" are traditionally feminine, while names ending in "O" are masculine, Antonia/Antonio etc.)[/sblock]Once aboard the Fortune again, Croft puts away his new 0-G suit and and sets to work carefully examining the new toy...err artifact with great care.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2010)

_I have the ship._ Sarhat answers through the comm and then turns to the others. _Cheshana will not join us. He has found another purpose._ There seems to be a hint of honoring appreciation in Sarhat's voice.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2010)

"Goodbye my friends," says Cheshana over the comm. "I wish you success with find cure for humans. My people help you for return necklace. Mr. Warren, I give you datapad that you like. Maybe I see you all again one day."

With that he kills the communicatio link. The Markab liner pulls away from the Fortune and drifts away into the wild red stormclouds of hyperspace. It is only a few minutes before it is lost to sight, and a few more before it is lost to sensors.

Croft studies the Markab religious artifact. It is a fairly simple decorative design in gold, inset with rubies, suggestive of the sun perhaps. Perhaps worth a few thousand credits for the precious materials alone, more as an art object to the right buyer. It has no technological component to it, it is simply a piece of jewellery (in the same way that The Eye of House Kiro is a piece of jewellery).

[sblock=OOC]
I know what you mean about alien names, which is why I try to keep the number of NPCs as low as possible. The mission started on an Abbai space station, which is where you are remembering the Abbai from. As for the -a ending, well, yes, I know what you mean, except that the Markab don't speak Latin 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2010)

"What a waste," Ashley mutters as she watches the Markab drift away. "Waste of a life, waste of a ship...senseless, stupid waste."

She shakes her head. "I hope they like their precious 'relic.' No piece of jewelry's worth what they paid for it. Lets get back and get this over with, Sarhat. Sooner the better."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2010)

*Denouement*

The _Fortune_ returns to Ranasha station, Abbai space.

En route, with telepathis assistance, the story of the drazi is gradually pieced togather. Cheshana performed a fairly thorough download of the _Lashaiaj'_s log onto his datapda. The drazi, named Zakavd, was employed as an engineer on the liner. He, and the ensorrians survived the plague but found themselves adrift in an empty ship full of the dead. The telepathic images of the frightened ensorrians, coupled with his hopeless situation, drive the drazi mad and he came to imagine that the ship was in charge of a demonic figure from drazi mythology. For their own part, the ensorrians locked themselves away from the drazi. Their species is partially able to surive by photosynthesis, and the faint light from Fendamir VII was enough to sustain them, coupled with remaining food rations.

The abbai of Ranasha station are willing to try to restore the drazi to health, physical and mental, and to re-patriate the ensorrians to their homeworld. The loss of Cheshana is mourned, but few seem too surprised. The Markab medical data is made available to Dr. Franklin's team on Earth, and a small step has been taken, hopefully, towards a cure to save Earth.

For a few days, the crew of the_ Fortune_ have time to relax on the abbai space station whilst the _Fortune_ undergoes refuelling and maintainance. The you are again contacted by ISA liaison Valerie Maupassant. The Anla'shok want to reassign you from Project Damocles (hunting for a cure for the Drakh plague) to a new assignment.

The Shadow-tech "spark-bug" that you found on Lison has been analysed. It is a new construction. You are to return to Lison and discover more.

[sblock=OOC]
So, I think that wraps up that adventure. I will post more introduction for the next one later on.

For the meantime, you are all now Level 3. You get a stipend of 1000Cr from the ISA (as well as all ship expenses paid!), but this time around you do not gain any extra Influence or other effects on top of those that you would get from levelling normally.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth spends his time tinkering and such.  When the crew gathers for meals and interaction, he is uncharacteristically quiet, and given to tenderly holding the datapad that Cheshana gave him and looking at it wistfully.  Was that a tear you saw?  Nah, couldn't-a been!


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 15, 2010)

*Episode Three: The Omega Agenda*







*March 22nd 2267, Renashaa Station, Abbai Homeworld.
*
The light in the conference chamber is warm and comforting, the walls clean and pearlescent, made of the ubiquitous Abbai “shell” material.

The five of you are gathered around the conference table, with three others present in image only on three viewscreens. The pictures are low quality due to the immense amount of encryption using up processing power. Centre image is a dark-skinned human woman in a formal _bubu_, the African styling that was fashionable amongst all humans about ten years ago. Valerie Maupassant, your liaison with the ISA

“Welcome,” she says. “May I introduce Dr. Sushar.” The image on the left, an Abbai with the pale colouration that speaks of great age in her species, gives you a polite nod. “Dr. Sushar,” she pronounces the name with emphasis on the second syllable, “ is Abba’s foremost expert on First One technology.” The doctor makes self-deprecating gestures. “And some of you already know Raive Timogen, our expert on Tribon culture.” The wolfish-looking man in the right-hand image gives a smirk. Almost half of his face and head are obscured by cybertech of unknown origin or purpose. 

“Ha!” he says, “Ain’t no culture on that hole.”

Maupassant is unfazed.

“Dr. Sushar has been studying the artefact that you bought back from Tribon,” she says. “Doctor, if you please.”

“Of course,” says Sushar. “Although the artefact was quite damaged and definitely non-functional, I have been able to ascertain that the control system is undoubtedly of Shadow origin. The external casing, however, what we have come to term the carapace, is of lower technology indicative of a younger race, although as yet I have been unable to determine which. We can rule out most of the major space-faring nations, I think, based on known manufacturing methods – nothing quite fits. However, we cannot completely rule out any origin.”

“So you can see,” says Maupassant, addressing the conference room, “this is a worrying development. Some previously unknown or minor race with access to Shadow technology. We need you to return to Tribon and learn more. There is a chance that the Drakh may be involved, or that you will uncover some form of Shadowtech that may assist us with the Drakh plague. However, your mission is to observe and report; no engagements. Mr Timogen can provide you with contacts."

“Seems they don’t want me to leave my nice new quarters,” says Raive, “but I can put you guys and gals in touch with an old friend of mine, Man by the name of Vector. Check in with Traven at the Black Nebula again, he can set up the meeting. Vector used to point me in the direction of juicy bits of tech – anything oddball going on he’ll know.”

“There is the slight problem that your last visit to Tribon elicited a lot of interest on your departure,” adds Maupassant. “It may be unwise to take the _Fortune_ back there.”


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth mutters to his friends, "No engagements?  Where's the fun in _that_!"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2010)

"Well," Ashley says, "come to that, it hasn't been that long since we were all there. We might arrive in a different ship, but I don't think we're going to be able to fool them for long about who we are. Unless you're planning to disguise us all or something."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2010)

"Look, Val," says Raive, "No-one knows they were with you lot. What did they do? Get into a turf war with Tryce, blast off without playing their docking fees and smash their way through Zakind's blockade." He shrugs. "Sounds like perfectly normal behaviour for Lison. I say let them go in straight; at the very worst they'll have picked up a rep as people not to be messed with. I _am_ on board as the expert on the Lison system, right? 'Sides, it's only Logan and the bonehead who were there last time."


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Uhhh, bonehead?"

Kirth wonders if he is referring to a Minbari, but is too cool to say so.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2010)

"You might be one pal, but I don't know you," says Raive with a smirk. "I meant the Minbari."

"The ISA does not condone such epithets," says Maupassant primly.

"Yes ma'am," says Raive. He leans back in his chair wearing the grin of a naughty child.

"We can arrange alternative transport for you," says Maupassant, ignoring him, "but if Mr. Timogen seems to think you would be safe taking the Fortune, I'll leave that up to you. Any further questions?"


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 19, 2010)

Sarhat, standing silent in the background can be seen slightly smiling if someone happens to glance at just the right moment. He started to like this human. He had the courage to call him bonehead to his face. _I have heard other races say we all look alike. No one will probably recognise me._


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 29, 2010)

OOC: With Blackrat and Vertexx currently out of action for personal resaons, I'm putting the game on temporary hold. We _will_ return!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2010)

OOC:

Anyone fancy continuing this one? I have another interested party who could replace missing characters.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2010)

I'm good to go. Been enjoying it so far.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 13, 2010)

I could keep playing Croft if I'm not stepping on anyone's toes.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2010)

Sure, if you still have any use for a greasy tech-monkey.


----------



## Blackrat (May 14, 2010)

I'm in. This was one of the games I didn't want to drop  I'd like to redo Sarhat a bit though if that's ok? Make him Officer/Soldier maybe, rather than full officer.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2010)

Hey cool, we're all good to go.

Blackrat - sure, re-jig is fine. Don't forget that you're all now 3rd level, I can't recall without checking the RG if everyone levelled up in the end. I'll get the ball rolling on this after the weekend.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2010)

Dr. Si, I've still got to get Kirth leveled-up to 3rd.  Will get to that asap.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2010)

OOC: Yes, anyone else who's not levelled up (which I think is everyone but Vertexx...) please do so. Let me know if you need any info.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2010)

*March 26th 2267, Tribon System.*







The _Outrageous Fortune_ drops out the Tribon system jumpgate once again. On board are Sarhat, Ashley Logan, Croft Callo and Kirth Warren. Vurk remains behind on Renashaa Station, still in quarantine. Although he didn't come on board the stricken Markab vessel he is still the only species in the group known to be susceptible to Drafa Plague.

You are assured that any problems caused by your hasty departure have been smoothed over with credits, and that you should have no problem in being authorised to land. From there, you can return to the Black Nebula club and find Raive's contact, a man going by the name of Vector. You have a visual image of the man for reference, a gaunt, pale-looking human.

"_Outrageous Fortune_, this is Lison Close Orbit Control, please stand-by for landing instructions," says a voice over the comm. "Be advised that..." The voice suddenly breaks up into static. There is a silent pause and then a second voice, a clear female voice cuts in. 

"The All-Seeing Eye can help you," it says. "Seek the Sign of the Flying Saucer."

There is a second static crackle and Lison COC returns as if nothing had happened. "...not deviate from this approach."


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2010)

*Kirth Warren(?)*

OOC:  Dr. Si, Kirth's last name is actually Warren, not Logan, but, hey, I'll go with it!   Not like you, Dr. Si, to make a fool of your players....or IS it? 

Kirth, on the bridge for a change because he likes to watch the preety lights when the ship exits a jumpgate, says, "Oh, I never tire of seeing this sight!"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2010)

OOC: Oops, got you confused with Ashley. Now I've edited it so you look like you're talking rubbish. Ha!


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 20, 2010)

Croft is lounging in the common area, hunched over a data pad with alien symbols streaming across its surface. a look of confused distraction crosses his young face as the ship rudely leaves hyperspace with him inside it. With his train of thought derailed, the Centari looks around and sighs. He walk into the bridge just in time for the pirate transmission. "Who's all seeing eye we seeking?"


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Oops, got you confused with Ashley. Now I've edited it so you look like you're talking rubbish. Ha!



OOC:  Dang, and I was just sure Ashley had proposed marriage to Kirth and I somehow missed it!  Oh, well, "always a bridesmaid...."

IC:  To Croft, Kirth just says, "The _SHADOW_ knows...."


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2010)

The Black Nebula struck Vector as flashy and expensive, a lot seemed to have gone into appearances....he'd not been here in a while though he'd heard Raive mention it often enough.  Gaze sweeping across the bar, he saw _her_.  Beautiful and strinking, with her Grome accompaniment there on the stage, singing.  
Vector shook his head, an attempt to dislodge the unpleasant thoughts and the route they took into his memory.  An irrational anger burned hotly, something he'd never been able to get rid of.  However, years in Tribon City had taught him to wrap a cool reason around that temper.  
_He'd laughed at that, the last time Vector had voiced it.  
"Just like Lison huh? Two extremes, side by side...messed up kid"_
Vector made his way to the bar, it wasn't too busy at this hour, and took a seat.  Too many things were unsettling him these days, first Raive and then Sethyk. Now a cryptic message to meet some of Raive's friends, but no explanation...no _apology_.
A slurred argument between, what looked like, two drunk Drazi drew Vector's attention as he sat down.  They quietened down shortly after.  Everything seemed to unsettle him lately, too many things happening, too many unfamiliar feelings.  He  needed a new job to focus on, another run to be getting on with.  Despite what was happening around him, the Tal's were always there....ever faithful to him.
Vector smiled wryly to himself.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

OOC:  I'm confused. Did I miss something?


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2010)

OOC: Sorry, my fault - I did a 'meanwhile' sort of scene...apologies!


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

OOC:  No problem, I just thought I had wandered into the wrong thread or someting.   But, just to clarify, are you saying that you're not presently with the rest of us?  I guess so, since BigBoss Doc hasn't told us of your arrival.  Ok, the post makes more sense now, sorry!


----------



## Friday (May 23, 2010)

OOC: I enter, I disrupt, I exist...no I'm not with the rest of the group as yet, apologies for the confusion!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2010)

There is no further occurence of the mystery signal, nor any trace of where it came from. The _Fortune_ lands without any further incident and once again Ashley and Sarhat arrive in Tribon City. The dock fees have increased noticably since last time, but since the ISA is picking up the tab this isn't an immediate problem.

To Kirth and Croft, arriving for the first time, the place is an assault to the senses. The spaceport area is a crowded, bustling area full of all kinds of species; human, narn, centauri, drazi, brakiri, pak'ma'ra, llort, grome, hurr, balosian and a horde of other strange aliens - typically drawn from the races that prize profit and industry more than art and tranquility. Sarhat is the only minbari present. Eateries of all kinds send out savoury smells to tempt you, but this is overlaid with a dusty, metallic tang to the dry air. Advertisements flash and shout for your attention, informations screens show rolling news coverage and the fluctuating market value of Q-40 minute by minute. The Zocalo on B5 is a walk in a quiet country park compared to this.

But one transport tube journey later and the true nature of Tribon City becomes apparent. More than just artificial tunnels, the place occupies huge underground caverns where the buildings are partially carved into the rock, and tubeways crisscross at all levels like a painting by Escher.

The Black Nebula Club is two steps above sleazy, a place for drinking, gambling and watching semi-naked sentients dancing. The bartender, an abbai male, spots you as you arrive and gives a friendly wave. This is Traven, aka "Gills", who Ashley and Sarhat met last time and your main point of contact on this planet.

[sblock=Vector]
Four people enter the bar - a young centauri male, a minbari (warrior, by the look of him) and two humans, man and woman. From the unflattering descriptions given by Raive, these must be the people who want to talk to you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 28, 2010)

Croft's head swims as they enter the establishment. This was the environment he was best suited to and he loved the flood of emotion that washed over him like a wave. Lust and greed and cravings of a more - complicated nature, he drank them all in as a smile slowly spread across his face and his eyes fall to half mast. "This is definitely where I parked my car..." His head lolls toward the multicolored libations being shaken and stirred by the alien bartender. "I'll be 'investigating' the bar if anyone needs me..."


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Great, I'm glad you feel at home, Croft."  Then, Kirth whispers conspiratorially to Ash, "Quick, tell me again what hellhole uh, planet we're on?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2010)

The fish-headed bartender sizes up Croft as he approaches.

"What can I get you?" he asks. "If I may make a suggestion, perhaps sir would appreciate the _lor'gak_. It's named after an animal on the drazi homeworld 'cos it'll bite your head off," he adds with a grin.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2010)

Vector eyes the group as they enter, noticing them at first for the Minbari amongst them...few enough of them are found in place like Tribon let alone the 'Nebula.  
Raive's descriptions lingered in his memory, Vector knows him well enough to be able to 'translate' them to match what he sees.  
Whoever they were, Raive thought it important enough to insist that he meet with them.  _More important than anything else_, came the bitter thought before Vector could ignore it.  
Irritated at being so unsettled in his home territory, Vector shook himself mentally.  He stood languidly, unfolding himself from his seat in a manner that made his height apparent.  He sauntered towards the bar where the Centauri was ordering something, he stopped next to him and leaned against the bar whilst patiently waiting for Gills to finish.
"I hear we have a mutual friend" he stated calmly.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Do we now?  Have a name, does this 'friend'?"


----------



## Friday (Jun 5, 2010)

Vector regards the man who addressed him coolly.  
"Raive" he replies, then turns to the bar to get Gills' attention.
"Whatever fuel-like excuse you keep for vodka and the closest to equivalent to orange juice you have, please Gills"
Vector turns back to the man and his companions.
"So, who exactly are you and why did Raive want me to meet you?" he asks archly.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*



Friday said:


> Vector turns back to the man and his companions.
> "So, who exactly are you and why did Raive want me to meet you?" he asks archly.



Kirth looks at the man with just a touch of disdain, not particularly impressed by his treatment of the servers here, and looks at Ash, indicating that he will defer to her answer.  "Milady, if you please..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

"My name's Ashley Logan," she said on the heels of Kirth's 'introduction.' "We're interested in Tal tech, or, more accurately, in those interested in Tal tech. Raive said you could help us with investigating any...unusual traffic between the surface and the station."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2010)

Sarhat, silent as usual, stares down at the new human. The Minbari seemed to be in a foul mood, and had an aura of intimidation around him. But then again, what Minbari Warrior didn't fit in that description. He nodded as Ashley introduced herself, indicating his approval that she was their spokesperson.

[sblock=OOC]I still need to level up Sarhat. I'm probably taking a level of Soldier to enhance my ground combat.[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jun 8, 2010)

"Do you know where Raive is?" Vector asks quickly, "I haven't seen him for a while, and I was....concerned.  People disappear in Tribon all the time, but not always people like Raive..."
He pauses for a moment, as though to catch a breath and tries to cover it by accepting the drink Gills pushes across the bar.  Vector shoves some credit chits towards the Abbai, murmuring his thanks before turning back to Ashley.
"Aside from that.." he says, taking a sip and wrinkling his nose in distaste, "I do have an interest in Tal tech, can I ask what your interest in it might be? I'm going to wager that your not corporate..unless they're suddenly in the habit of hiring Minbari bodyguards.."
Vector glances briefly at the silent Minbari, enjoying a brief flare of curiosity.  
'_I should've stuck to xeno-anthropology_' he thought wryly.  
"So you're prospectors? Archaeologists? What?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Again Kirth defers to his friends to field the question from the newcomer.  He just stands silently and tries to look wise.   (I SAID 'tries.')


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 9, 2010)

OOC: Still here, I'm just enjoying being able to sit back and watch


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2010)

Friday said:


> "Do you know where Raive is?" Vector asks quickly, "I haven't seen him for a while, and I was....concerned.  People disappear in Tribon all the time, but not always people like Raive..."
> He pauses for a moment, as though to catch a breath and tries to cover it by accepting the drink Gills pushes across the bar.  Vector shoves some credit chits towards the Abbai, murmuring his thanks before turning back to Ashley.
> "Aside from that.." he says, taking a sip and wrinkling his nose in distaste, "I do have an interest in Tal tech, can I ask what your interest in it might be? I'm going to wager that your not corporate..unless they're suddenly in the habit of hiring Minbari bodyguards.."
> Vector glances briefly at the silent Minbari, enjoying a brief flare of curiosity.
> ...




"Raive's fine," Ashley replies. "He ran into some trouble here, and needed a place to lay low. We helped him find such a place."

"As for who we are, and more specifics about what we're after, we'll need to go somewhere more private to get into those details. Will that be all right with you?"


----------



## Friday (Jun 9, 2010)

Eyeing the woman sharply, Vector absent mindedly toys with fragment on the chain round his wrist.
"What kind of trouble?"
Finishing his vodka, Vector crosses his arms and looks straight at Ashley.
"Before we go anywhere 'more private' miss, you're going to have to give me a little more to go on than that.  Who do you work for?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth is amused by Vektor calling Ash "Miss," hehe. _"What a novel concept,"_ he thinks.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 11, 2010)

As the young Centari downs his third Lor'gak, laughing and chatting with a few local lovelies at the bar, the more ernest and serious conversations seem to die off in the establishment. Eyelids droop merily, and even beings that aren't drinking start to sway and occasionally blurt embarassing things as if they had been pounding their native intoxicant for hours. A mellow buzz settles over the entire place as the local girls order another round for the vested lethario.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2010)

Friday said:


> Eyeing the woman sharply, Vector absent mindedly toys with fragment on the chain round his wrist.
> "What kind of trouble?"
> Finishing his vodka, Vector crosses his arms and looks straight at Ashley.
> "Before we go anywhere 'more private' miss, you're going to have to give me a little more to go on than that.  Who do you work for?"




"The same people Raive does now," Ashley answers, then grimaces a little and looks around. The olive branch would have to be passed by someone, or this would never work. She'd have to be the first to offer, it seemed. 

"The ISB," she said quietly, hardly moving her lips at all. "And what we're interested in is something infinitely more dangerous than Tal tech. Working with us, you'll save lives...including very possibly your own." She looked up to meet his eyes. "That's all I can say here."


----------



## Friday (Jun 12, 2010)

An arch reply hovered on his lips, but something in the woman's demeanour gave him pause.  
_More dangerous than Tal tech?_
A part of him wondered if that were possible but...there was an undercurrent of something to this, some kind of tension that he'd only felt..._before_.  
"Ok...you're appealing to my sense of self-preservation, if not my malnourished scientific curiosity....there's a small, unfrequented Narn place down the street"
Vector straightens himself, and takes a quick glance around the bar.
"No-one goes there because the old guy running the place has some deal with a spoo farm somewhere...its all he ever sells...I don't why the Consortium hasn't moved him on.  We can talk there"

GM....
[sblock]I don't know if I've taken too much license here, hope its ok! And I don't know how to not have 'spoiler' written across the top of this...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*OOC: Assisting Friday*

Ready, Set, QUOTE! 
[sblock=How to avoid 'Spoiler']To see my syntax here, simply quote this post.[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock='I get it'] I get it![/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'm both mortified and apologetic[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*Ahem! LAST OOC*

Yeah, yeah, sure.  ANYway, can we stop the highjack of Dr. Si's thread now?  Forgive me, Doc?

[sblock=Friday]You're welcome, but sheesh, keep it in your pants, ok? [/sblock]
[sblock=Lou]Who was that masked Constable anyway?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2010)

Ashley nods and motions to the others with a flip of her hand. She then gets up and gestures for Vector to lead the way.

"After you."

On arriving at the Narn's joint, reeking unmercifully of spoo, she picks a table far from the center of things and sits down. She waits for everyone else to be seated as well before beginning.

"We have reliable intel that someone in this area...maybe here, maybe on the surface...is using the technology of the Shadows," she said quietly. "An artifact obtained here, supposedly of Tal make, was later revealed to be a hybrid piece of tech, and neither source was Tal. We're here to find out who made it."

She leaned closer.

"I don't know if you know how dangerous the possibilities are here, but you have to understand that whoever's using this black tech is fooling with things they do not, _cannot_, understand. It's only a matter of time before it blows up in their faces...and very possibly the faces of everyone here."


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth just listens as Ash tells her (and his?) tale, bolting down copious amounts of scotch the whole time.  _"Ciminy, Shadows?  What sort of people have I fallen in with?"_ he thinks.


----------



## Friday (Jun 15, 2010)

Vector's eyes widened as he listened to what Ashley said.  As a 'runner, he traded in scavenged tech but he had a healthy respect for it...not like Raive did, Vector wasn't about to put any of that stuff into his body..no matter the _benefits_.

"Shadow tech? Out here? Is this something to do with the plague? Do you think you can use this stuff?"

Vector sat back, taking a deep breath and looking at the odd group before him. 
"Alright, you've piqued my interest.  What do you want me to do?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth maintains his silence and looks to the others.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 16, 2010)

Croft comes sloshing over to the table with a plastered look of unadulterated innibriation. He sits down at the table but is obviously more interested in what is, or is not still in his pocket. "Yah...that black tech was ....bad. It was chock full of .... all kinds of ...badness." The sound of the young Centari's forehead hitting the table attracts a bit of unwanted attention. The waves of cellubrious cheer seem to be following the trader, but start to dissipate once he loses consciousness.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2010)

The narn proprietor, whose demeanour has been set to "silent hostility" since Croft walked into his business, gives a snort of disgust and switches on the viewscreen at high volume. The bombastic theme music common to current affairs programs blares out. An asiatic human woman appears on screen.

"I'm Kathy Sakura, here with my All-Seeing Eye, Max", she gestures to the camera, which bobs as its wielder nods in acknowledgement. "Tonight on LNN we'll be asking the question: Is President Kevik considering joining the Interstellar Alliance? We investigate rumours that Kevik has been in secret talks with the ISA, and what that would mean for Lison independence."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth does his best to tune out the blaring vidscreen, and mentally prepares to leave, because he figures that his friends will want to move the discussion to a less oppressive environment.  (Kirth has never liked LNN anyway, preferring the anchors of Stoat News Channel.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashley glances at the screen, but actually seems to like the noise cover.

"Our mission here is to find out who's using the Shadow tech and shut them down. If we discover anything that's of use against the plague, great, but that's not our primary goal. My team visited Lison once before, when we met Raive. In the process of all that, we discovered this..."

She produces a small image of the Shadowtech artifact on her PDA and shows it to Vector. 

"It was supposedly Tal tech recovered from the planet surface. Analysis showed otherwise. Have you ever seen anything else like this, and if so where?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2010)

[sblock=Friday]
I don't remember exactly what details I primed you with. Vector has seen these before, but not "in the flesh" - a few have been bought back from the surface by various oxygen runners including Raive's team but they have a habit of disappearing from the market very quickly. A couple of possible leads: Brenda Bhatnagar is one of Raive's old team-mates who was there when Raive found the one he passed onto the junk dealer Sethyk (also now missing). You also know that a pak'ma'ra tech dealer named Quaisak came into possession of one yesterday.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 18, 2010)

OOC - its a good thing Croft is unconscious. He would be very upset if he noticed he had walked into a Narn establishment of any kind, how embarassing.


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2010)

A sense of unease ripples through Vector on looking at the image on the PDA.  
"May I?"
He gently lifts it out of Ashley's hands and looks more closely, one slender finger tracing the shape as though he could feel it through the screen.  He stops, quickly handing it back.
"Yes, I've seen that before.  Raive found one of them, but I guess you would know that...he passed it on to a friend of his, but I haven't seen or heard from them since..."
Vector narrowed his eyes.
"I'm going to make a bit of an intuitive leap here...did you have something to do with that? His name was Sethyk, he was a Cascor and a brilliant tech-head"
He toys absentmindedly with the metal fragment on his wrist.
"Look, I know someone who might have one of these things, another dealer.  Maybe I can set up a meeting?"

[sblock=GM]If Vector has the opportunity, can I have him place a call to Qualsak under the premise of having an interested buyer for his piece of tech? And, if possible, during the conversation can I steer it towards how he acquired it? In a manner suggesting I want to do the same? Vector's Intrigue isn't marvellous, but his Bluff ain't bad![/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2010)

Ashley smiled. In spite of the whole Shadow-tech thing, she couldn't help liking Sethyk.

"His price for helping us was a ticket offworld," she answered. "As for the plan, it has a lot of mights and maybes, but you're our best shot. Do what you can and keep us informed."

"Is there anything you need from us?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 23, 2010)

OOC: Friday, will adjudicate that for you, just waiting to see if Vector has any reply to Ashley.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth doesn't really understand any of the conversation, but listens politely anyway, while wishing that he was back amongst his beloved engines.


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2010)

Eyeing the Centauri now slumped over the table, Vector vaguely realised his error in choosing a Narn establishment.  Drawing his attention back to the woman and her companion across the table, Vector looked thoughtful for a moment.
"Find a hotel, let me know where it is and I'll let you know what I find" he stops, sliding Ashley's PDA back across the table and tapping something out on it, "This is my link, let me know where you're staying"
He moves to get up, throwing down some credit chits for his untouched spoo.
"Like I said, I'll make some calls"
He stands, taking another look at the image of the Shadowtech.
"And then I'll let you know _my_ price"


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Well _that_ was cryptic!  Is this ... entity ... going to be of any use whatever to us, or should we hightail it away form here with all possible speed?"  Kirth really doesn't know if he's even asking the right questions, he just feels the need to say _SOMETHING_  so that he can feel like he had some sort of input.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 26, 2010)

The stone drunk teenage Centari opens one bleary eye as the datapad clatters on the crude table. Nobody can tell if he has regained consciousness or if it was just a reflex brought on by the sound.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Seeing the Centauri move, Kirth mutters softly to Ash, "I was sure he was dead...and I'm still not completely convinced that he isn't."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

Ashley turned off her PDA and nodded to herself. 

"Both, yes," she said to Kirth, and reached out to shake the Centauri's shoulder. "Up," she urged. "Get up or I'll have Sarhat carry you out. Then you can figure out how much honor having a Minbari schlep you around costs you because honestly...I'm not sure I can count that high."

She got out of her seat. "Lets get some rooms somewhere."


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth, taking a drink just as Ashley makes her astute comment, almost chokes, but only manages to lose about a quarter ounce of liquor as he guffaws loudly.

"Good one, Ash!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2010)

As the crew of the Fortune find beds for the "night"*, Vector gets in contact with Quaisak. On the small viewscreen of his communicator, the pak'ma'ra shows up as a slightly rotund example of its race, with purplish colouration to its skin.

"Ah, Mr. Hawthorne. A long time since we've done business, I trust things are well?" Quaisak's translator is a better quality than those used by most pak'ma'ra, with more tonality and a greater nuance of vocabulary, allowing for a more naturalistic speech style than the usual stilted mechanical tones.

Vector discusses the matter of the strange beetle-device.

"It's already found a buyer, Mr. Hawthorne," says Quaisak. "And I'm sure you can appreciate that my clients and source are confidential. But if you are interested I can sell your client the surface coordinates of where my supplier found it. Perhaps they can pick one up themselves. Starting price is 2000 credits. If they are interested, you can all meet me at my usual place of business."

Quaisak's "usual place of business" is a tiny nameless diner down in the lower tier, sector M24.

*Like most artificial environments, Tribon City tends to operate constantly, even though it nominally runs on Earth Standard Time. The planet itself Lison has a day lasting about 10 hours.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 2, 2010)

Croft somehow makes it to his feet, his eyes slits of there usual glory. He makes some kind of remark to someone he apparently thinks is a woman in his native tongue, but when "she" doesn't respond he follows the leaving group in a cross between a huff and utter relief.

OOC - should have internet every day now.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> The stone drunk teenage Centari opens one bleary eye as the datapad clatters on the crude table. Nobody can tell if he has regained consciousness or if it was just a reflex brought on by the sound.




He has become one with his inner self!


----------



## Friday (Jul 2, 2010)

"C'mon Quaisak" says Vector, "You're going to _start_ with 2000?"
Vector shakes his head at pudgy pak'ma'ra.
"We've done some good business together my friend, and you've already made your profit here...so how's about taking a few hundred off that for me?"
Vector smiles suddenly, a shrewd cast coming to his expression.
"I might have a couple more items coming in that will take your interest Quaisak, give a little here and it'll come back to you ten-fold" (*)
"Think about it, and I'll meet you at your spot in a couple of hours" 
With that, Vector signs off and flicks a switch on his communicator.  The metal fragment catches his eye, and he carefully unwinds the chain from around his wrist.  He holds the twisted piece of metal up, as though examining it closely.
_Why do I keep you?_ he wonders, _it's not as though he meant for it to mean anything..._ 

[sblock=(*)]Vector may be lying a little bit here too...he'll be alluding to the possibility of finding something more than the 'beetle' but overexagerrating the probability..if that makes sense![/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2010)

Quaisak makes a kind of grunting noise that his translator doesn't convert - perhaps the pak'ma'ra form of laughter.

"I remember why I stopped dealing with you, Mr. Hawthorne. So many layers of promise and counter-promise. A reduction now in exhange for first refusal for more goodies later? I accept. How does 1500 sound? You can upload the credit to my account, and I'll link you the coordinates. Deal?"


----------



## Friday (Jul 7, 2010)

"I'll have to transfer some funds around, I'll be in touch" Vector tells the pak'ma'ra.

Later in his small and grim apartment, Vector sits and reviews some of his notes on the Tal while he waits to hear from the people he met earlier.  
_Raive got away, and Sethyk...maybe I should think about moving on aswell....maybe it's time find something new..again..._ Vector muses, reaching for the cup of coffee he'd made earlier.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
As far as gathering funds go, that's a relatively easy Influence check. Depending on which Influence you use there may be conditions attached to paying it back....

This game isn't too concerned with counting every credit, but webs of obligation are a different matter. Assuming everyone is happy with the deal with Quaisak I'm willing to brush over the details and move the game on, but feel free to do some more RPing between Vector and the others if you like.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

OOC:  I'm right there with you, Dr. Si.

Kirth says, "I do have some maintenance checks to do before we leave this rock, you know, so I'd better get back to it before too awfully long."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2010)

Ash just nods. "That's fine. Just keep in touch. If you see anything remotely suspicious, call us. Last time we had to fight out way through assassins to get to the ship. Hopefully this time we're attracting less attention, but you never know. So don't take any chances."


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth fidgets nervously.  "Assassins, you say?  Hmmm, maybe I'll have another drink and just sit quietly." 

OOC:  Let there be no doubt about it -- Kirth doesn't do assassins!


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2010)

Vector taps his link to record a message to Ashley.
"I have a lead on where those things were found, but its going to cost you...have you guys got yourselves settled? We should move on this before the price goes up"
Hitting another button, Vector keys Ashley's link and sends the message.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2010)

Ashley's comm issues a musical series of tones, and she pulls it out of her pocket. "That was fast," she observes, and flicks it on.

"Ash here," she says...and then she listens for a moment. "We're settled enough. Where do you want to meet, and where are we going?"


----------



## Friday (Jul 15, 2010)

Gathering his belongings, shoving some data crystals in his pockets, Vector spoke into his link.
"There's a diner on the lower tier, sector M24, you'll know it when you see.  Be there in twenty minutes.  Vector out"
Vector picked up his PPG, checking the caps briefly and then shoving the weapon into his jacket.  
"Here we go" he mutters as he leaves his apartment.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2010)

*Twenty Minutes Later...Tribon City, Lower Tier, Sector M24*

Being more familiar with the transport tubes and interconnected tunnels of Tribon City, Vector arrives slightly earlier than the crew of the Outrageous Fortune, but doesn't have to wait long before the four disparate individuals arrive.

The nameless diner, a narrow shack of a building sandwiched between a brakiri mini-bank and a repair shop, with dirty windows and a plasti-coated menu in the window full of grammatical mistakes.

Inside, the decor is worse than the narn spoo-bar you were in earlier. Aside from the serving staff there is one customer, a portly pak'ma'ra with purple-tinged skin and robes with a hint of metallic green. He is flanked by two burly horn-nosed balosians who stand over him (it) protectively. The pak'ma'ra has its tentacles in a bowl of something that looks like stagnant ditchwater as you enter, slurping noisily. It looks up, accepts a napkin from one of the balosians and wipes its face tentacles.

"Mr. Hawthorne," it says, its translater orb flashing in time on the table before it. "Good to see you, and these must be your clients. Forgive me for not standing to greet you, I find it difficult these days. My name is Quaisak. Has Mr. Hawthorne explained our deal to you?" You note that the pak'ma'ra's translator produces a much more fluent speech pattern than Vurk's rather crude synthesised voice. "I regret the item you were after has already been sold, but I have the coordinates of where it was found. Mr. Hawthorne has arranged a deal on your behalf."

[sblock=Balosian]






My interpretation differs from the semi-canon but, well, the name seems to fit to me!
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth takes in the scene, vomits mentally (on the _inside_ that is) but gives no outward sign of distress, and when a response is called for he says nothing, but looks to Ashley.


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2010)

Vector surpressed the urge to wrinkle his nose in distaste. Despite having seen Quaisak _ingest_ many times before, it still caught him unawares at times and his essentially human sensibilities protested.
"Quaisak, these are my _clients_...is 1500 your final offer?" asks Vector quickly, settling in his 'business mode', "I'd be willing to throw in some free appraisals of your finds, and you know I'm pretty good"

[sblock=OOC]I want to try and slip in a bit of persuasive-ness here, as a last ditch attempt to bring the price down...would that be Intrigue? (+5 if it is)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 18, 2010)

Croft walks in with shaded glasses on, but his spirits seem to have been unaffected by the night of suicidal drinking. He flashes the group a fangy smile as he approaches, oblivious to the effect the pac'mara's eating habits are having on the others. "So whos appraising what now? Sorry I was late, I couldn't get my hair to cooperate this morning. It wierd, like I slept on something hard and flat last night. Oh well, guess its just one of those mysteries of the universe we will never understand." 

He turns to the pac'mara with the flashing translator. "Quaisak, how they danglin? Didn't think I'd see your purple tukus at this end of the rim."


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Nice of you to join us Croft!   I'd hate for you to have completely missed this gustatory spectacle to which we're being treated."  To himself, Kirth muses, _"Danglin'? Hehehe."_


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2010)

Ashley glances at Vector with a raised eyebrow. "Fifteen hundred, just for coordinates?" She turns her attention to Quasirek, but when Croft seems to know the fellow she decides to let the Centauri talk first.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2010)

"So, House Callo finally decided to let you out on your own, did they boy?" says Quaisak. It makes a grunting sound that the translator doesn't pick up. "If I'd known you were Mr. Hawthorne's client I would have doubled the price. I haven't forgotten about that little double-cross you pulled on Deneb 4." It's hard to tell if the pak'ma'ra is serious or not.

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy roll for Croft = not a great result, but not terrible.
Also, Sense Motive 4+5-4=5

Also rolled Diplomacy for Vector, but again not a great result. I'm interpreting that Quasak was mulling the idea when Croft barges in, which is why he doesn't address Vector's offer.
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jul 21, 2010)

Scowling at the Centauri's interruption, Vector leans over to Ashley.
"Can you put your hands on fifteen hundred?" he mutters, one hand fluttering to the PPG in his jacket, "I'd rather not antagonise my associates with force"
The sudden shift surprises Vector.  Tribon has been his territory for so long, to be _usurped_ in such a fashion...surprises him.  This handsome, but above all young, Centauri certainly bore watching.
"Eloquently put, Mr Warren" says Vector, smiling despite himself.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Centari's eyes narrow ever so slightly for the shortest of moments. "Now you and I both know that there were never any exlcuive contracts signed you old squid. I was simply in the right place at the right time." Croft casually uses subltely dismissive gestures as he speaks. "Who could have known studying stellar drift patterns of ancient racial migrations could have saved a weeks travel time? And shouldn't that tip about that garba...er salvage location I waved you, have more than made up for any misunderstandings?" 

Croft plops down into a chair, very much like a hurt child crossing his arms. He looks around at the floor for a few moments before looking back at the Purple pudding pop that is slobbering down the front of himself. "We all have to make a living out here Quaisak. And this job isn't house business anyway, you know that the really old stuff is what I'm after now, so how about giving us a break? You know it could take us a really long time to track down. And that whole time I won't be around the trading colonies at all. Someone could make quite the tidy profit during my 'studies', if we had right bit of info to point us in a direction. What do you say my old friend?" He flashes his pointed teeth in his smile as he says 'friend', but it couldn't be any kind of threat could it? He leans forward as the tentacles of the Pac'mara slither around above the semi-liqiud meal. "But if your not interested, I'm sure Sull'quon can find me the same info we need, and would be happy to take any opportunity to establish a couple of new routes..."


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*



Friday said:


> "Eloquently put, Mr Warren" says Vector, smiling despite himself.



"Eloquence is one of my middle names, Sir!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley shakes her head slightly, without looking at Vector.

"That won't be necessary," she murmurs. "We're not going to open any doors that way. Let us talk to him and see what we can do."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2010)

"Well now, business is business" says Quaisak. "I know the thing you're looking for, and I know that plenty of people find it very valuable." It reaches into its robes and pulls out a datacrystal. "This'll give you details on where the one I last sold was found, up on the planet's surface. If you go up there, you'll need a guide as well. Since it's you, Mr. Callo, I'd be happy to throw in an introduction to one of the best crawler operators in Tribon City, all at no extra cost."

[sblock=OOC]
Raising 1500 credits can be done through some contacts, with an Influence check DC 12 (Influence is rolled 2d6 + Influence), assuming nobody has that in ready money.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2010)

See this thread


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2010)

OOC: So, I'm still around at the moment. Don't want to get this thing too bogged down in the negotiations so I'm moving it forwards a bit.

IC:

Dealing is concluded with Quaisak, and the bloated pak'ma'ra hands over a data crystal giving details of the place on the surface of Lison where several of the Shadow "bugs" have been found. Getting out onto the hostile surface of Lison, however, requires a crawler, and someone to drive it. Through Quaisak and Vector's contacts you arrange to meet with one.

And so the group arrives in Garage 2-Gamma, situated near one of the large airlock exits at the very top of Tribon City. The crawler is a large truck on heavy-duty balloon tyres, and the driver a blond male human in overalls who is performing some last-minute checks as you arrive. He turns round, wiping his hands on an oily rag. A name badge on his overalls declares him to be "Sorensen", but he holds out a hand and introduces himself as "Lars. Pleased to meet you."  He glances around the hangar. "Your friends are already here," he adds.

The obvious question is _"What friends?",_ and the answer appears around the side of the crawler - a slender Asian woman and a burly man with cybernetics, both dressed in similar overalls to Lars Sorensen. The woman seems familiar, then you realise. The LNN newsreader...

"Kathy Sakura, and this is my all-seeing eye, Max," she says. "I got your message. So what's the big story?"

[sblock=OOC]
Don't worry if you are confused about sending Kathy Sakura a message. You should be 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Seeing what he thinks may be a kindred spirit, Kirth pulls Lars Sorensen aside for a bit of a chat.  Kirth engages him in a discussion of the technical specifications of the protective devices needed to survive outside on Lison, and then moves on to other things.  "So what's it like working for this Ice Princess?  Is she as bad as mine, I wonder?" says Kirth, indicating Ashley.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2010)

Ashley gives Kathy Sakura a raised eyebrow, then shakes her head.

"I think you've been mislead, Ms Sakura," she says. "I never sent you a message, and there's no story here that I know of. All pretty much business as usal." 

She shrugs and spreads her hands in a 'whaddya gonna do?' gesture.

(OOC - I'd like to do a 'surface' scan of Kathy as she responds, to see if it gives any clues or hints about what she's after, and what sent her here.)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 6, 2010)

Croft comes strolling along with his newly acquired space suit neatly folded and strapped to a little wheeled trolley he rolls behind him. There isn't the slightest hint of confusion as the slender woman starts speaking to the group as if they knew what she was talking about. He leans in whispering to Ashley. _"Did you let me drunk com her last night and I just don't remember it? I would think even bombed I wouldn't have forgotten her."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorensen to Kirth:

"Up there, its terrible and beautiful. You've got a temperature that fluctuates between 40 to 60 Kelvin and the surface is mostly rock and dirty ice, but you get to see gases boiling off out of the ice and raining back down again as they turn liquid and that, my friend, is like nothing else."

He looks over at the two women talking and chuckles at Kirth's comment on "Ice Maidens." "I wouldn't know, she's only just turned up. Paying passenger like you lot, but how often do you get to meet the woman on the news?"

Sakura to Ashley:

Sakura glances at a datapad and frowns.

"Oh. Well, I guess that's the thing with anonymous tip-offs; you don't know who they come from. " She gives a humourless smile and reads from the screen. "'_Have information regarding disappearance of oxygen runners. Meet at garage 2-Gamma, 1800 EST. AL._'. I thought one of you might be Al, or A.L., or whomever. Still, _do_ you know anything about missing oxygen runners?"

[sblock=Ashley]
It takes a moment for Ashley to get a handle on Sakura's mind, but then her thoughts come through loud and clear. Confusion, annoyance. She seems genuinely confused, suspects Ashley might be lying, might have sent the message and is now having second thoughts, wondering who else might have sent it and why, and also a sense of eagerness in hunting a story.
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2010)

An irrational part of Vector suddenly thinks:
"_It's Kathy Sakura! She's famous!_"
He quashes that thought quickly, and coldly.
"The surface of Lison doesn't see many reporters, why the interest in missing oxygen runners? It's a dangerous job" he says, addressing the asian woman.

[sblock=GM]Is there a chance I would know Lars? Would I have had some reason to deal with him in the past in my line of work?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth thinks he sees a brief flash of 'hero worship' in Vector's eyes and softly says to him, "If you like, should I get her autograph for you later?" 

[sblock=correction]Ok, so it should technically be 'heroine worship.'  So sue me.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2010)

"Max and me are no strangers to danger," says Sakura. "And when people start vanishing in mysterious circumstances, I smell a story." She pockets her datapad and sighs, her expression softens a bit, becoming less of a mask.

"Listen," she says. "Maybe someone is playing games with both of us here, but the fact is, people _have_ been going missing up above in greater than normal numbers. Me and Max _are_ booked on board Mr. Sorensen's crawler for a little tour. Whether or not your business and my business are the same, we're going the same way for now so I hope that's not going to cause difficulties between us. Can we agree to get along?"

[sblock=Friday]
Looking at Vector's skill list, probably the most likely to try is Profession (tech runner). I rolled 17+4=21, reckon that's enough to show a prior connection. It can even be that Vector, not Quaisak, has hired Sorensen . You know him to be a solid and dependable driver, part of Raive's team when he went up top. Sorensen hasn't run many missions since Raive left the planet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

The young Centari flashes the reporter a pointy smile. "Well I know I'm looking forward to a nice long drive. We can get to know each other better on the way to wherever we are going."


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth settles in and acts like he's getting ready to take a nap, but he's actually watching everything around him as carefully as he can.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2010)

Ashley nods absently at Kathy, still thinking furiously. A.L, eh? Someone was sending an eye with them, and doing it in such a way that she'd know about it. But why?

"Nothing we're doing has anything to do with oxygen runners, or disappearing people," she says. "So no, I don't see any reason for difficulties. You've got your job, and we've got ours, and from what I'm hearing they're two different things entirely."

She smiles and offers a hand to shake.

"Ironically, my name is Ashley Logan, but I'm very sure no one on my crew called you."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2010)

The lone minbari standing in the shadows behind his companions is like looming presence of intimidation. He merely nods at the people and lets Ashley do the talking.

[sblock=OOC]I'm back... Nearly two weeks later than I was supposed to be. Sorry about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 12, 2010)

Sakura appraises Ashley with a cool gaze for a split second, before shaking her hand and breaking into a smile.

"Pleased to meet you, Ms. Logan." She turns to Croft and ramps up the smile another notch, returning his, and puts her arm in his. "I'm sure we will," she says, turning towards the crawler.

"All aboard," says Sorensen.

*****

The journey to the surface is a tedious one. The crawler travels up one of the many tunnels that connect Lison City with the surface of Tribon, a gently sloping spiral cut 10 meters wide through the rock and reinforced with regularly spaced trapezoidal metal braces. For the most part, the tunnel is lit only by the running lights of the crawler, which moves at little more than a brisk walking pace. Every 20 minutes or so the crawler arrives into a harsh glare of light, the tunnel blocked by huge airlock doors and guarded by Consortium troops. Each time, Sorensen has to go through a series of security checks to pass through.

This takes about two hours in all, and in the quiet phases Sorensen outs the crawler in auto and shows you around. It is a bit like a shuttlecraft on wheels, quite small and cramped. There are environment suits for all plus the standard emergency gear. Two airlocks exit the vehicles (via short ladders since it has an almost 2m ground clearance), one to the rear, one on the right-hand side. Some fold-out bunk compartments, a small head (with cleaning wand instead of a shower), and the drive compartment. Very cosy for 8 people.

Sorensen examines the coordinates given by Quaisak, and pulls up a satellite image on a screen.

"Venmeron Lake," he says, pointing to a circular crater with an almost perfect blue-white circle at the bottom. "An old impact crater, filled with water ice and a good source of liquid gases. It'll take us about two days to get there." He pulls the image back to a larger scale, indicates the realtive positions of Lison and the crater. "If any of you are claustrophobic, now's the time to leave."


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth grimaces at the thought of the cramped quarters for an extended period.  "Can we at least get a 'hygiene check' of everyone before we start off?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2010)

"And if someone fails?" Ashley asks dryly. "Relax Kirth. Your courage and fortitude will see you through this trial, just as they have through so many things before. Right?"

She smiles, daring him to contradict her.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth wnks at Ashley and says, "Why, you worried about failing? I should think you'd be as fresh as a _Galactic Eve_," referring to a well-known feminine hygiene product.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2010)

No stranger to the cramped confines of a vehicle like Sorensen's, Vector curls up in a seat and does his best to doze off during the quiet parts of the journey.  
At some point, he wonders up to the cockpit to speak with Sorensen, awkwardly clambering over the others with his lanky shape.
"So Lars, how's business been?" he asks.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorensen shrugs.

"Good and bad. Fewer people want to head topside at the moment, but those that do pay a premium. Every runner in Tribon knows of the vanishings, but you're hard pressed to find someone who knows anyone directly who's failed to come back."


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2010)

"Well my friend, you've met one now..." murmurs Vector, staring out across the uncompromising vista of Lison's surface and adds wrly "Let's hope we don't become one of these 'vanishings' ourselves"
"On the plus side" Vector says conversationally, "Its not everyday that you get to ferry a minor celebrity across the surface, is it? That's gotta be worth a drink or two in the 'Nebula I reckon, maybe even a drink with one of those pretty dancers I see you eyeing up now and then"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2010)

Lars glances back at Sakura and Max, then smiles.

"Amen to that," he says. "Mind you, you've seen her show, she usually digs out the dangerous stories so if she's here, we're probably in trouble." He makes a few adjustments to the controls and chuckles. "So that's Max, the camera guy. I see why she calls him her all-seeing eye now. I bet you a round of drinks at the Nebula he's a vicker."

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming you have enough B5 knowledge to know whata "vicker" is. A cyborg who's a living recorder, basically.
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2010)

Vector smiles in response.
"That's a fairly sure bet my friend, he's augmented upto the eyeballs...quite literally"
Vector claps a hand on Lars' shoulder as he gets up to stretch his legs, and moves back to the rear of the vehicle.
"If I find out he's a vicker, then you can have that drink"
Vector picks a seat near Kirth, who appears to be dozing, thinking he might be the best person to ask about the vicker.  
"Warren? Are you awake? I need to ask you something.." keeping his voice low.
_Well, it wouldn't do to be rude_ he thought.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth, raises up and says, "Surely.  Ask away.  I was just 'in the zone,' you know?"


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2010)

"The _All-Seeing Eye_...what do you think? A vicker?" Vector murmurs, glancing at Max briefly.
_They've heard something about the disappearances...but who apart from the ISA lot would have known?_ thought Vector.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Vicker?  I wouldn't know.  I 'religiously' avoid priests and suchlike."


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2010)

Vector's question dies in his throat at Warren's response.  He narrows his eyes.
"Are you serious?" he mutters.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"*Ahem* Umm, well, perhaps I misunderstood your question, then?  Care to take another stab at it for me?  And did you say 'vicker' or 'vicar'?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC: I'm assuming enough B5 knowledge that you all know what a "vicker" is, but if your memory needs refreshing:

Here and here.

Max doesn't have the exposed brain thing though. See attached pic.

Edit also: I realised that Quaisak was referring to Vector as "Mr. Quatermain" all the way through the conversation, but he's actually Mr. Hawthorne. Gone back and amended that. Victor Quartermaine? I was thinking of Curse of the Were-Rabbit!


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC: I had noticed..and then forgot I had noticed...thank-you for noticing and then amending it 

Choosing his words carefully, lest his exasperation become evident, Vector nodded towards Max.
"Vicker, with a 'K' n it...as in cybernetically augmented with a 'K' in it" he hissed, "You ever met one?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Oh, I get it now! Vicker as in VCR.  (I've heard of those but never actually seen one.  Sorry for my confusion.)  And you figure that this 'Max the Camera Guy' who runs around with Sakura is a vicker?  That would make perfect sense, I guess.  Huh, 'Camera Guy' _LITERALLY_!"

OOC:  Sorry for MY confusion is more like it!  I never actually saw an episode of B5 that involved the concept of vickers.  I've seen precious little of it, though.  (Got some dvds around here somewhere, maybe I should dig them out?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC: Well, they only crop up in one episode, Deathwalker, in season one. Written by Larry "Masks of Nyarlathotep" DeTillio, he tended to put more cyber stuff into his stories compared to JMS.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2010)

As the conversations move elsewhere, Ashley takes a moment to lean back in her seat and enjoy the moment to herself to just think and go over the situation. On sudden impulse, she brought out her PDA and started looking up their ace reporter friend. In particular Ash wanted to know if she had any rumored or confirmed ties to political or financial elites...which were probably the same group of people.

(Need a roll?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 31, 2010)

Sakura overhears Kirth and flashes him a smile. She throws and arm around the bulky shoulders of her companion Max.

"That's right," she says. "My All-Seeing Eye." She taps the top of Max's cyber-eye implant. "But he's only recording if the little red light is on here, so don't worry, gentlemen, we're off the record now. Although...", she leans forwards and touches Kirth on the knee. "It might be good to get some establishing shots, set up the situation, so to speak. And who knows, perhaps I might turn this into a human interest piece - the Harsh Life of the Oxgen Runner kind of thing. So if you like, how about a few video diary kind of shots?"  Another beaming smile.

Meanwhile, Ash does a bit of research on Ms. Sakura. She's been working for LSN for about 5 years, with a regular slot featuring investigative journalism into a range of issues, mostly with a serious political and economic bias. Since many of her programmes seem to have been aimed at various big corporations and members of the Conglomerate she doesn't seem to be puching anybody's agenda. Indeed, LNN is part-funded by the Conglomerate and there are several news items where various members have complained about her articles. The majority of LNNs funding, however, comes from un-named privates sources who evidently like having her on staff to annoy the Conglomerate members.

[sblock=OOC]
Although Computer Use covers tracking down files in unfamiliar systems, this seemed like more a use of Investigation.

Ashley Investigation 6+10=16
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Oh, I don't know.  I'm afraid that my ugly mug might break Max's camera, and I don't need another expense just now, but thanks anyway."


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2010)

Vector grins.

"C'mon Warren, here's your big break..your chance at fame my friend"
The thin blonde man curls up his seat, in an effort to get more comfortable.
"So Max" he says, addressing the _All-Seeing-Eye_, "How'd you get your...current _job_?"

[sblock=GM]Vector is trying to ask Max about his implants, would that be a bit Intriguing? Mebbe?
And sorry for my delays in replies...had a nightmare two weeks of work, should be calmer now! Sorry!  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*



Friday said:


> Vector grins. "C'mon Warren, here's your big break..your chance at fame my friend"



Kirth looks disgusted.  "I'll defer to you, Vector, since you seem to have the stomach for such.  I don't, thank goodness."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 2, 2010)

Croft slides his dark glasses down his nose just a bit at the mention of attention fom the pretty lady. "I don't see that there would be a problem with that my dear." He is all smiles again, and doen't shy away from the walking (or sitting in case) vid-link that she calls her "all-seeing eye". "What would you like to know?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 3, 2010)

Max gives Vector a slight smile and a shrug.

"He doesn't talk much," says Sakura, "do you Maxie?" Max shakes his head. "He's been on staff at LNN for years, right?" Max gives a nod. "Management hooked us up together pretty much the day I came on board, we've worked together even since. The dream team, that's us."

Suprisingly, Max does then speak, a _basso profundo_ rumble. "'S'right." he says.

She turns her full attention to Croft. "Good man!" she says. "Just say what you like, really. Tell me what your impression are of Lison, what your feelings are about this mission, you know," she waves a slender hand airily, "whatever. I'm sure you'll be _captivating_!"

[sblock=Vector]
Intrigue/Gather Information is generally a bit more abstract, but I'm happy to use it in this case (values rolled behind virtual GM screen). Vector gets the impression that the reporter's story, brief though it is, is on the up, and that Max is fairly relaxed, and a bit amused, to have Sakura talk for him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 3, 2010)

"I'm just a simple traders son of House Callo. I spent the time between ports studying up on all kinds of alien history and technologies, and all my time in port in the company of as many lovely ladies like yourself as I can manage. I don't even remember the name of what I was drinking last night, but I woke up with all my organs still attached this morning, so it couldn't have been that bad right?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 8, 2010)

*March 29th,  Venmeron Lake, Lison Surface*

About forty eight hours pass cooped up in Petersen's crawler. Lars sleeps or plays cards with willing opponents when he can let the crawler drive itself. Kathy Sakura shows two sides to her personality; flirtatious and light with the human men, and Croft, all business at other times (the only side she shows to Ashley and Sarhat). She keeps trying to pry more information about your mission. Max, although mostly quiet, proves an amiable enough companion with a nice line in dry laconic wit.

Eventually Lars pulls the crawler up to a stop, and you realise how much you'd come to accomodate the lurtching and bouncing of the vehivle in motion. He calls the group around a screen, showing a vector image of a landscape. Next to a dot marking his crawler is a large circular depression.

"Venmeron Lake," he says. His fingers dance over the screen and the vector diagram becomes underlaid by a composite of satellite images showing the pitted grey surface of Lison. The bottom of the crater is a perfect circle of blue-white. "This is one of the prime spots for oxygen runners. But look at the this," he points out of the windscreen, towards a similar crawler parked about 200 metres away. "We've got company, but her transponder's not on." He points to the map again. "She should be registering on the scanner. And I've tried raising them on comms. Nothing."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2010)

"Sounds like a story to me," says Sakura. "Can we get any closer?"

Lars shakes his head. "The rim of the crater is very fragile," he says. "If we get our crawler too close to theirs we'll end up down there."

"Well, we'll have to suit up. C'mon Max. Any of you boys want to come along?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2010)

"Wait a second," Ashley says. "Lars, are they in visible range?"

Lars taps the windscreen impatiently, and Ashley goes up to it, practically pressing her face against it as she stares out at the blasted landscape outside. Then she spies the distinctive, smooth hull against the rough shape of a rock outcropping.

"It doesn't look damaged. Why no transponder?" she muses.

(OOC - She wants to try to scan the crawler with HER BRAIN.)


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth looks even more disgusted as he contemplates donning an environmental suit to go traipsing about this godforsaken place.  He takes his time, waiting to see what Ashley is up to with her face pressed against the glass.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 20, 2010)

Lars scoots aside to allow Ashley access to the front viewport. Sakura and Max, already at the e-suit locker, pause and watch with interest, silently.

Ash pushes her awareness out towards the other crawler, sat still, dark and quiet in the harshly lit landscape. Nothing. No sign of a thinking mind anywhere out there.

[sblock=OOC]
Sense Minds is a DC 28 use of Locate Mind. 
Telepathy check 19+9=28 (ooh!)
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 20, 2010)

"What's with us constantly finding derelict vehicles? No matter though." he rubs his hands together wryly. "I smell slavage."


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Does anyone think I should have a look at the engine of this vehicle and see if we can perhaps get the 'salvage' moving under its own power?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2010)

"I don't see any sign of other people," Ashley notes after a moment of concentration. "No light. No movement." She glances back at the others in her group. "No _nothing_." Hoping the emphasis was enough to get her implication across, she went towards the exo-suit cabinets.

"But it doesn't look damaged either, so they may just all be out somewhere away from it. That means they could come back, and THAT could be dangerous."


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"In that case, Ashley, I'll be right behind you if you care to lead to the abandoned vehicle."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2010)

"I don't think so," says Lars, speaking to Ash over the top of Kirth. "There's a kind of agreement amongst the runners; this place is dangerous enough, you don't fight when you're topside." He glances at Vector for confirmation. "But in any event, you don't leave your rig cold, ever. There ought to be power, and there ought to be a rig-man on board."

[sblock=Vector]
This tallies with what Vector knows about oxygen runner "culture".
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 23, 2010)

There is a slight hissing sound as Sarhat tests that his Den'Bok works properly and then collapses it again. He looks at the suits that are obviously made for humans and wonders if he can fit the helmet on. It looks like it should have enough space though. _I'll join you._ He answers the woman.


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2010)

Vector nods in agreement with Lars.
"No-one would leave their rig cold" he murmurs, repeating what Lars has said, "It's too dangerous out here, no 'runner would risk it"
The lanky man stands up in the cramped cabin, and looks at Ashley.
"Are you _sure_ there's no-one there? That's really odd..."
Vector shrugs.
"If Kirth can get it running, surely we can find out where the crew went? There'll be records, logs somewhere onboard - right Lars?" He glances at the driver for confirmation, "If there's a suit in my size, count me in"


[sblock=OOC] Can I apologise for my infrequent posting!! Work has been a bit of a nightmare again, and am in the midst of shifting between jobs...I'm really sorry! Will do my best to stay on top of things once more![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

OOC:  Does Kirth recognize the configuration of this vehicle? Or, alternatively, is an engine compartment visible from where he now is?  Specifically, he wonders if it would be possible to access the engine from the vehicle's interior, like GM vans of the late 1960's.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 28, 2010)

OOC: It looks pretty much the same as Lars' crawler, and these do have a way of accessing the engine from inside (so you don't have to suit up if something goes wrong). Vector is right that there should be some kind of log or accessible records.

Friday: no worries. I'm busy myself at the moment so a bit slow!


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Ok, Ashley, let's get over there and see what the situation is, shall we?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2010)

Lars stays behind in his crawler, but everyone else, the reporters included, don suits and head out onto the ice-rimed surface of Lison. One hundred metres of careful plodding across the silver-grey expanse of dust and ice, the group arrives at the abandoned crawler. Even a cursory glance shows that the vehicle is in bad shape. The wheels and much of the superstructure are pitted and torn, almost as if it has been chewed and spat out. The outer door to the airlock is still open, a few small lights flashing feebly inside. Resting on the metal steps up to the door is the glove of an e-suit.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"This is not looking too good."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2010)

Ashley curses under her breath as she sees the damage, and realizes why there were no minds in the crawler. No living ones anyway.

"What would cause this kind of damage?" she asks. "It doesn't look like any weapon I've ever seen before. Is there some kind of natural explanation, like...some kind of super-hailstorm that this planet has?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth will inspect the damage and see what he can determine about a possible cause.

Technical (Electronics) 4 +1 CL2 +1 int +2 (CL3) = +8 =11
Technical (Mechanical) 4 +1 int = +5 = 19

elec; mech (1d20+8=11, 1d20+5=19)

[OOC:  I tried to use ENWorlds dice, but couldn't even get it to execute the rolls properly]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 30, 2010)

Kirth studies the damage. It looks pretty much like somebody has attacked the crawler with a can-opener. Not puncture damage from slug-throwers or Ashley's suggested super-hailstorm. More like lots of little rips and tears to the outer casing.  Also dotted across the outside of the vehicle are pinpoint scorch-marks, like touches from an arc-welder. Further down the vehicle, Sakura is examining it too, watched by Max.

One thing is evident to Kirth, however. The damage is mostly superficial, not enough to disable the crawler. 

[sblock=Vector]
In regards to Ashley's question, although the "weather" on Lison occasionally consists of falls of liquified gas, there is not enough of an atmosphere to sustain the kind of storm system that would lead to hail - the precipitation never reaches more than a fine mist.
[/sblock]

OOC: I haven't used the integrated roller yet, mainly because you need a post first, and I always roll the dice and compose based on the result. Feel free to use it, though, if you want.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Well, I've got good news and bad news.  The bad news is that this junkheap _looks_ like hell.  The good news, though, is that the vast majority of the damage is cosmetic and superficial.  As near as I can tell, it should _function_ about as well as it ever did."


----------



## Friday (Oct 2, 2010)

"It's unlikely to be weather-related damage Ashley, our storms aren't noted for their _substance_ as such..." says Vector, watching Kirth examine the vehicle, "The outer door is open...is there still atmos inside?"

Vector walks round to the outer door slowly to take a look.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Hearing the question causes Kirth's innate curiosity to smack itself upside the head, and he checks the instruments inside the helmet of his environmental suit placed conveniently where he can read them.  

OOC:  What is the atmospheric environment like here?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 3, 2010)

Considering what they are reluctantly hoping to find out here on the desolate surface of this rock, Croft flips back through his mental rolladex to see if he can remember anything particularly shadow-techy or alien that might be able to do this kind of damage.

Knowledge: Shadows, Engineering (1d20+7=13, 1d20+2=15)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2010)

"It looks like something was trying to get in," Ashley says softly as she looks at the ravaged hull of the other vehicle. "Like...a pack of dogs was all over it, trying to rip their way inside."

She clears her throat and says, "Vector, be careful. Just because there's no people in there doesn't mean there's nothing there at all."


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth looks around nervously, "Anybody in here?  Come out, come out, wherever you are!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2010)

There is no response to Kirth.

The outer door to the vehicle's airlock is open, but the inner door is still closed, and the instruments indicate that the vehicle's internal atmosphere has not been compromised. Whilst inspecting the airlock Vector finds that the e-suit glove lying on the floor still contains a hand, severed messily (again like it had been chewed) at the wrist and frozen solid.

[sblock=Kirth]
You notice a little red LED glowing behind Max's faceplate. The camera-guy is recording.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Croft]
The combination of the "chewing" and burn damage reminds Croft of the shadow-tech beetle-device the others showed him when he first met them. That had sharp metallic mandibles and the ability to produce electrical disharge, and would be able to make this kind of damage. Or rather, a whole lot of them could....[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth grins broadly and mugs for the camera.  He silently mouths some words, _"Hi, Mom!"_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 5, 2010)

Croft glances nervously between the images being beamed back to their rover and the strange red glow in the cab of it for a moment. The young Centari looks out the window of their vehicle to get a visual lock on Kirth, as he taps the coms button in the console. "Um that looks like it might match that object you initially brought me in to... verify, but an active version."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 5, 2010)

OOC: OKay, just wanted to clarify who is where. Seems that Lars and Croft are still inside Lars' crawler, whilst everyone else is in e-suits over at the wrecked crawler. If that means you aren't where you though you are, let me know!


----------



## Friday (Oct 8, 2010)

"Oh god.." murmurs Vector on seeing the glove then raises his voice slightly, "I've found something.."

He fights down a wave of nausea as he bends down to examine the glove and its gory contents. 
_What the hell would _chew_ someone's hand off? On the surface? _
Vector shudders, suddenly feeling vulnerable out on the frozen wastes. It was not a pleasant or familiar feeling....this was _his_ territory. There were few enough things on this planet that scared him, but at least he _knew_ what they were.

Ashley's warning still rining in his ears, Vector took another look at the indicators inside the lock.
"You said there was nothing alive inside, right? But there's a chance there could be...bodies..." shaking himself mentally, Vector straightened up "Is there some way we can preserve the atmosphere inside? Can we repair the outer lock?"


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarhat walks over to Vector and pokes the glove with his foot. _Well it sure looks chewed. _A flick of his wrist extends the Denn'Bok as he readies for hostiles.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"What the hell?  Why all the excitement because some poor bast*** lost one of his dick beaters?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2010)

"Because hands don't just fall off by accident, Kirth," Ashley replied angrily. "THINK about it! Whatever did this could still be out here!"

She took a deep breath. "The crawler's full of holes, Vector...I don't think atmosphere's going to be an issue. And at this point I'm pretty sure what's inside won't be pretty, but we have to see it. We need information, and we won't get it standing here. Lets make this fast though, alright? I'd like to be gone before they get...hungry again, if that's even the right word to use."


----------



## Friday (Oct 8, 2010)

Vector glances at the Minbari as he examines the severed hand.  
"I'm going to try and open the airlock, unless anyone has a better idea?" his gaze falls on the Denn'Bok, "Everyone keep their eyes peeled.."

OOC: Vector goes to open the airlock, unless anyone protests.  Do I need to roll something?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 11, 2010)

The fail-safe cut-outs refuse to let Vector open the inner airlock door whilst the outer is still open. The system still cycles normally, however, and the controls indicate that there is still interior air.

The crawler is identical to Lars' inside, in terms of layout if not the accumulated junk that oxygen runners collect. A harsh beam of Lison sunlight shines through the cab windows, glittering with dust motes. A few lights on the control dash blink regularly. The rig still has power, even if it is currently running on standy-by level. A comms screen shows white noise. There is nobody home.

[sblock=OOC]
You can fit two people in the airlock at a time if anybody wants to retrospectively accompany Vector.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Hmmm, there appears to be nothing here that needs to be fixed.  Bummer!

Quick, somebody break something!"


----------



## Friday (Oct 16, 2010)

"Well it looks like the least of our worries should be the people inside..since it doesn't look like anyone is in any shape to do anything" says Vector, "Do you think there's a way we can make the lock think we can cycle in?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Ahh, a job worthy of a Tinker!  Let me take a look....."

Kirth will have a look at the mechanism of the lock and commence 'gnome engineering' it to see what he can pull off.

relevant skills : mechanical +5, electronic +8, computer use +11, subterfuge(?) +6


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2010)

As Kirth spoofs the doors to the vehicle, the communication link in your helmets suddenly gives out a screech of interference noise, and the sky momentarily lights up. A shuttlecraft, standard Earth-made atmospheric model, rockets over the top of the nearby icy crests and shoots across the crater, narrowly missing the far rim. It ploughs into the grey dust on the far side, some parts flying into the air with a brief bloom of flame. Then all is still. Perhaps Croft was right about the group attracting derelict vehicles?

"...that? Repeat, this is Sorensen to anyone who can hear, are you guys okay out there? Come in please. Are you receiving me?" Lars' voice comes in on the comms, as the interference fades.

[sblock=OOC]
Crawler is open, by the way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2010)

"I've got a bad feeling about this," Ash mutters. Then she answers the comm. 

"Lars, this is Ashley. We're all okay over here, and we just opened the other crawler. An Earth-made shuttlecraft just flew past and crashed on the far side of the crater though! Did you get any communications from it? Any idea what that interference was just now?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 21, 2010)

"All systems went dead for a moment," says Lars. "Some kind of EMP, I think. What's the situation over there? We need to check on that fallen ship in case there are survivors. Or salvage," he adds.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC: 's a bump from me. You could try to get the abandoned crawler working, check around for any clues about what happened to the crew, or head over to the crashed shuttle in Lars' crawler.

So many wrecks...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2010)

"An EMP," Ash repeats. "Any chance you can find the source of that? And could that knock out the crawler too? I don't want us to turn into Wreck Number Three."

She looks around to find Kirth. "Hey, can you tell what happened to the controls of this crawler? Were they disabled?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2010)

There is a long pause before Lars' voice comes back over the comms.

"Nah, we're good here," he says. Sakura and Max look visibly relieved, the most emotion you've seen the camera-guy display. "All systems back on line and AOK. It happened when that shuttle came down, perhaps something on board caused it?" Lars doesn't sound too sure about his conjecture.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*



Shayuri said:


> "An EMP," Ash repeats. "Any chance you can find the source of that? And could that knock out the crawler too? I don't want us to turn into Wreck Number Three."
> 
> She looks around to find Kirth. "Hey, can you tell what happened to the controls of this crawler? Were they disabled?"



Kirth will check out the controls of the crawler and see what the situation is there.  Smiling up at Ash he says, "Give me just a moment, please?"  Figuring the crawler needs a power source, he says, "Umm, could someone pass me some jumper cables so we can jump this motor off from our vehicle?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirth gives the other crawler a once-over; seems all in working order, and with a power boost from the other crawler it could probably even be got moving without too much difficulty. There are a few niggling faults caused by the damage that won't be a problem immediately but might need addressing before attempting a long journey, say, back to Tribon City. 

Then he notices that the intercom is signalling (a) saved messages and (b) incoming message.

[sblock=OOC]
"Niggling faults" mean a Technical (electronics) and Technical (mechanics) DC 12 check each to fix.
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Nov 9, 2010)

"Is there some way we can pinpoint where the EMP came from?" says Vector, mirroring Ashley's concern "I'm with Ashley on avoiding becoming someone else's mystery wreckage..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2010)

"Hmm... negative, seems to have been a non-localised phenomenon*. Although... perhaps if Kirth can get the systems on that crawler up and running, we'd have two points to triangulate from. Three, with the shuttle," says Lars. There is a pause. "I'll admit, it's a hell of a long shot," he adds.

"Or we could sacrifice a goat and read the entrails. Might be more effective," says Sakura.

*They use that expression a lot in the show, usually announced by Lt. Corwin.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

OOC: Kirth's elec/mech checks:


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2010)

Kirth gets the second crawler up and working, all the interior lights suddenly flickering into life. There is an incoming message on the comms - a looped recorded distress message evidently coming from the downed shuttle given ID code and the transmitted GPS coordinates.

Kathy Sakura puts a hand on his shoulder.  "Well done Mr. Warren!" she says breathily. "If it wasn't for this visor I could kiss you!"


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth, taken somewhat aback by Ms. Sakura's familiarity, blushes slightly and says, "That's ok, I forgot to brush my teeth this morning anyway."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 16, 2010)

Kathy Sakura laughs.

"Well, can you get this thing moving?" she asks Kirth. "We ought to check on that crash site, there might be survivors but the longer we leave it..."

She leaves the consequences hanging.

"And shift your tush," she adds. "I'm going to see if there any clues in the communications log about what happened to the crew of this crate."


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth Obligingly shifts his cute little tushy.  "I'd better make room for you to take the controls, anyway.  I"m none to skilled at driving one of these beasties, just fixing them."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2010)

As Kirth and Sakura flirt, Ashley contacts the crawler they came in on.

"We're going to try to get this crawler active again, then head over to the crashed shuttle. If you guys want you can get started now, but go slow and be careful. Whatever caused that crash may still be there."

She looks around the inside of the crawler hulk, then on impulse produces her flashlight and starts hunting around the inside...if her suspicion was correct, and a swarm of those 'shadow' things had overwhelmed the crawler, there might be a few dead ones lying around as evidence...


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 17, 2010)

"Roger that," says Lars. "Remember to keep your distance round the rim of this crater."

In the end it is Vector who takes the controls of the crawler, being the only one aboard capable of driving it. By the time this has been sorted out, Ashley finds, wedged in the outer airlock door, the fragmentary remains of something that may well have been one of the "shadow beetles" that you found originally in Sethyk's workshop. It looks like it has suffered the same treatment as the crawler and the unfortunate who lost their hand, and nothing remains to alert the hyper-senses of the telepaths.

It takes about 20 minutes to reach the crash site - a standard Kestrel class atmospheric shuttle lies partially embedded in the grey dirt of Lison. Sarhat, running sensors, detects that the shuttle has auxiliary power but no drive power. It is venting atmosphere slowly, and will probably be able to sustain life for another 3-4 hours. The damage on the shuttle looks very similar to that sustained by your crawler.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2010)

Ashley pockets the 'dead' beetle on her way out of the crawler.

As she surveys the crashed shuttle, a chill settles over her. _There, but for the grace of God, go we..._

"Everyone stick together," she says, "This is 'fresh,' and whatever caused it may still be active. Kirth, help me with the manual controls for the airlock. Sarhat, see if you can raise anyone on communications."

Even as she's talking, she searches for the panel that covers the manual release for the airlock doors.


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

As Ashley fumbles about searching for the airlock controls, Kirth deftly reaches out and actuates the hatchway.  "Here, allow me," he says.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2010)

Approaching the shuttle, Ashley, Croft and Vector all get a sense of unease. Sarhat is unable to raise any response on the communicator, but Kirth opens the airlock without any trouble.

Once again, Sakura and Max have followed along, the "camera-guy" apparently recording every detail of the crashed shuttle.

"After you," says Sakura to no-one in particular, gesturing to the airlock.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2010)

"Wait," Ashley says, her hand going to her hip. "Sakura and Max, get back. Everyone else, weapons out. I've got a very bad feeling about this."

She produces her PPG, careful not to point it at anyone present.

"Kirth, on count of three, open the inner lock, then get out of the way _fast_. Alright?"

"One...two...three!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth, sidearm in hand, does as bidden, moving out of the way as quickly as he is able once the inner portal begins to open.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2010)

The inner door is at a right angle to the outer door of the airlock, on the right-hand wall looking in. Beyond it, a corridor leads along the edge of the shuttle, sloping downwards towards the far end where the shuttle has nose-dived into the ground.

The corridor is dark, lit only by the intermittent fritzing of damaged electrics, which reveal a clutter of protruding joists, twisted metal and hanging ducting. There are two doors along the left-hand wall of the corridor, and one at the far end, all closed.

The corridor looks empty. From somewhere further into the shuttle comes the sound of someone (thing?) banging on a door.


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth calls out, "Hello?  We hear you banging, are you ok?"  Kirth then checks around amongst his companions to see if our impromptu 'rescue party' includes a medic or at least a first-aid kit.  "I wasn't really expecting any survivors, but evidently there's _some_thing alive in there."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2010)

OOC: Don't know if anyone owns one, but there are medkits on both of the crawlers.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2010)

"Kirth, get the door open," Ashley said. "Sarhat and I will cover you. Sakura, do you know any first Aid? Max?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth opens the door with one hand, using the door as a shield for most of his body, and peeking around the side of the door with his sidearm around the edge of the door as well.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2010)

The knocking comes from the second door down the corridor (the first bears signs that mark it out as engineering). Kirth opens the door and checks out the room. It is a passenger compartment for the shuttle, with six acceleration couches now in a state of disarray. A female human, her face covered with blood and soot, reels back as he looks around the door. There is the tell-tale sound of a charging PPG as she pulls out a hold-out gun.

"Get back!" she says with a note of hysteria in her voice. "Who are you?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth takes better cover behind the door, COMPLETE cover, that is.  "I think she's asking for you, Ashley."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2010)

"Don't shoot!" Ashley urged, holding up a hand. "We're here to help. My name's Ashley Logan. I'm going to lower my gun now."

She did so, slowly, with no sudden moves.

"We saw the shuttle go down. We have medical supplies."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2010)

The woman seems to calm a little, and powers down her PPG.

"There's... there's two more in here," she says, indicating some limbs sticking out from under a tangle of broken acceleration couches, "but I think they're beyond help. C-can you do anything?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2010)

"We're going to try," Ashley promises. "Kirth. Sarhat. Lets get this debris off of them so we can see how bad it is."

She looks at the conscious survivor. "Can you tell us what happened? Why the shuttle went down? Miss...?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth will assist Sarhat in removing the loose debris while listening intently to Ash and the survivor.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2010)

"Dyson. I - Ireen Dyson. I, I don't know what happened. It was a routine landing, then all the power went off for a bit, next thing I know, bang! The pilots didn't even warn us for impact. The pilots... Oh God, have you checked them, are they okay?"

Kirth and Sarhat clear away some of the debris. There are two people under there in a bad way. They are both alive, barely, but maybe not for long. You would need a stretcher or litter of some kind to move them.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"A little help here, people?  We've got injured crew members in this wreckage and we need a stretcher or a litter to get them out.  And STEP on it, doesn't look like they'll last much longer in there."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 23, 2010)

Sakira gestures for Max to lend his considerable mass to the task of freeing the trapped shuttle passangers. The reporter kneels to examine them.

"I know a little first aid," she says, "Comes in handy when you go poking around like me and Max do. I'll do what I can."

Lars' voice comes over the communicator.

"If you need a stretcher, I haven't got one but I reckon we could rig something together from the bunks. I'll be... wait..." There is a pause filled with the sounds of movement. Then Lars comes back on air. "Something on the long range scanners, closing fast."

"A rescue ship?" says Sakura hopefully.

"Nnnooo, I don't think so," says Lars. "The reading doesn't make sense. Its as big as a shuttle, but it keeps changing shape, like a giant blob or something."


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Giant blobs in space, headed this way.  I've got a _very_ bad feeling about this!  But at least I'm armed, so I can shoot at the insidious aliens as they take over my brain and I die a horrible death.  Or perhaps I'm being a bit melodramatic?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2010)

"Lars," Ashley snapped, fear making her voice crack. "No time for questions. Power the crawler down. Completely down. All systems completely off. Life support too. Do it now and don't ask why."

She closed her eyes and put a hand over her mouth. She had no idea if her sudden intuition was correct, but if it wasn't then they were probably all in a lot of trouble.

"Us too," Ash said quietly, turning off her personal equipment. "Turn off everything you can without dying. Minimum power."


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth doesn't immediately power down, but says, "Ok, first, Miss High and Mighty, why don't you explain what we're up to here for the less intuitive among us, and, also, WHY if it's not too much trouble?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2010)

"I think these vehicles were attacked by a swarm of those little machines," Ash replies, fighting down a surge of annoyance. "And since they don't seem to want to eat the materials on board, I'm assuming they're drawn to the power emissions. But there's no way to tell how sensitive they are, so the less power we're using, the safer we are."

"It's just a guess, but if I'm wrong we're doomed anyway. We can't fight a swarm with PPG's."


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

*Kirth Warren*

"Oh," says Kirth, thoroughly nonplussed.  "I guess I missed some clues somewhere, because my faculties just can't make that leap of logic.  Still, in the absence of any better plan, I'd say we better do as Ash says.  I'm going to add one thing, though, if you've got a helmet, I recommend sitting on it!"

[sblock=Shayuri]Kirth is forever grateful for Ashley's forbearance.  This will not go overlooked![/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 25, 2010)

Croft lazily helps power down the buggy they arrived in, once the orders barked over the coms jar him from his nap. "Wow I was having the most engrossing dream." He looks over at Lars since nobody else is still in the rover. "You ever have the one where you're standing on the top of a pyramid surrounded by a thousand naked females who are screaming and throwing little qualta fruits at you? No? Why am I the only one that has that dream?" 

He taps his coms. "I don't think we have any ordinance with us that can handle a swarm of anything... but what about doing something like venting the atmo from the crashed rig and igniting it with PPG fire once the swarm enters the cloud?" 









*OOC:*


There aren't any telepathic powers that are useful against a swarm. We are sorely lacking the AoE powers in this game.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2011)

(back to page 1 with a mighty PING)


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> (back to page 1 with a mighty PING)



OOC:  I always said Shayuri has the Mightiest Pings!  (Pingiest?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2011)

"I've had that dream too," says Lars, as he begins to power down the crawler. "Except they were lingonberries." As he flicks switches he glances at the scanner. "Your idea might be worth a try, Mr. Callo, but I don't think we've got time to set it up. I hope Ms. Logan knows what she's talking about...."

The crawler goes dark.

Over the crest of the crater rim comes a glimmering cloud, that resolves itself into a swarm of fist-sized beetle-like creatures. Their silver carapaces glint in the harsh light of Lison's sun, as they part fly, part crawl across the grey landscape towards the three stranded vehicles.

Collective breath is held as the swarm comes closer. Then, with the sound of heavy rain the metallic feet of the strange creatures patters over the crawlers and the shuttle, which are rocked by the mass of tiny bodies rolling past them. The telepaths all hear a distinctive scream echoing in their minds as the swarm skitters past - Shadowtech!

Ashley's guess would seem to be correct. The swarm passes over without attacking the vehicles, and rolls over the further crest of the crater. 

[sblock=OOC]
By eye, Croft and Lars estimate that the swarm is probably too big to encompass in the exploding atmosphere from one crawler, otherwise Croft's idea might have merit.

I'm assuming that Vector is in the other crawler, as somebody needs to be there, and I've not heard otherwise. Those in the crawlers can see the swarm, those inside the shuttle can only listen to the sounds, and hope.

Nice pick-up by Shayuri from the "you never power down your rig" comment earlier.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

If you thought Kirth was nonplussed before, you should take a look at his poor, befuddled butt now!  "Ummm, I have nothing to say, Ashley, except that from now on, for awhile at least, I'll not question your orders/suggestions/recommendations, but will rather _leap_ to obey.  And I implore you to forgive my foolish doubts?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2011)

Ashley gives Kirth a haunted look. "No, you were right to doubt...I'm sorry I was acting like that. This isn't a military unit and I'm not..." she shakes her head. Focus.

She opens her comm and clears her throat. "Lars? Can...are you guys there?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2011)

"Still here," says Lars over the comms. "I'll need to get the power back on again before we start to freeze out here, and with the scanners back up I'll know if the bugs have moved off. Any thoughts on if it's safe to do so?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2011)

"Give it a few minutes," Ash suggests. "Long enough that you'll see them coming in time to cut power again in a hurry if they're still close. Once you're up and running again, come over to the shuttle. There's wounded here we have to move over. Faster we get it done, the faster we can get out of here."

"And I don't know about you, but I'd like to get out of here as fast as we can."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2011)

"Roger that," says Lars. He turns to Croft. "So... one of us needs to take the stretcher equipment over to the shuttle while the other stays here. Paper scissors rock?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nobody can see the the look of sheer excitement in Croft's wide blue eyes as the swarm of shadowtech beetles crawl within inches of his face on the other side of the windshield. 

Once they are gone the young Centari must be accidentally leaning on the coms button since he seems to be talking to himself in a soft whisper. _"...I could have learned so much more with a live specimen..."_ but lets the thought go considering where they are.

He shakes his head as Lars is looking expectantly at him. Croft cocks an eyebrow at the driver whos arms are twice the size of his own, before returning his gaze to the landscape outside. *"Now when you're carrying those things down there it would probably be safer to take that route around to that ridge-line there, and you'll want to take extra care not to slip down that rock wash half way down or you could take a nasty tumble." *


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 10, 2011)

Grumbling, Lars sets about heading out with the rescue equipment and, after some tense moments in the open, eventually everyone is returned to the crawlers. Ireen Dyson seems in reasonable physical shape but soon falls asleep. The other two passengers are unconscious but stable, the shuttle crew are beyond help.

The comms system indicates an incoming call.

_"Shuttle 5, can you read me? This is Colonel Sif of Lison Close Orbit Command. We have a fix on your position and are coming to assist. Shuttle 5, repeat, can you read me?"_


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*



Dr Simon said:


> The comms system indicates an incoming call.
> 
> _"Shuttle 5, can you read me? This is Colonel Sif of Lison Close Orbit Command. We have a fix on your position and are coming to assist. Shuttle 5, repeat, can you read me?"_



Seeing that everyone else is busy being useful, Kirth answers the call, "Shuttle 5 here, roger that Colonel Sif, not a moment too soon, over."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 11, 2011)

"Roger, shuttle 5. Stay calm and maintain your position, we will be with you shortly. Sif out."

And indeed, they are. An atmospheric shuttle comes over the horizon and begins to settle about 100 metres away with much disturbance of dust and ice.

"Uh-oh," says Lars, watching the sensors.

"I'm not liking the sound of that," says Sakura. "Uh-oh what, Mr. Pieterssen?"

"Uh-oh as in there's that swarm of bug things on it's way back, uh-oh," replies Lars. "ETA 5 minutes."


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Into the com, Kirth says, "Come in Colonel -- we have a situation here.  There is a large mass of bug-like creatures closing in on us, if you have any heavy weapons you might want to give us a little help."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2011)

"Five minutes," Ashley says, scrubbing her fingers through her hair. "Is that enough time to load that shuttle and get out of here?"

She opens her comm and says, "Colonel Sif, the...entity..that brought down Shuttle five is still active. It can be avoided by powering all systems down, and we show it being back here in just under five minutes. We either have to be out of here by then, or completely dark. We've got all the wounded and survivors from the shuttle on this crawler...if you have some kind of vehicle bay, we can just drive it on in. Otherwise we'll need to get everyone over on stretchers and..."

She shakes her head.

"Please advise. _Quickly._"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2011)

"Start moving your people over," says Sif. An image appears on the visual comms, slightly blocky due to interference. Sif, it appears, is a Llort. "You'll have to do it on foot, there's no room for your crawler"

The shuttle ramp descends, and a team of four soldiers in combat e-suits deploys at the bottom, PPG rifles scanning all directions.

Four minutes.

Luckily, everyone is still dressed in e-suits from exploring the shuttle, and it doesn't take long to carry the injured across to Sif's shuttle. Lars delays, insisting on staying to power down his crawler.

"I'd rather come back and have to defrost her than find her torn to bits by those things," he says. He is the last on board the rescue shuttle, and the marines are still on the ramp as it is closing and the shuttle is lifting off.

One minute.

Colonel Sif's shuttle is at a height of 200 metres when then beetle swarm reaches the crawlers. The wounded passengers, Lars, Sarhat, Sakura and Max fill the shuttle's cramped passenger bay, so Ashley, Kirth, Croft and Vector are forced to squeeze into dickie-seats on the command deck.

And so they are able to see the beetle swarm as the killer creatures that comprise it open their semi-orgnaic wing cases and take to the sky in pursuit of the shuttle.

Sif turns around in his seat.

"You've encountered these before? Can we outrun them?"

[sblock=Croft]
Knowing Shadow tech as you do, it may be possible that between you and Ashley, as powerful telepaths, that you can jam or confuse the swarm in some way, but that usually works with larger tech that involves a sentient being as the core.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kirth and Vector]
Croft's idea of creating an explosion to encompass the swarm may have one thing going for it - this planet has large pools of liquid oxygen just lying around. Igniting one may do the trick.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth helpfully suggests, "Colonel, if we can draw the swarm down near one of these ubiquitous pools of liquid oxygen, and then somehow ignite the pool, our problems may be quickly toasted."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2011)

"As might we," replies the Colonel, "but perhaps its worth a try. See if we can outrun it first." This last is a command to the pilot. You notice that although the Colonel is a llort, the rest of the crew are human. All are dressed in a uniform similar to the ones that you have seen on the guards in the spaceport, and on the surface doors, bearing the insignia of the Lison Consortium.

"It's keeping up with us Sir," says the pilot after a few more minutes of flight.

"That's no good, we don't want to lead it back to the city," muses the Colonel. He turns to Kirth. "Looks like we'll need to try your idea, unless anyone else has any suggestions?"

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy check for Kirth. Possibly a good result....
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2011)

"Let me try something," Ashley says. She then motions to Croft, beckoning.

When he comes over she tells him quietly, "When they're close, I can sense them telepathically. They might have some kind of hive mind that we can try to influence or interfere with, like the ships in the Shadow War."

"It's worth a try, at least before we risk being incinerated in exploding oxygen."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 13, 2011)

Croft comes over to Ashley removing his gloves, he speak in as low a whisper as he can manage. *"Regardless, we will need a direct line of sight to the swarm. If there is some kind of ... central intelligence, then we might be able to disorient it for a short time while making our escape. But these hybrids may very well be able to survive hard vacuum. Lets find a portal of some sort in the back or bottom of the shuttle." *

When they find the widow The young Centari extends his bare hand to other telepath in the hopes that their combined strength is enough to confuse the insects. *"Maybe some sort of large predator on an intercept course from the direction we are heading would do the trick?"*


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*



Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Diplomacy check for Kirth. Possibly a good result....
> [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC for Dr. Si]
Kirth's untrained diplomacy check, +1 for his charisma, is the attached die roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 17, 2011)

Ashley and Kirth reach out their consciousness towards the swarm trailing behind the shuttle. The distinctive Shadow scream echoes in their minds, and they taste the wrongness that all telepaths feel from Shadow technology. They feel the strands of faint traces of mind holding the swarm together, and try to unpick them. Ashley presses forwards and is rebuffed sharply. She reels back, blood running from one nostril. But she causes enough of a distraction for Croft to swoop, and the swarm mind is shattered momentarily by the young Centauri. 

This is enough for the shuttle to swoop away from the swarm, which is lost to sight in the darkness of the Lison sky within seconds.

Sif contemplates turning to destroy the swarm, but decides instead to make for the underground safety of the Tribon City when long range scanners indicate that it is moving again, this time away from the shuttle's location.

****

After returning to Tribon City there is a rush of activity as the crash victims are taken away by medical teams, and Colonel Sif is engaged in matters with the security forces. Before he is ushered away, he turns to the group, Kathy Sakura in particular.

"I think it is vital for planetary security that details of this are _not_ made public just yet,"  are his parting words.

"Typical," says Sakura to the llort's retreating back. "Biggest scoop in ages and they're going to make us sit on it. Tell me you got footage at least, Maxie."

Max turns stiffly. "There is something we must discuss," he says, his voice strangely stilted. "Do you have anywhere private?" This is addressed not to Sakura but to the rest of the group.

"Max?" says Sakura with a nervous laugh. "What's going on?"

"I will reveal what I know," says Max in his strange voice. He scans the area with his camera eye. "But not here."

[sblock=OOC]
Since neither of Ashley and Croft have the Gestalt feat, you can't use Aid Another or similar actions, but I went with seperate checks for both of them. The relevant ability is _daze_ (DC 14)

Telepathy check Ashley 8+8=16, success. Will save for swarm succeeds (nat 20), so shley takes 1d4=2 points on of nonlethal telepathic damage.

Telepathy check for Croft 7+10=17, success, swarm fails Will save, treated as _drifting_ for as long as focus maintained, ends once out of visual range.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth will hang back and just watch and listen to these happenings, happy to let his more psionically-inclined friends handle these esoteric things.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2011)

"I thought it was a bit of a coincidence we just happened to have you on our crawler," Ashley says, eying Max. "Clever though, using the reporter. All eyes are on her, while you're just...the camera."

She closed her eyes and rubbed the spot on her forehead directly between her eyes. There was still a dull, throbbing ache there, the feedback scream from the Shadowtech echoed still. It was, she reflected unwillingly, a good thing there'd been two telepaths there. Croft had succeeded where she'd failed. The backup plan had been risky. Very risky.

"Okay, not here. The most secure spot on this planet I can think of is our ship." She opens her eyes to regard Max warily. "Would that be acceptable?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 19, 2011)

Croft catches up to the cameraman and Ashley after making a quick stop into a curio stand with a small sack in hand. He hands the sack to Ashley as leans in. *"For the next time you need to do something like that, this will help a bit."* He smiles as if what he said was funny somehow and makes a B-line for the bar.

OOC - Bought a brand new stress bit 50c. to reduce non lethal dmg from psi usage.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 19, 2011)

Max gives a stiff nod, and the group heads back to the Fortune. Lars and Vector, meanwhile, leave to sort out the logistics for getting Lars' crawler back.

Once safely onboard, Sakura gives Max a withering glare.

"Suppose you tell us what this is about, Maxie?"

"I am a Class X holodemon program currently residing in this man's hardware," replies Max, or the voice speaking through Max. "He will be unharmed when I leave, and should not be blamed for my actions." Max regards the group, his camera eye giving little servo whines as it alters focus.

"The entity is known as Organism Omega. It was created in 2263, in a deep space research facility owned by VoidCorp, but with alien assistance. Given that Shadow technology is involved, it is possible that it was the Drakh, but there are other servitor races which cannot be ruled out. 

"I was created to learn as much as possible about Organism Omega. I have managed to infiltrate VoidCorp's systems and steal much of the construction data before it became necessary to seek a hidden, and more mobile host. This I can share with you. Organism Omega is intended as biological weapon. Unleashed onto an unsuspecting planet it will proceed to wipe out indigenous life forms and disrupt electronic systems. This current operation is overseen by a VoidCorp executive named William Lomax, with the aim of gaining a monopoly on the oxygen supply on Lison. My heuristic capabilities are limited, and so I am unable to determine if there are other goals, perhaps you can."


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth pulls Ashley aside and whispers, "So...this Organism Omega thing...first of all, should we be concerned or perhaps terrified, and second, is there some way that we can turn a profit by involving ourselves in the mission of Max slash the Class X holodaemon?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2011)

"Terror seems like the appropriate response," Ashley murmurs in reply. "Just try to stay calm while you panic."

Then she addressed the 'holodaemon.'

"Who made _you_, Class X Holodaemon?" she asked carefully. "What interests do you represent in this matter? Not that I object to having a knowledgeable source...but I like to know who I'm dealing with."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2011)

"Max" is still and quiet for a long pause after Ashley speaks, and just as you begin to wonder if he has shut down, he speaks again.

"The nature of my creation is unknown to me," says the holodaemon. "My function is to collect, collate and return data at regular intervals to a changing set of coordinates based on a complex algorithm. I am now required to pass that data on to you. I am unable to surmise as to what purpose." Max removes a datacrystal from an inside pocket and inserts it into the socket on his "vicker" implants. A pinprick LED flashes red, red, red, green. He removes the data and places down before him. Max then, again, sits passively.

[sblock=Croft]
The expression "holodaemon" rings some bells of recognition with Croft, but he is unable to place where it comes from. Perhaps the House Callo databanks will be more forthcoming.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2011)

Ashley picks up the datacrystal and weighs it in her hand for a moment as she thinks.

"Well, we haven't got any other leads, so we may as well start with this one. Even so, I think we should try to verify as much of it as we can by checking through other sources."

She looked at Sakura. "You're a reporter, you must have contacts. Do you have anyone or know of anyone on the inside at VoidCorp?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 7, 2011)

Croft rubs his smooth face after listening to the cameraman, his gaze trailing off to nowhere. "There's something I need to check on, I'll catch up with you in a bit." And he takes his leave to find a secure terminal.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2011)

Sakura takes a moment to respond to Ashley, rapt as she is with Max and the datacrystal.

"Er.. yes, yes," she says distractedly. "Me and Max have done a bit of digging on them before. The network wasn't too keen on that particular project. VoidCorp are big players in the Consortium, who in turn sometimes exercise a bit of muscle on LNN if they don't like a story. I can check through the contacts we made making that one. There were all sorts of odd goings-on - rumours that VoidCorp were hoarding oxygen supplies, rumours that they were backing this underworld figure called Tryce, illegal body-shopping, all manner of lurid stuff."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

Ashley took a deep breath. "VoidCorp was backing Tryce...that's just _perfect_. We're in this deep...but I just...can't quite believe this is all over oxygen. VoidCorp is taking some big risks using this tech, and they must have spent a lot of money developing it, or buying it from whoever supplied it. Oxygen isn't so lucrative that it'd make that up, not for a long time."

"How long will it take you to contact your people, Sakura? I need to get in touch with some of my own in the meantime. We can meet back up again. But watch your backs. There's no telling if VoidCorps knows who we are yet, but it's best to plan for the worst."


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth whispers to Ashley, "So what's our plan now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

"We need to get back to the ship, review this datachip and make a report of what we've found so far," Ashley tells him. "Where did Croft get off to?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Back to the ship!  Really?  Hooray!  I miss 'my' engines so bad...and they _never_ write."  Kirth longs for the gentle tug of artificial gravity to replace the overwhelming feeling that he is being swallowed whole by a big planet.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2011)

Croft is found and the group returns to the ship to regroup. Sakura promises to give you an update in 2 hours.

The datacrystal contains a vast amount of information - some technical files and a communication log containing thousands of messages. Sifting through it will take days to learn everything, although given a tight set of parameters the computer could narrow a search to a few minutes at most.

[sblock=Croft]
I assume Croft was contacting the House Callo archives to learn more about "holodaemons". Let me know if otherwise. Holodaemon is a term associated with the technomage order, used either to refer to an artificial intelligence or to a form of semi-solid projection. It is known that Emperor Mollari encountered a group of technomages in 2259 on board Babylon 5, where they claimed to be travelling to a hiding place in order to avoid the coming conflict. Since then, nothing has been heard of their order (although centuries may sometimes pass with no confirmed sightings. However, intelligence believes that a technomage going by the name of Galen is currently working with the crew of the Earth vessel Excalibur.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2011)

Ashley sets up a series of search parameters for the data. "Shadows." "Oxygen." "Tal." "Drazi." "Tryce."

After a moment's thought, she throws in the names of the Outrageous Fortune and her crew too...just to see if there was anything in the VoidCorp files about them.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth is duly impressed and astounded by Ashley's insight.  "Uhhh, you might want to limit that search for records of me to the time since I joined the group.  I can't have you learning _all_ of my dirty little secrets now!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2011)

The search turns up quite a few results, which take the better part of an hour to sift through. In the end, many are of no consequence, "tal" for example turning up lots of partial entries for "toTAL" and so forth. A few stand out, combing multiple references.

One is a communication from Bernhard Wrexler, head of R&D, to William Lomax, VoidCorp represenmtative to Tribon, expressing concerns that the "technology from our alien friends" is more advanced than Tal'Kona-Sha technology and closer to that of the Shadows. Wrexler states that he feels uneasy working with it.

Another is from Lomax to an unknown addressee, stating that "Tryce feels certain we can combine a test run with cornering the oxygen market." This gives a further breakdown concerning stockpiling oxygen in preparation for a shortage in Tribon. Increased profit is secondary to increased influence on Lison, with the subsequent increased share of the Q-40 market.

The search includes another message which seems to be part of the same communication, mentioning that there are elements within the Drazi government (unnamed) who have shown an interest in this action. Lomax advises his unknown contact to keep an eye on them for now, without committing to anything.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"From Lomax to an unknown recipient, huh?  Seems like we should be able to track that transmission down better than that!  I mean, after all it went _some_where."  Kirth shoulders his way in front of the terminal and give it a go, and starts typing furiously.  "There! Now let's just see what _that_ brings up!"

[computer use = +11]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2011)

Although the recipient is unnamed in the transmissions, Kirth as able to trace the destination - the Babylon 5 station.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Babylon 5 Station, eh?  Does that transmission seem odd to anyone but me?  I mean what is the connection between VoidCorp and Babylon 5?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 12, 2011)

OOC: An appropriate Knowledge check would give you more information, although common knowledge would be that VoidCorp are a multistellar corporation - it wouldn't be improbable for them to have a presence on B5 in order to easily converse with alien markets.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2011)

"All roads lead to Babylon Five," Ashley mutters. "I think our next lead is Drexler. He was getting cold feet. Maybe we can get him to crack and give us more to work with. That 'our alien friends' comment might even mean he knows where the tech is coming from."

She grimaced. "Head of R&D though...he might be tricky to get through to. Maybe we should meet back up with Sakura and see if she can pull any strings."


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

OOC:  Kirth is an 'action guy,' not an egghead.  He actually has ZERO knowledge skills.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I'm done with Croft guys. I'm not really having any fun with him, and that's the point of a game after all. So before you get too deep into anything else I'm going to bow out. Later folks


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2011)

No worries, Vertexx. I have to admit that this game has never really soared for me, and I've had a bit of block recently about where to go next (and make it interesting). It didn't help that the last section was taken from a published scenario and tended to end up feeling a bit linear and railroady to me.
[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], let me know if you're interested in continuing; I could always try to recruit another player otherwise maybe it's time to put this one to bed.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Leif, Shayuri, let me know if you're interested in continuing; I could always try to recruit another player otherwise maybe it's time to put this one to bed.



Wow!  Are we the last two left?  I dunno, I've always enjoyed the game, Dr. Si, and I like Kirth, too, but it may be time to just walk away while the memories are pleasant ones.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

Hurm. I didn't realize we were so thin.

I've been enjoying it, but Leif has a point. To that point I'll add that a good game is worth some effort to preserve, but if a game requires so much effort that it's not really fun anymore...it's probably time to let it go.

I don't know if this game has reached that point for you, but it might help to use that as a benchmark.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2011)

So, basically, Dr. Si, what I hear us both saying is that, "It's your call, man!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC: Hm, I still have a lot of ideas for this campaign, and the game system doesn't need the "classic four" classes so much to work, so I'm happy to continue. I also wonder if [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] and [MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION] want to rejoin us for some extra muscle.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2011)

*OOC* Well what fortuitous timing then.  I think I've still got Kevin's info.  He didn't really get much screen time before I had to pull out, but I'd be happy to bring him back if you are willing to have me.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool, yeah. In game, he's been off on another assignment, so he'd be easy to bring back. You'll need to raise him to 3rd level to bring him in line with the other characters.

His details would still be here. 

The OOC thread might also be useful.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Happy to have you [back] Jemal.  I think your previous time here was before my tenure began, wasn't it?  (So many games....I can't keep them straight! Life is good.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, might as well get some IC stuff done too!


Later, whilst still sifting through Max/the holodaemon's files, the crew of the _Fortune_ receive two messages.

One is from Sakura, relating to Drexler. It seems that a man by that name is amongst those presumed dead when a passenger vessel, the _Oberon_, vanished en route to Tirrith.

The second is from Valerie Maupassant, requesting that you return to Renaasha Station as soon as possible. She doesn't give a reason, only to say that the ISA team has turned up a new lead for you to follow.


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"That should prove interesting!  Let's make ready and move out then, shall we?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 14, 2011)

*Part Four: The Soul of the Ocean
April 7th 2267, 0930 EST

Renashaa Station, Abbai System*

Once again the Outrageous Fortune is docked at the Abbai space station, and once again the crew meets with their ISA liaison Valerie Maupassant in the conference room. Present are Ashley Logan, Kirth Warren and Ranger Kevin Cole. Vurk the pak'ma'ra is still under quarantine after the crew's encounter with drafa plague, Croft Callo and Sarhat have been re-assigned.

Many loose ends have been left dangling on Lison following the sudden recall of the Fortune. Kathy Sakura and Vector are continuing the investigation into connections between VoidCorp and the "Shadow Bugs", and the Fortune still has the data passed on by the "holodemon". However, further developments have arisen both in the search for a cure for the Drakh Plague and in the investigation of the Shadow Beetles.

The Plague: The crew of the Excalibur have developed a nanotech shield that should help protect against the Plague; unfortunately it is ineffective at stopping the plague if already caught, but may prevent new cases developing. In line with new directives for ISA operatives in Operation Damocles, the Fortune is being fitted with a "nano-shower" which should grant the crew some measure of immunity. Unspoken is the fact that the crew would also serve as guinea pigs to test the system...

The Shadow Beetles: Mauspassant reports that Dr. Sushar, the Abbai scientist involved in researching the beetle you bought back from Sethyk's lab, has made some discoveries involving its origins, identifying the so far unknown "younger race" technology that was incorporated in the design.

"She has refused to tell us over a comms channel," says Maupassant, "which is why we need a team to travel down to Abbai and liaise with Dr. Sushar in person." She indicates that you are that team.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Sure, we'll be just thrilled to 'liase' with the Good Doc!  Say, do we get any bonus pay for being the guinea pigs to help the experts work the kinks out of this 'nano-shower' thing?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2011)

*Kevin Cole*

"Oh come on, where's your Pioneering spirit and sense of Adventure?" the ranger grinned at Kirth "Not that I'll have much call to use it mind you, I've allready had my monthly shower.." His easy smile and wink indicated he was joking.  "So shall we be off then?  Abbai-away and all that."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 19, 2011)

Maupassant doesn't crack a smile.

"You'll be getting an extra 200 credits a month for testing the nanoshield," she says. "In the meantime, whilst it is being fitted to your ship we've got you booked onto a standard passanger shuttle down to the surface. You have 2 hours to collect anything you think you might need for the trip."

[sblock=OOC]
Since you're essentially working for a vast interstellar government I've been handwaving money and the like - seems daft accouting for every credit. You can basically try and requisition any equipment you want using an ISA Influence check, a bit like a Wealth check for d20 Modern really except with 3d6 rather than d20.

And I should have given you all a +1 increase in ISA Influence as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2011)

"What we need?" Ashley asked, looking up from the data on the nanotech, "What would we need? We're just meeting a scientist in person to get her report. It's clearly sensitive, but aside from that..."

She watched Valerie carefully. "Or do you think there's reason to suspect something else is going on?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Umm, I'm kinda drawing a blank.  Anybody have any suggestions for more equipment I might pick up?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2011)

Maupassant's expression givs nothing away as she answers.

"It's unlikely, but there has been some ... terrorist actions on the Abbai homeworld recently. Some local pressure group who feel that the Abbai should take a more aggressive stance in interstellar politics. It goes without saying, of course, that we should always be mindful that agents of the Drakh may try to interfere but, as I said, this should be a simple mission." She hands over a datapad. "A guidebook for Suumshaa, and Abbai translator, which should help you."


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Thank you kindly, ma'am," says Kirth as he accepts the datapad containing the Suumshaa guidebook and the Abbai translator.  "These will be most useful!"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2011)

The team takes a commercial shuttle down to the planet's surface whilst the Fortune is being re-fitted.

The shuttle passes over the oceanic storms of Ssumssha to land in starport near the capital city, Vin Vinaa, composed of gleaming pearlescent spires and domes like a collection of giant shells washed up on shore.

The downport is much like the Abbai space-station; clean, bright, quiet. If Croft were here he would find the whole experience repressively wholesome, except for the hint of excitement in the main atrium, where a large area has been sealed off by temporary hoarding that doesn't quite hide the fact that a large amount of damage has recently been caused, possibly by an explosion.

Two male abbai approach you, dressed in beige skin-tight fatigues, like a wetsuit with pockets. They seem affable.

"Are you hear to see Dr. Susar?" asks one of them. "My name is Teika and this is Virto. We're here to take you to Burisa City."

OOC: Information given below is a summary of the kind of data that Maupassant gave you (ignore any of the more obviously game-related bits, I've just cut-and-pasted from the rules, the Galactic Guide and the League Handbook). The Abbai homeworld is referred to both as "Abba", which also refers to the system as a whole, and "Ssumssha". The two terms are interchangeable, similar in style and sense to "Terra" and "Earth", or better "Mother Earth". I tend to use "Ssumssha" to avoid images of 70s Swedish pop groups, but then there's a lot of "S"s to keep track of!

[sblock=System Info]
*Abba System*
Star: G1 V; Planets: 4 Terrestrial (1 Hab, 1 Hot ,2 Cold), 2 Gas (Cold), 3 Icy (Cold); Features: Asteroid Belt (Dense), Oort Cloud; Jump Gates: 1; Ownership: Abbai Matriarchy; Threat Level: Very Low; Security Level: Very High

*Abba II (Ssumssha)*
Zone: Habitable; Size: Medium (9,549 miles); Grav: 1.0g; Moons: 1 (4,500 miles); Atmo: Standard (1.0) Breathable; Geology: Rugged; Volcanism: Very Active; Hydro: Wet (90%); Continents: Island Chains; Climate: 80F/18K; Bio Density: Standard; Bio Complexity: Native Intelligence; Pop: 3.3 billion; Tech: Advanced; Cities: Burisa (125 million), Tiumaa (110 million); Gov: Abbai Matriarchy (P6, D2, C7, S9); Orbital Pop: 200,000, Colonies: 3 Major/6 Minor, Bases: 4 Military, 10 Monitor, 2 Scientific, 1 Trade


*Planet*: Ssumssha (Abba II)
*Climate*: Temperate to Cool, Warmer near Equator
*Weather Average*: Mild 50%, Light Storms (Rain) 25%, Light Storms (Mixed) 5%, Severe Storms (Mixed) 20%
*Technical Level*: Advanced, laser technology, hyperspace capable, medical engineering
*Native Sentient Race(s)*: Abbai
*Dominant Government*: Ruling Council with titular head; Marti and the Natar. The Natar is the mainly symbolic head of the ruling council, the Marti, who govern planetary affairs. The Marti are represented at a local level by representatives called Onshai. The Pataar are an elite peacekeeping force that serve to protect domestic security. Abbai lawkeepers are typically armed with weaponry designed to disarm or stun rather than kill.
*Notable Cities*: Burisa, Tiumaa, Ditalaa, Ventrish, Vin Vinaa (capital), City of the Marti (government centre)
*Population*: 3.3 billion (95% of population is urban, 5% live in rural or isolated communities)
*Cultural Information*: Population of the planet is almost entirely centralised into the cities of the planet. The ‘rural’ Abbai are mostly isolated colonies that, for ideological or traditional reasons, have not desired unification with the five city-states of Abba.
*Planetary Notes*: Travel on Abba is virtually all via amphibious transport. Abba’s atmosphere is too unstable for effective flight and land travel is impossible except to move from point to point on any given island. The storms of Abba can be extremely violent; the five cities of Abba are built in naturally occurring electromagnetic ‘eyes’ that abate all but the worst of the planet’s inclement weather. Abba’s extreme northern and southern regions are prone to high levels of tectonic activity and have not been significantly explored or settled. While the Abbai have expanded out to other colonies and made contact with many races that have welcomed them onto their worlds, Abba (Ssumssha) is and always will be their home. While it is a violent world with what often seems like an active temper, its rages have produced one of the most peaceful and community oriented races in the known galaxy. The Abbai are very fond of their world, regarding it with great affection. To the Abbai, Ssumssha is the fire that gave rise to their culture, their lives and their destiny. When the Abbai found Utriel, a world very similar to their own but with a vastly more clement atmosphere and a much more stable tectonic structure, surprisingly few of them wished to leave Abba to settle its teeming oceans and fertile islands. Instead, the majority of the Abbai remained on their homeworld, preferring the familiar violence of the planet they affectionately call the ‘nata nuraai’, the ‘mother of the universe’.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Race Info]
A peaceful semi-aquatic race, the Abbai are the social glue that holds the League of Non-Aligned Worlds together. Abbai found outside their home system are usually traders or pilgrims seeking either friendly contact with other races or enlightenment as to the nature of what community means to them.
*Personality*: Any given Abbai is a calmly rational and caring individual with a great deal of apprehension about interacting with any other race, but enough curiosity and compassion to do so anyway. In conversation, an Abbai tends to be gregarious and interesting, as willing to listen as they are to talk. An offended Abbai responds with silence and distance; they are never hostile unless forcefully provoked and will generally .fight a defensive retreat rather than push an offensive even if they have an advantage over their opponent.
*Physical Description*: Male and female Abbai look very similar, with only a slight swelling of the chest and a narrowing of the hips and limbs revealing the latter. Both have similar colouring – shades of pink to red with mottling on the limbs and throat – and both genders display a similar crest running laterally down the centre line of the skull. This is more pronounced in the male of the species, but both genders have a striking crest and display great dexterity in manipulating it to express emotion or communicate intent during conversation.
*Relations*: The Abbai have an interesting duality of purpose when establishing relations with other races. They .firmly believe that theirs is the dominant species in the galaxy, yet they freely accept that other races are part of the galactic community and embrace them as siblings of a sort. While few Abbai would ever really consider a non-Abbai as a true equal, they maintain cordial and even helpful relations in the hope of maintaining the ‘family’ that is all sentience.
*Abbai Systems*: The Abbai have a homeworld, Abba, and one outlying system, Utriel. Utriel is very important to the Abbai in that is it a major colony world and the source of many of their hard materials for maintaining their space .eet and other technologies. The Abbai had a second colony world, Tirolus, but all star charts mark that as a dead system and the Abbai have severed all contact and travel there. The reasons for this quarantine are unknown, but it is an infraction of League law to enter the Tirolus system, one punishable by blockade, seizure and imprisonment by Abbai forces.
*Abbai Beliefs*: The Abbai believe that all sentient life exists in a complex family – an intricate and carefully balanced ‘community’. Most of their lives are spent trying to .find their place in this community, respecting the lives of others and their right to do the same. Abbai characters are likely to be very spiritual in this regard but do not hold to any specifi.c theistic tradition. Honraati is a revered figure who codified the Abbai beliefs in the three Ways – Peace, Harmony and Understanding.
*Language*: The Abbai speak two tongues, Abbath and Burai. The former is an eloquent language that handles all forms of conversation and can impart great meaning on a variety of topics. Abbath is used for virtually every part of communication between the Abbai. Burai is a more limited language with utility only for simple tasks and instructions. Burai is very important to the Abbai in their home environment because of its unique feature; it uses a special tone and pitch that carries for great distances underwater. As a semi-aquatic race, the Abbai rely on Burai to communicate when they are beneath the waves. Even with the advent of portable communication devices capable of waterproof operation, most Abbai still learn the Burai language for use in emergencies.
*Starfarers*: The Abbai are not often found outside their home systems except on trade voyages, pilgrimages or diplomatic missions. They are not wanderers by nature and prefer to remain with their families behind the comfort of their planetary defensive barriers. When they do travel, they prefer their own ships, all of which sport impressive defensive armour and armaments. An Abbai on a commercial transport built by any other race is likely to remain nervous and tense through the entire voyage.
*Abbai Names*: For such graceful creatures, the sounds of Abbai names seem a little incongruous and harsh. This is because Abbai names are given underwater during a ceremony shortly after birth. The harsher sounds resonate better through the waves, making them sound entirely different than when spoken on the surface. Abbai do not general use a family name, as each one is thought of as a separate and unique individual. Abbai names rarely repeat within a given generation; subtle differences in tone and in.ection make each name slightly different even when spelling duplication occurs. The Abbai rarely use titles, preferring to save these for the military and government. Abbai citizens are part of one big world-spanning family and they are content to keep things that way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

Ashley smiles and nods at them.

"Yes, I'm Ashley," she replies, "This is Kirth, and this is Kevin. We've been sent to meet with Dr. Susar. It's a pleasure though to see your world. It's very beautiful."

She glances over at the security seal as if just noticing it and adds, "Is everything all right though?"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2011)

The two abbai look a bit embarrassed. Virto finds something interesting on the floor.

"That's just these Daughters of the New Ocean," says Teika. "They've been damaging property to try to make some point to the Marti, about needing to be more aggressive in interstellar affairs, I think." The two of them shake their heads sadly. "We're abbai, not drazi. Still, this way please, we have a submarine waiting to take you to Burisa City." He gestures in the direction of gleaming tunnel/walkway, marked with the sign "Submarine Dock" in Abbai, English, Centauri, Interlac and Vree symbols.


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2011)

"I was given to understand that your people were peaceful and compassionate.  These 'daughters' must be quite distraught to treat the city so, do you have any idea why they're acting like this?"  Kevin smiles as they head to the submarine "I don't mean to pry, I'm just curious and we do need a topic of conversation for the ride."

[sblock=ooc]
Kevin's partly just being conversational, but partly curious.  Rolling an Investigation check in case there's any info worth gathering from them during the trip.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2011)

Teika and Virto's submarine is a small passenger sub, its outer hull made of the same gelaming pearlescent material as the city. Inside, however, it is clearly a working vessel albeit it comfortable enough, certainly more pleasant that the crawler that Kirth and Ashley recently spent a week on board across the surface of Lison.

The two know little, in truth, about the Daughters of the New Ocean, only that they have only recently begun these attacks. Teika blames too much influence from aliens (then hastily excludes humans from this assertion), and the pressure of almost constant interstellar wars over the past few years, despite the promises of the ISA. They do know that the supposed leader is a female with a distinctive large red crest - a rare genetic condition known as _ixiaca_.

The running lights of the sub show up all kinds of strange marine life as it skims along beneath the surface of Abba's turbulent seas. Then suddenly the lights flicker and die. The sub seems to lurch a little, then the engines stop.

Teika and Virto have a brief, argumentative-sounding discussion in their native language, like the smacking of lips. 

"Er.. bear with us," says Teika. "It's not done this before."


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2011)

"Kirth has some experience with technical issues and engineering," Ashley says, "Could he be of any help?"

She nods at Kirth, hoping he'd take the chance to check out the sub's systems.


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2011)

> The two know little, in truth, about the Daughters of the New Ocean, only that they have only recently begun these attacks. Teika blames too much influence from aliens (then hastily excludes humans from this assertion)



Kevin laughs off the perceived insult "No need to worry good fellows, My people do have a tendency to stick their noses in it."



> The running lights of the sub show up all kinds of strange marine life as it skims along beneath the surface of Abba's turbulent seas. Then suddenly the lights flicker and die. The sub seems to lurch a little, then the engines stop.




"Well that's never a good sign." He remarks Dryly to nobody in particular.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth looked dubious when the word 'submarine' was mentioned.  However, after seeing the vessel, and experiencing the posh appointments of its passenger compartment, Kirth's assessment did a quick 180, and he snuggled down in the comfortable upholstery and almost immediately went to sleep.  A quick, well-placed jab of Ashley's boot brought him to his senses when the sub had technical difficulties, however.

"Whaa?? Now what's your problem, Ash?" says Kirth's voice from deep within the hastily constructed coccoon that was once his all-weather jacket.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2011)

Kirth and Teika work together on getting the sub moving again, and Kirth learns a few things about Abbai technology and the "shell" material that the use for general construction. The fault is a minor one, a loose connection in the electronics system, and soon the sub is under way again.

Eventually the sub reaches Burisa City. It glides past the wind and wave catchers that help power the city and passes through the underwater "streets" of strangely organic buildings. Other subs of various sizes, from large transporters down to single-abbai diving wedges, travel the waters, and there are many abbai "pedestrians" swimming past. 

The sub passes through an opening in a building that rises from the sea-bed like a huge spiral shell, and emerges into a moonpool where other subs are also at berth.

"This is the main dock for Kalasha University," explains Teika. "The campus mostly contained in this one structure, you'll find the research labs on levels 11 through 20, but you'll have to ask for Dr. Sushar. We've been hired on retainer by the ISA for as long as you need, so we'll be around here should you need to go anywhere."


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Are you folk going to do some EVA out there in that soup?  No, thanks, I'll wait here and hold down the DRY fort."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 25, 2011)

"We are in dock, Mr. Kirth. The inside of the city is perfectly dry, not to worry," says Teika soothingly. "We may be able to live underwater but we don't choose to do so all the time."


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Arrr, umm, well, yes.  *Ahem*  I knew that, of course.  I was just, ahhhh....  Say, Ash, we all set to go, then?"


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2011)

Kevin laughs and claps Kirth on the shoulder "An honest mistake, lets see what the Doctor wanted, shall we?"  He nods to the Abbai and exits the sub "this way, you said?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2011)

The Kalasha University building spirals upwards from the submarine dock, passing large open refrectories and teaching areas and balconies overlooking the sea, all smooth curves and gleaming cleanliness; a complete contrast to the industrial grime of Lison. Even the inhabitants are the direct opposite. The predominant non-Abbai present are Hyach, Minbari (religious and worker) and humans.

As you approach the working research area of the campus, there is a commotion going on ahead, and it turns out to be around Dr. Sushar's office. Some abbai with the appearance of security of some kind are moving in and out, some cordonning off the area. Others are remonstrating with them, and there is a certain amount of chaos and confusion. A tall, dark-skinned human woman sees you approach.

"Who the hell are you?" she demands.

[sblock=Ashley]
Ash picks up a sense of unease in the mindscape as soon as she leaves the submarine, and it gets worse the higher she goes in the university. There is nothing specific; it feels a bit like danger sense but on a much more vague scale. It is different to the feeling of Shadow technology.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

"I am Kevin Cole.  With me are Ashley Logan and Kirth Warren, we were sent by Valerie Maupassant at the request of Doctor Susar."

Kevin looks around at the chaos, and reveals his Ranger Pin "What's all the confusion about?  I'm a Ranger, Perhaps I can help while we're here."  His eyes track all over the place, uneasy, hoping that the problem at the doctor's door is not what he thinks.  "Is the doctor all right?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth keeps his mouth shut and sticks close to Kevin.  He also scans the crowd for any folk that appear to be the instigators of this situation, alert to any threats that he perceives.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2011)

"Oh, you're the people from the ISA." The woman's attitude softens a little and she extends a hand to Kevin. "Eva Gulati, I'm a research associate of Dr. Sushar. As to whether she's okay, I don't know." Dr. Gulati encompasses the activity with a sweeping arm gesture.

"When I came in this morning, the lab had been broken into. Some precious alien artifacts have been taken, including the thing you came to discuss. And when I tried to contact Dr. Sushar at her home there was no answer. These idiots from University security say they're making an investigation but if you ask me they're just making a mess, so I'd be happy for you to have a look."

Kirth scans the crowd for suspicious customers, but no-one stands out as looking dubious in some way.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth whispers to Kevin, "The perpetrator of this act may well be among these surrounding faces that are here now, getting an eyeful of his/her pursuers....  creepy, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2011)

"Something's off here," Ashley says quietly, drawing Kevin and Kirth nearer. "I feel..." she shakes her head, trying to find the right words. "...there's something dangerous here, I think. Something malicious. It hasn't really noticed us yet, or focused on us, but every step we take into the university brings us another stop closer to it."


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"What should we do about this malicious unknown quanitity besides be extra careful?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 7, 2011)

Gulati shoos the Abbai security out of the way in a perfunctory fashion.

"I was first in this morning," she says, adding, "I usually am. The door was ajar and when I checked inside, well you can see for yourself."

The room, or rather suite of rooms including an open lab area and several office areas, looks pretty much as you'd expect a ransacked lab to look. 

"As far as I've been able to work out, no valuable equipment was taken so it probably wasn't simple theft. Not that there's much of that here anyway, the Abbai are a deeply honest people, but not everyone here is an Abbai. Whoever did it was interested in this." She opens a door into a controlled environment area. "This is where we keep the XAs - the xenoarchaeological artifacts. Several of these were taken, including the one we called the Lison Bug, that you've come about."


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth says to Gulati, "So tell us all about this 'Lison Bug' doo-hickey.  Archaeological artifact, hmm?  Intrinsically valuable?  Historical value is without question, but _how_ historically valuable are we talking about here?  And you'd better fill us in on all the legendary curses and mystical powers associated with this item and items of this sort in general, just to be safe."

And aside to Ashley he says, "For the record, missing archaeological artifacts, and unknown, mystical, malicious quantities make me very, very nervous."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 9, 2011)

Gulati gives Kirth a strange look.

"I thought you were the ones who found it?" she says [OOC: Actually, Kirth wasn't.]. "Well anyway, no, the Lison Bug isn't old, which in itself is the strange thing. That it contains Shadow technology is without a doubt, but Dr. Sushar ran some tests and she reckons that it is merged with much newer technology. She found something that worried her, but she didn't share what it was with the rest of us. I think she wanted to tell us all at the same time - her sense of the dramatic!"

She walks over to a large wall screen and activates it with a touch.

"Here, let me show you." She pulls up a series of images with finger strokes.

"These are what we had in the vault. The Lison Bug, you know about. This one we called the Remote Control - it is evidently a control unit for something, but what that something is wasn't found with the artifact. These are, as far as we can tell, inert, or pieces of a larger device or artifact. We call them the TMJs - thingamajobs. My research student Solomon named them," she adds with a smile, cycling through TMJs 1-6. Then something like an ornate bowling ball filled with swirling gases or liquids appears on the screen.

"Ah now, this, this is our top piece. We call it the Mirror of Dreams, after an old Abbai children's tale. The Mirror of Dreams is a magical pearl that grants wishes, but always what the wisher needs, not what she wants." She glances at Kirth. "Kind of a morality tale, told in a variety of different ways. _Our_ Mirror, however, seems to be some kind of psionic focussing device, but to what end we haven't been able to discover."

She deactivates the screen.

"I can copy this data for you if you like. You asked about value. There are certain collectors who will pay any price for XAs, and theft to order isn't unknown in our line of work. Even the TMJs would be worth something to somebody."

[sblock=Kevin]
Kevin notices that the locks to the lab and the artifact vault are both numeric keypad types. Neither door shows signs of having been forced. Someone may have known the code, although there are devices that can spoof these types of lock.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2011)

"I don't suppose we're lucky enough to have had any recording devices running in the vicinity this morning?"  Kevin asks the question off-hand while he looks around, knowing that was likely the first thing local security would check.

"And is there a list of whoever may have had access to this room? Anybody with the code to the door could be a suspect.  Though there are of course other ways they could have gained access, that's as good a place to start as any, and those who've been here would have had the knowledge of what to take and when to take it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2011)

With effort, Ashley throws off the trancelike state that had fallen over her and glances at Kirth with more animation in her eyes and a humorless smile. "It's a sword of Damocles," she answers him. "As long as we're here, it's hanging over us. Maybe it'll fall, maybe not. No way to tell what its waiting for."

She starts looking around the room for inconsistencies or evidence as to what happened, touching nothing for now...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 13, 2011)

"Of course," says Gulati to Kevin. "Aside from myself and Dr. Sushaa, our two other doctorate level researchers, Drs. Leshk and Kalika would have access to the vault. Our two research assistants, Mriva and Solomon Akele, have the door codes, but not those for the vault. Security would have the door codes too, but not the vault."

She turns to one of the security team and has a brief conversation in Abbai, which doesn't sound very friendly.

"Yaktal here has agreed to show you the security tapes. She says, however, that although this corridor is covered there is nothing on them."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2011)

Kevin thanks the good doctor for her help, noting down the names "With your leave, we'ld like to take a look around in here, I'll take yaktal up on his offer in a short while, perhaps I'll notice something, perhaps I won't."  He smiles appreciatively at her and then turns to Ashley "Is there any psychic way you know of preventing cameras from picking you up, or shall we be looking for another ingress?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2011)

"I only know of one thing that could easily evade security monitors," Ashley replies. "And they all left the galaxy at the end of the Shadow War." She takes a deep breath, steadying herself.

"It's more likely someone avoiding the camera angles, or having some other way in. Or...maybe tampering with the recordings."


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth definitely doesn't like the creepy turn this investigation is taking.  "I don't suppose that the rest of you could just continue on without me?  I uh ....  just remembered some _urgent_ maintenance that needs to be done on the ship."  Kirth's eyes dart nervously from side to side for a moment.  "Oh, ok, then, I'll just die with the rest of you.  Let's hope for a quick and relatively painless end to this investigation, shall we?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2011)

"I don't suppose either of you know anything about falsifying records?  If you got ahold of the recordings could you find if they were altered?  I'll look for any gaps in the system, missed angles where someone could slip by, but for now we should look around here and see if we can find anything that.. sticks out, before the trail gets too cold."

[sblock=ooc]
Not sure if it'd be an investigate check to search the room, or a Notice check to see anything unusual, but they're both +6, so either way the total's the same.. 16
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"If there were communications using computers involved in any of the falsifying or the cover-up, I may be able to find and exploit a weakness there that might give us a more tangible clue."  Kirth will move to the nearest terminal and conduct a search for recent computer usage by Gulati, Dr. Sushaa, Dr. Leshk, Dr. Kalika, and also Mriva and Solomon Akele, specifically looking for any entries that appear to be double entries, or transmissions of previous posts/messages that seem to be inordinately smaller or larger in size, indicating that something crucial may have been left out, or conversely, that there has been a fabrication perpetrated.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2011)

"And if we can't find anything wrong, we happen to know an expert on recordings we might consult with later on," Ashley notes, thinking of the news crew they'd left behind. The cameraman, besides serving as host to a weird artificial intelligence, would probably know how to recognize tampering.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 27, 2011)

A search of the lab show up no useful evidence, although the fact that the rest of the place is relatively undisturbed could suggest that whoever broke in knew exactly where to go for what they wanted.

Kirths study of the lab's communication files doesn't flag anything unusual or suspicious in terms of the datastream - it doesn't look like any information was leaked via this route, although a further extended study of the actual communications may throw up some more clues, if any were there.

Watching the secure-cam data, Kevin notices an anomaly in the footage covering the lab corridor. Very briefly, a small dark shape blips on the bottom of the screen. Slowed down, it shows possibly the top of a humanoid head, moving into vision from the bottom of the screen, then abruptly vanishing.

[sblock=OOC]
Use Investigate when you would use Search, and Notice for when Spot would be more appropriate.

Regarding the vanishing person, Kirth knows of blacklight camouflage suits that can render the wearer effectively invisible, but these (at least at Earth-Tech level) don't work if the wearer moves. It seems unlikely to be this.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"I am having no luck finding anything useful on the computer.  Ugh," and as Kevin exclaims about his anomaly, "Ahhh!  Very good, Kevin!  That's just the sort of break we were needing.  Let's see, I know that blacklight camo suits can render a wearer effectively invisible, but they don't work very well if you move much, so I would say that we are _not_ witnessing that here.  Unless, of course, we are dealing with a level of Tech far beyond what we are accustomed to seeing."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2011)

Ashley shakes her head as she squints at the footage.

"Seems the next step is to find a connection between the people who had access to the artifacts, and the people who had access to the security recordings. The way that shape just instantly vanished makes me think the recording might have been changed. Though it's odd that they'd have left even a moment of it."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2011)

"I can ... look ... deeper," says Yaktal in uncertain English. "Time..." She makes arm movements indicating getting longer.

"The others should be in soon," says Gulati. "I can arrange for you to meet them if you like. And at some point I need to track down Dr. Sushar, let her know what's happening. Perhaps she's on her way?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Since time _is_ of the essence here, maybe we could speed things along by having _'words'_ with the person who has primary responsibility for this recording, and, say, _leaning_ on him/her a bit?  Might be that we could bluff our way into making him or her think we know more than we actually _do_ know.  Confessions have been obtained in this way before."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2011)

Ashley gives Kirth a mirthless smile.

"I'm up for an interrogation right about now. What I have in mind might work better if someone else leads though. Then I can feed you hints when he's not watching me."


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Aye, Ash, I'm your huckleberry!   We'll arrange to have you seated at a rather long table, and I'll be standing.  We'll bring in the 'target' and place him/her at the table on the same side as you but 4-5 feet away.   My seat will be across from the 'target.'  But I'll be moving around a lot as a distraction.  That should give you opportunity to surreptitiously write notes/suggestions to me which I can see as I move around.  Have a drink and maybe some kind of snack brought in for the 'target' as well, to provide further encouragement for him/her to keep his/her butt glued to the seat.  That's just what comes to mind first, you can probably improve on the idea, though, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2011)

"I'm a P-11 telepath," she confirmed with a grim  look. "Keep him talking long enough, and I'll tell you which grade school teacher he had a crush on. Or...you know, the equivalent. Also, if we can get you an earpiece hooked to your comm, I can whisper to you as you question."


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Yes, I have one of those right.....HERE," says Kirth, producing the device.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2011)

Gulati seems uncomfortable with the idea of a telepathic interrogation, but provides some help nonetheless in arranging it before excusing herself to try to contact her coworkers and tell them what's happened.

The Abbai in charge of security records is one called Tarkul, but Yaktal, as head of capus security, volunteers to be questioned first so as to set an example.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

When the subject is seated (but not too comfortably) and ready to begin, Kirth paces back and forth across the table from the subject, watching Yaktal's eyes follow him back and forth across the span of space.  "So...Yaktal, is it?  Mmmhmm, why don't you start by telling us when you began work here?  And in what capacity were you hired first?  How long have you been Chief of Security here?  How often does something 'unusual' happen here?  You know, missing items, theft, vandalism, that sort of thing.  Now the day in question here, why don't you walk us through how you spent that day, beginning with your arrival at your assigned post?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 12, 2011)

Yaktal answers Kirth's questions cheerfully, at first. She claims to have worked here for fifteen years, following a two year spell in the defence force after her formal schooling had finished. She has been head of security for five of those years, having worked her way to the top. 

She says that generally there is little trouble; mostly from off-worlder students misbehaving. Rarely are there any serious breaches of security - the abbai would never dream of such a thing and there is little of interest to offworlders, barring some expensive equipment. They have a few offworlder members on the security team to help with considering the alien mindset.

On the night in question she was at a concert given in the university auditorium, after which she went home to her apartments further along the Way of Understanding. Night security was handled by Tarkul, an elder male, who has been working the night shift for years. She points out that, since very little usually happens, Tarkul will not have been monitoring the screens all the time. The recordings are generally reviewed after any incidents to provide legal evidence, not as a constant monitoring system.

[sblock=Ashley]
As usual, the alien mind is difficult and uncomfortable to scan, although a surface scan is less unpleasant than a full deep scan. According to her surface thoughts, Yaktal is telling the truth. There is some faint interference in the mindscape, like trying to listen through a fuzz of static. It's akin to the sensation that telepaths normally get in a crowded room, and could just be the background hum of the university campus, except it doesn't quite feel like that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

As Yaktal answers his questions, Kirth surreptitiously glances at Ashley to see whether she is giving him a sign of some sort.

"So now let me get this straight -- we asked for the person responsible for security at the time the incident occurred and you were sent to us.  Now you're saying that it wasn't you at all, but rather this, this Tarvok person?  Can we please have a straight answer to the question, 'Who was working security and monitoring the area when the incident happened?' "


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 12, 2011)

"But... Tarkul is on way here," says Yaktal, looking confused and worried. "But I in charge of overall security, we agree I go first, yes?" She twists in the uncomfortable seat, trying to follow Kirth as he paces the room. "I nothing to do with theft."




Dr Simon said:


> The Abbai in charge of security records is one called Tarkul, but Yaktal, as head of campus security, volunteers to be questioned first so as to set an example.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2011)

"You don't have to be worried, Yaktal, we don't suspect you of any wrongdoing," Ashley says in a slightly distant voice. "We're just trying to understand. Would you tell us, for the record, who has legitimate access to the artifacts, and what kind of security keeps other people out?"

She just needed to keep Yaktal talking a little longer while she tried to isolate that odd fluctuation in the alien's mind. It felt almost as if she wasn't alone in there...

(OOC - Trying to focus on that 'static' instead of Yaktal's thoughts.)


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth puts on a grim face as Yaktal worriedly answers him.  Ashley recognizes Kirth's cocked eyebrow as a sign of amusement, but it vanishes almost as soon as it appears.

"Now this, Tarvok, Tacklebox, whatever his name is, he works under you, doesn't he?  So supposedly you know everything that he knows, right?  He does report everything to you, doesn't he?  Wouldn't this sort of strange occurrence be something that he would report to you?  Did he, in fact, report such a thing?"

[sblock=Tactics]Kirth is trying to give Yaktal plenty of questions to answer so that she will talk for a longer time to give Ashley a better read on her.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2011)

Yaktal reveals the following;

That Tarkul has been working for security for five years, and that have have been no serious incidents in that time. He passed on Dr. Gulati's report that there had been a break-in when he signed out this morning, and briefly checked the security-cam data with no success. So far, nobody in security has had time to check it (this was reported not long before you arrived, and so Kirth et al. are pretty much the first people to examine it in any detail).

As for security, the laboratory doors for Dr. Sushar's lab are on a standard keycard system keyed to the identicards of legitimate users. Security have master keycards for all rooms in the building, but the vault inside the lab can only be accessed by members of Dr. Sushar's staff - no other staff have access.

[sblock=Kirth and Kevin]
You both know that such locks can easily be overcome by anyone with a bit of know-how. Stealing a card, copying a card, using a spoofing device, even hacking into central computer systems.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ashley]
The noise doesn't seem to be coming from Yaktal, but from the surrounding environment. However, about midway through Kirth's questioning it suddenly cuts out, and thoughts become clear again.

Yaktal still seems to be telling the truth.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"May we see the security-cam data?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 21, 2011)

"Of course, I'd be glad to help the ISA. There is a lot of it, though..."

[sblock=OOC]
Any further info I can give you really depends on if you continue to question Yaktal, move onto Tarkul or pause to study the security recordings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth surreptitiously gives Ashley a questioning glance, seeking guidance whether he should press Yaktal with further questions, or move on.  "We appreciate your help, Doctor.  Perhaps you could send the recordings to our ship, where possibly we could review them with some computer assistance to speed the process along."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2011)

Ashley nods and behind Yaktal's back makes a little 'shooing away' gesture towards him to indicate she's done with him.

Once Yaktal has left the room, Ashley looks at Kirth and asks, "Is there any way you can tell if this room is currently being monitored or watched?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
I'm really enjoying the story, and I love the setting/feel, and everything B5, but I'm having a bit of a problem, I don't really know what to do here.. I don't usually have the problem of being at a lack like this, but I kind of feel like I'm just 'along for the ride'.  

Also all the roleplaying/updating seems to happen in 3-4 hours spurts every few days when I'm not around.  You three just all happen to be on and posting at the same time.

Any suggestions?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*



Shayuri said:


> Ashley nods and behind Yaktal's back makes a little 'shooing away' gesture towards him to indicate she's done with him.
> 
> Once Yaktal has left the room, Ashley looks at Kirth and asks, "Is there any way you can tell if this room is currently being monitored or watched?"



"If the spies are courteous enough to leave some data footprints on the computer.  Doesn't seem overly likely, but I guess it could happen.  Otherwise, we'd need some kind of electronic sensing device to detect said eavesdropping.  We could always just pass notes or something." 

[sblock=Jemal]
There's bound to be something that needs to be done somewhere else besides what Ashley and Kirth are doing.  Or you could even come in where we are and help us, I don't know.  Is your character up for some browbeating and interrogating? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2011)

Ashley frowned. "I want to move the interrogations to a different room."

She looked at Kevin, "Feel up to some interrogating? Kirth's the only one of us qualified to look for bugs."

With a glance at Kirth Ashley smiled and added, "That, or maybe take a look at the security logs at the time of the robbery? I'm just thinking we should try to do as much as we can right now. Try to get ahead of the game, if possible."


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Why don't we have someone fetch us those security log books, and we can use them as an intimidating prop if nothing else.  We'll just tap the cover knowingly and raise an eyebrow while we stare down our 'interviewee'.  Kevin, you and I can double team the suspects while Ashley hangs in the background and does her psi thing.  If one of us gets a feeling that a good-cop/bad-cop approach might work, let's just go for it, but let's agree now that if one of us jumps sides in the interrogation it's only a tactic to get more information.  We're totally on the same side here, no matter what we might say in the heat of an interrogation.  That sound good to you?  If so, hey, man, don't hold back.  Pull out all the stops and let 'em have it!  And let ME have it, too, for that matter, if it's what you're feeling at the time.  Ashley should be able to monitor us and tell whether we're just BSing or not, and she can call a halt if things get out of hand.  Sound ok, Kev?  Ashley, you on board with that plan?  Or maybe one of you has a different or a better idea?  If so, speak up by all means!  I'm just spit-balling here."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 25, 2011)

[sblock=Jemal]
To be honest I thought you were away back there anyway, but what the others have suggested makes sense. 

Also, there's not so much requirement to keep the party together, so if Kevin wanted to do some investigating on his own (maybe to search the campus or to find out why Dr. Sushar hasn't come into work yet) then feel free. There will be more for a man of action to do in this adventure; the trouble with PbP is that sometimes the talking can take longer....
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2011)

(OOC - This probably belongs in the OOC thread, but I thought I'd bump this for Jemal and see if we can't work something out for him. I like his character, and I'd hate for him to feel like he should quit)


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2011)

OOC- I second those sentiments, Shayuri!  We don't want to see you go Jemal!  Let's work out some mutually agreeable solution, ok?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2011)

OOC: Moving things forward a bit.

Yaktal arranges for the interrogation to move to another room, a spacious seminar room on another floor with a wide window out onto a balcony over the sea. The window can be polarised to darken the room if need be. Ashley gets no more sense of psychic interference.

Tarvok, the abbai on duty last night, is bought in. Yaktal also gives Kirth a datacrystal with all the security records of last night on it. It fits into the abbai-made datapad that Kirth carries.

Tarvok seems slightly nervous, but answers the questions as best he can. He saw nothing untoward last night, although some of the concert attendees did wander around campus - nothing too unusual in this, and he doesn't think any came up to the research level, although he does volunteer that checking some door access records may give more clues. He hasn't done this, or studied the video records, because when he went off duty he didn't know anything had gone wrong. Certainly no alarms were triggered anywhere in the building which would have alerted him to unauthorised entry.

[sblock=Ashley]
Tarvok is worried that he might be in trouble for something, but there is no sense that you can pick up in his mind that he knows anything that went on. The anxiety is more that he feels he must be in some kind of trouble to be hauled in like this after his shift.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth begins going over the security records on the data crystal.  "This may be a long shot, but perhaps, just perhaps, the perpetrator got careless."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2011)

"Thank you, Tarvok, we appreciate the cooperation," Ashley says warmly. "We wouldn't be disrupting your day like this unless it was very important. You can return to your duties now."

She nods at Kirth. "That's a good idea. Yaktal, lets have a look at those door access records."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 31, 2011)

As Kirth and Yaktal get to work on what might be a lengthy search, Eva Gulati pops her head around the door.

"Thought you ought to know," she says. "Most of the team have arrived. I've told them what the situation is and that you might want to question them. However, two are still missing. Dr Sushar, who we knew about but I'm still getting no answer at her home, and Mriva, one of our junior researchers. No answer from either - didn't know if you wanted to check on this?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Your call, Ashley.  What do we do now?" says Kirth.  Then, thinking again, he quickly does a local area net search for Sushar and Mriva, to see if they have any recent activities on the comp net.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 2, 2011)

With Yaktsal helping, Kirth's search is relatively quick and easy - neither Dr. Sushar nor Mriva have accessed the university computer system since the end of the working day yesterday.


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"That strikes me as being quite strange!  Were Dr. Sushar and Mriva expected to be working today?  Do they ordinarily do this without accessing the computer?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 5, 2011)

"Mriva should be in," says Gulati, "and Dr. Sushar was expecting to meet you. It's not unusual that they haven't accessed the university computers since leaving yesterday. Sushar was going to be doing some work at home, and I think Mriva was going to that concert on campus last night."

Yaktal glances at Kirth. 

"If we check the public areas we may even see her on the security footage," she says


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"If it's not too much trouble, could you check the security footage from public areas?  I'd feel better if all of us at least knew just what the missing people looked like."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 8, 2011)

"I can fetch you some pictures if you like," says Gulati, but she doesn't move as Yaktal calls up the security footage on the monitors.

"The concert started at... well, call it 8pm Earth Standard, to save you dealing with Abbai time measurements. Here's the main hall, outside the auditorium..." She spools through some footage.

"Look, that's her," says Gulati. The image, when soomed, shows an Abbai female slightly shorter and broader than average. She is accompanied with a group of other Abbai females, one of which has a distinctively large and red head crest.

"So, if we have a look around 10:30pm EST..." says Yaktal. Again, she spools through footage. "Hmm.... Look at that...."

The footage shows that Mriva, her red-crested friend and two others are not leaving by the main exit, but heading off down another corridor.

Yaktal enters some more parameters. 

Then Mriva and her friends travels down several corridors. They look a little shifty, and pull up the hoods of their gowns over their heads. The footage follows them through the university, right towards Sushar's lab. The last bit of footage is the doctored section. The figures that briefly flickered in the corner would seem to be Mriva and friends entering just before the camera footage is altered.

Gulati lets out her breath explosively.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"My main question," says Kirth to Ashley, "is how does this new information change the reason for and the purpose of our visit here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2011)

"It doesn't. But it gives us a place to start looking," Ashley replied. She looked at Gulati. "Has anyone tried to contact Dr Sushar or Mriva yet at their homes? Kevin, Kirth and I should visit Mriva's place, but lets call Sushar too. If there's no response there we need to get a security detail to his place and see if he's all right."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 16, 2011)

"He?" Gulati gives  a short laugh. "Oh, Ms. Logan, such a patriarchal attitude. This is Abbai - anyone of any importance is _she_!"

She becomes serious again.

"I've tried reaching them by com, but as far as I know no-one has physically been to either residence yet. Excuse me, Yaktal." She reaches across and calls up a schematic of the city on one of the computer screens. It looks like a three-legged spiral circling out from a central core.
"The main campus is here," says Gulati, indicating the city core. "Mriva lives not far away in what we might call student residences, here." She points to a cluster of globular buildings, looking like a bunch of grapes or (perhaps closer to intent) a cluster of frogspawn. "Sushar lives further out, here." Another globular cluster. "I can give you exact addresses for both."


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Very well, to Mriva's place then?  Should we also visit Dr. Sushar's place ourselves?  I do see the utility in having another team visit there whilst we are simultaneously at Mriva's, but perhaps we could uncover some clue that they miss?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2011)

Ashley nods at Kirth.

"I apologize, Gulati...humans sometimes use the male attribution as a generic one. I wasn't paying attention to what I was saying. I'd like for my team to go straight to Mriva's residence. Can you have a security detail go to Sushar's residence and secure it, but have them not disturb anything? We'll go there as soon as we're done at Mriva's. Mostly I just want them to check on Sushar and see if she's all right immediately...then make sure the scene's not tampered with before we arrive."


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Well said, Ashlely.  That's what I intended to say, really..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 18, 2011)

Eva Gulati spreads her hands.

"I think you overestimate my influence," she says. "I can contact the onshaii and inform that that Dr. Sushar is presumed missing, but I doubt they'll let me determine how they investigate. Still... I can but try." She leaves the seminar room.

"With your permission, I'd like to look into the footage further," says Yaktal. "Something here doesn't quite seem right."


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Of course, Yaktal.  I hope you don't mind if I review the footage with you?  What is it that troubles you so?  What have we overlooked?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 22, 2011)

"I'm not sure... it  just seems... I don't know. Tampering with security system is quite sophisticated, but this," she points to the footage of the hooded Abbai moving suspiciously down the university corridors, "seems a bit amateur."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

"It could be a false trail," Ashley said with a frown. "Something we were meant to find."


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"What exactly is it, Yaktal, that causes you to doubt what you see with your very eyes?  And why, oh why, would someone give us such an obvious villain rather than a lack of suspects."  Kirth may not be as much of a Sherlockian as he thinks, but he does try....


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

"Misdirection," Ashley says, though it's hard to tell if she's answering Kirth or just musing to herself. "Like a magician. Wave a hand and shoot flowers from your sleeve over here...while you're unlocking the handcuffs on the other side. The question is...if we're meant to see this, what are we being distracted from?"

"Yaktal, is there any other way into the room where the thefts took place? Vent shafts or maintenance crawlspaces or anything like that?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 27, 2011)

"I don't know... let's see...." The abbai calls up some plans on the computer screen. "Nothing that a humanoid could get through," she says. Looking at the screen you see she's right. There are some climate control ducts and a utility riser, but all are about 30cms wide at most.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

"Well, yeah, Kirth says, "but who says that it has to be a full-sized person?  Or even a person at all for that matter.  Why, I can think of any number of tools and devices that could easily fit in there and allow a person a mile away do the dirty work."  Kirth ponders more, "Or perhaps we're over-thinking this thing now.  The simplest possible solution is ordinarily the best choice."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2011)

"Except at a magician's show, and sometimes at a crime scene," rebutted Ashley. "Either way, you're dealing with someone who has something to hide. Anyway, it'll only take a second to go inside and look at those vents and see if any of them show signs of being used. Kirth, you can do that right now. I'll arrange for transit to our missing scientist's house."


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth hastens to obey with a mock salute.  "Yes, sir, Ma'am!"  Kirth looks all around both sides of the opening for any signs of use, and then does the same for any other similar openings.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2011)

Kirth finds no evidence of tampering - if there was another thief, they didn't get into the lab via the ducts. Which leaves only the main door as a means of entrance and exit.

*****

The city of Burisa is well served with transport tubes that run the length of its three spiralling arms. Catching one of these, Ashley, Kirth and Kevin travel first to Mriva's residence. As with the rest of the city, this cluster of spherical modules is made from the same pearlescent material as the rest of the city, that the abbai call "shell".

You follow gleaming corridors, well furnished with natural light, past many identical doors. The door to Mriva's apartment is closed, and locked (with a standard keycard style lock), and there is no answer.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth pulls out his handy-dandy electronics toolkit and goes to work on the lock, hoping against hope that he can fool it into springing (electronics skill check).  Having no luck with such a plan, he pulls out a screwdriver to pry back the housing of the card-reader to send false computational signals to the lock mechanism (computer use skill check).

OOC:  ???


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2011)

The lock is a simple one, and Kirth bypasses it easily. The door slides open to reveal a round-walled apartment. It is basically one large room, with a living/study area furnished simply but comfortably with soft furniture in the red/green/blue palette typical to abbai clothing. A kitchenette area is partitioned off to one side, at the other an opening leads to a spiral staircase leading down. The room has a large scenic window overlooking the sea, opposite the door.

There is no-one in the room.

[sblock=OOC]
For the record, you can also use Subterfuge skill to bypass locks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Kirth wants to look out the window, but he will approach the window from the side, obliquely, so that his form is never obviously visible to anyone who may be watching the other side of the window*, and he can peek around the edge of the window's frame from the left side of the window.  Kirth idly and softly says to himself, "Let's see what our good Mriva was accustomed to gazing upon."

*"Silhouetted" yeah, that's the word.  Now a correct spelling may be a shadow of another color...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2011)

Ashley leaves Kirth to it and steps into the room cautiously, watching where she steps to avoid messing up any evidence. She looks around for any signs of foul play or struggle...then makes her way over to the downward stairs.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 12, 2011)

The window of the room looks out over onto the sea, only slightly above sea level so it is, on closer inspection, salt-encrusted on the outside. There is a large lagoon encompassed by the arms of the city, busy with surface-borne vessels.

The room shows no signs of struggle; the furniture, such as there is, is orderly. There is little else beyond a data terminal, a rack of crystals and some hardcopy books, mostly academic works on Xenoarchaeology (including the seminal work by Hendricks, V.).

Ashley moves down the stairs. The lower floor is a bedroom, with an en-suite bathroom area. Another large window dominates the wall, this one looking out _under_ the water, giving a rippling light to the room. Again, there is not a lot to the room and no signs of foul play. Ashley does notice some literature near the bed bearing the same symbol that was daubed at the starport, that related to the "terrorists" known as the Daughters of the New Ocean.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2011)

*Kirth Warren*

Intrigued, Kirth makes a closer inspection of the hardcopy books, in particular the volume by Hendricks, V.  "I've never seen so many archaic data storage devices together in one place before!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2011)

On seeing the literature, Ashley grimaces. That didn't look good. It really didn't.

"On the plus side, Mriva is probably unharmed," Ashley calls. "On the minus...she's looking better and better as a suspect."

She takes a digital image of the literature, then rejoins Kirth upstairs.

"Find anything?"


----------

